# CONNECTIONS 4 #12



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Tee-hee!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow you ladies must have fun picking up your mail, if you can play with the puppies and have a drab of alcohol at the same time. I would probably be a bit tipsy everytime I came home from the post office. lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Love you Linky.


Your such a gem , I love you too 

I am going to try to do both , take care of me and not break the bank lol ... I gotta try


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovely to catch up on all the news, hope you all have a good day/night/whatever, I'm going off to knit as the gang are all out and I can't concentrate when they are here!!
Lotsa love, Me xxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I think a dog groomer / post office is an awesome idea !!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely to catch up on all the news, hope you all have a good day/night/whatever, I'm going off to knit as the gang are all out and I can't concentrate when they are here!!
> Lotsa love, Me xxxxxx


Bye Me 

Love seeing your purty mugshot next to that darling little angel 

Have fun knitting


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Wow you ladies must have fun picking up your mail, if you can play with the puppies and have a drab of alcohol at the same time. I would probably be a bit tipsy everytime I came home from the post office. lol


I'm nearly certain that in sharon's post office that they sell yarn!!! Nearly certain!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I can picture GS and Londy in the bath together with the knitting needles held over head(so they don't get wet)Sitting here laughing all by myself. lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you ladies must have fun picking up your mail, if you can play with the puppies and have a drab of alcohol at the same time. I would probably be a bit tipsy everytime I came home from the post office. lol
> ...


Now that is the way to run a business !!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Now I would love that post office(yarn) as well. I could make a day of just visiting the different post offices


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Bye Londy!!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I can picture GS and Londy in the bath together with the knitting needles held over head(so they don't get wet)Sitting here laughing all by myself. lol


Teeheehee ... i have a horrible wicked mind ! 
Did Binky ever tell you i have a horrible wicked mind .. LOL

The thought in my head is hilarious but i dont think i should type it out .... its just so funny though ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I am going to post a little later the project I did when I visited my SIL. It is a poinsettia table center piece made out of magnolia tree leaves and pine cones really neat. Also will show a scarf I bought. Is gorgeous.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What did you get up to when you went to your SIL's purley


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah Linky I love how your mind works girl.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Ah Linky I love how your mind works girl.


If you do pass that on to GS for me hahaha  She might get a kick out of it .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am going to post a little later the project I did when I visited my SIL. It is a poinsettia table center piece made out of magnolia tree leaves and pine cones really neat. Also will show a scarf I bought. Is gorgeous.


Sounds beautiful


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm with you???? Are you wondering what I would do with my ball of yarn?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purly , have you ever been to P.F.Changs ? Chinese food ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

We went to their town square in the evening and it was so beautifully decorated, and had a lovely dinner at Harry's, which is a seafood and steak place on the square. Then my SIL went to her craft class the next day where I finished making the poinsettia piece, and bought the scarf. Also purchased some non alcolholic wine. Due to meds I am on I am not to have alcoholic drinks except maybe a glass very rarely . So was pleased to get away, see family and have a lovely time.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm with you???? Are you wondering what I would do with my ball of yarn?


hahahahahaha OMG ... i think you are with me !! You dont even have to say it !


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

We went to their town square in the evening and it was so beautifully decorated, and had a lovely dinner at Harry's, which is a seafood and steak place on the square. Then my SIL went to her craft class the next day where I finished making the poinsettia piece, and bought the scarf. Also purchased some non alcolholic wine. Due to meds I am on I am not to have alcoholic drinks except maybe a glass very rarely . So was pleased to get away, see family and have a lovely time.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> We went to their town square in the evening and it was so beautifully decorated, and had a lovely dinner at Harry's, which is a seafood and steak place on the square. Then my SIL went to her craft class the next day where I finished making the poinsettia piece, and bought the scarf. Also purchased some non alcolholic wine. Due to meds I am on I am not to have alcoholic drinks except maybe a glass very rarely . So was pleased to get away, see family and have a lovely time.


Sounds so nice and relaxed 

Are you enjoying being back in Florida ? I love it there .. dh has often said he wants to move there but he wouldnt be able to take the heat ... he likes the winter too much .


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry this posted twice, don't know what happened.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Love Florida. It is much kinder on my joints for the RA and love the weather and not worrying about cold, ice and snow and dampness.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm with you???? Are you wondering what I would do with my ball of yarn?


Susan what would you do with your ball of yarn dear. LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry this posted twice, don't know what happened.


you've got double vision with your non-alcholic drink. I'm going to have some toast now to see if my tum will start to settle. So I'll see you all very soon. Purly don't get too tired and you think of number one for a change Linky....love you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd throw my ball of wool out of the bath so as it didn't end up where the monkey stores his nuts....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purly , when i dont look and feel like i got hit by a big bus we will have to try to skype  You too GSusan if you do that , i dont know stuff anymore , my brain is all fuzzified ... 

Since i have the nice new computer we will have to try that


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

No have never been to a PF Chang's. Love chinese food though.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry this posted twice, don't know what happened.
> ...


Love you too , Impossible ! I have too many number ones LOL  
You know you all do it too  kiddies first then hubby then yourself .. if theres time .

Hope the tummy settles ... give it a little slap for me and tell it i said behave 

hugs !


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

When you are all better, yes we will skype. I need to get reacquainted on skype with all my dear sisters. I have been very lax the past few months.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> No have never been to a PF Chang's. Love chinese food though.


Oh goody !!! well then THAT is where we will take you ! It is soooooo good ! Love Love Love their food .

And the restaurant is so nice too .


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan have a taost and some hot tea with honey. Hope your tummy settles soon dear. Go back to bed and try to get a small nap in too. Love you.Bye


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Linky look forward to going to the restaurant with you. After the holidays will have to start planning the get away with you and Binky, Jynx and Nitzi.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok i am going to try to sleep sit and see if i feel rested after ... 

Love to you Purly ! have a good day today  




Oh ! p.s. about Florida , i always loved the warm sand on my feet and the sounds of the water on the beach .
I believe i could retire there someday , but for now i am happy being close to all my family .. Mom Dad and sister and kiddies  

Maybe a month long visit on a beach would do it LOL


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Linky look forward to going to the restaurant with you. After the holidays will have to start planning the get away with you and Binky, Jynx and Nitzi.


Absolutely ! I cant wait .. It is going to be so much fun


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok see ya later ! So glad we got to chit chat


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Bye Linky, you take care now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I love '''florida too. count me in...I've just had toast and a shower....it was freezing in the bathroom and the heatings on....I wish I could shower with thermals on!!!!I'm going to knit at 3 because theres a reallu sloppy dram on! Catherine Cookson. You may have heard of her butI wouldn't think so. She lived in the North East of England, not far from us maybe 50 miles and wrote ever so many books. She's dead now bless her.....I think I've read most of her books.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan come to Florida dear heart and warm up. No need to worry about thermals here. Hope you warm up soon. I have heard of Catherine Cookson, I think I may have read some of her books. I read so much that I forget the names of the authors I have read. Enjoy your knitting and the drama dear. Chat with you later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just flying by to say HI....

Linky - how nice you now have computer.... not so nice being so under the weather.....

Susan... Take your own advise and get back to the Doc for your stomach. That has been a problem for a long time now..

Judi - I did the same thing... told the Dr. I would not take the class of anitdepresents that had weight gain and SWEATING..... it was just not worth the benefits... but she won't give me Xanax... so I'm guarding my stash and will probably change Dr.s as well...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, the packages aren't going to wrap themselves so I am going upstairs. Sure wish I were done shopping!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. I had a lovely time at DDs FILs birthday party. Age range was 10 weeks to 91 years. Lots of love food and drink and all the children played together beautifully..

Hi Angela, sorry you are still poorly. Hope you can get to thedoctor and set sorted out.
I now have a picture of Susan and Londy sitting in a bath knitting! :lol: 
Pearlie sounds like you are doing ok and Jynx enjoy wrapping up your presents.
Xiang, how's your present making coming on?
xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now, busy week coming up. Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening girls,

Can't believe I took a several hour nap this afternoon, so will try to get pics posted tomorrow. Everyone seems super busy.

Jynx if I were closer I would come and help you wrap pressies. I gave gift cards this year or sent gift baskets. DH and I have been buying gifts for one another and so don't wrap. Oh well, I'll try to wrap something for the stockings.

Purple glad you had a fab time at the birthday party. I love it when all the generations are represented at functions such as this.

Xiang hope your fingers and hands hold up till you get all your gifts made. You are very fast so hope it goes quickly.

Haven't made out my Christmas cards yet, so will try to get them done and off tomorrow. Time has gotten away from me. Hope to make a little fudge and some very small batches of cookies later in the week. Know everyone is busy this time of the year with preparations for the holidays. I am determined to do better for my tena sisters next year. have an idea I will work on throughout the year. Well off till tomorrow. Love to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd throw my ball of wool out of the bath so as it didn't end up where the monkey stores his nuts....


Good thing I hadn't just taken a drink when I read this or one of two things would have happened 1. I would have choked or 2. DH's iPad would now be spewed all over :lol: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well it has been a busy day and I am tired not even done a row on Brides gloves so I have to kick it into high gear have missed you all

Londy love that kiwi loves her blanket I loved it when I was making it so cozy! The avatar is fabulous !

Love and hugs to you all

Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I was asleep by 9ish and up at 8 this morning. that is more like it. Bones sore, and tummy is tummy and probably will be now until Christams is over. Anyway good morrning girls. I'm definitely writing cards today. I've got stitch and bitch party today and line dancing party tonight. I'll be very careful what I eat. I expect that we'll all just be popping in and out this week. that's expected, BUT don't forget to pop in and out. just try everybody. I love my tena's round me! x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was asleep by 9ish and up at 8 this morning. that is more like it. Bones sore, and tummy is tummy and probably will be now until Christams is over. Anyway good morrning girls. I'm definitely writing cards today. I've got stitch and bitch party today and line dancing party tonight. I'll be very careful what I eat. I expect that we'll all just be popping in and out this week. that's expected, BUT don't forget to pop in and out. just try everybody. I love my tena's round me! x


I showed you gary the rabbit last week, but this has been sent to me in the night. This is Nibbles the rabbit


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I was asleep by 9ish and up at 8 this morning. that is more like it. Bones sore, and tummy is tummy and probably will be now until Christams is over. Anyway good morrning girls. I'm definitely writing cards today. I've got stitch and bitch party today and line dancing party tonight. I'll be very careful what I eat. I expect that we'll all just be popping in and out this week. that's expected, BUT don't forget to pop in and out. just try everybody. I love my tena's round me! x
> ...


Love the Christmassy rabbits Susan...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Goodmorning Susan, It sounds like you had a good night...Yeah


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I was sat in my bed watching last of the summer wine hahahaaha and fell asleep!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bet it feels good having the house to yourself?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It is marvelous to have the house to myself. I feel like sitting in my jim-jams all day....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Then do that.....Just do a quick change before they come home hahahah


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I just might... :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I might have to do some Christmas shopping at some point...not one thing done :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm doing cards this morning..wrap later in the week. I want some gift tags


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

When you go to your Christmas dinners do you do secret santa or any kind of gift swap?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm doing cards this morning..wrap later in the week. I want some gift tags


You sound very organised...you have it all planned out... :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*SHAND* was it you who asked me for a copy of the "Palma Jumper" if it was someone else, please let me know, and I will send it when I am not so busy


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Evening Xiang. Have you had a good productive day?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi. how are you today?????? I'm def. doing cards today. I lazed about yesterday and eventually went back to sleep at 9pm, and /i was there until 8ish this morning good eh? Tummy not good but apart from that I'm ok. Just put first lot of laundry in washer. The dryer part is only temperamental so I'll see if it works today. Probably not...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Evening Xiang. Have you had a good productive day?


Hi Lifeline. Have sort of had a productive day, couldn't finish off the books today, ran out of the iron on stiffening, so will get some more tomorrow. Began MIL's socks, for Christmas present, but only got a little bit done, cos the increased medication is making me very drowsy :-( ..... The gifts are gradually getting completed :XD:

How are you enjoying your Mid Term break


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi. how are you today?????? I'm def. doing cards today. I lazed about yesterday and eventually went back to sleep at 9pm, and /i was there until 8ish this morning good eh? Tummy not good but apart from that I'm ok. Just put first lot of laundry in washer. The dryer part is only temperamental so I'll see if it works today. Probably not...


That was a much better sleep than the nit before. I am fighting to stay awake for a bit longer, but feel that it is a losing battle :-( :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Judi. how are you today?????? I'm def. doing cards today. I lazed about yesterday and eventually went back to sleep at 9pm, and /i was there until 8ish this morning good eh? Tummy not good but apart from that I'm ok. Just put first lot of laundry in washer. The dryer part is only temperamental so I'll see if it works today. Probably not...
> ...


You must go when you feel like it. Especially with your trsck record for not sleeping. go with Flo....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


If I go to sleep now, I will be awake from about 10.00pm & probably be awake for the rest of the night. I will probably go to bed about 9:00pm


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok thats ok hahahaha... I've just had to wake DH up because treasure is coming in 20 mins.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ok thats ok hahahaha... I've just had to wake DH up because treasure is coming in 20 mins.


If DH, ever gets anymore work, I think I will look into getting some household help, I am getting sick of not getting much of the housework done, when I do it :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha... I look at it this way..and I still feel guilty. We are getting older so bones don't bend as well, but a lot of women get their pocket money, or hair done or go to the spa and I prefer to spend my pocket money (you'd think I got some)for a little treasure. It's only 2 hrs a wekk. and it's lovely. think seriously....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to put on coffee for treasure and me hahahaha...we make sure we have plenty of that. speak to you later,,,,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright, mild and sunny Surrey. How is everyone this Monday? xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, that is the only way to look at it - work out your own priorities and go fro there :lol: - I won't be doing it for a while yet, cos I am still coping, mostly :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a bright, mild and sunny Surrey. How is everyone this Monday? xxx


Good morning Purple, I'm reasonable, how are you goring


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a bright, mild and sunny Surrey. How is everyone this Monday? xxx
> ...


Morning Xiang, I'm fine, managed to sleep well. Was quite tired after the party yesterday, but it was lovely with all the children together and they were so good. Got to get the house sorted as DS is coming for a flying visit on Wednesday and the gks will be staying a couple of nights cos Thursday is their parents wedding anniversary. We are going to the panto Peter Pan. I love pantos. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I would like to see an authentic one - I have seen pantomime from a local dance group, here, but I think the ones you get to see would be much better


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


They are really great. LM has been practicing her 'look behind you', its over there and oh no it isnts!'


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The one here is ok, but they are just spoofs of some very well known stories, by some mildly talented (who think they are extremely talented) members of the local dance group. It isn't really a Pantomime, it is more of a dance recital with a contrived story line


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The one here is ok, but they are just spoofs of some very well known stories, by some mildly talented (who think they are extremely talented) members of the local dance group. It isn't really a Pantomime, it is more of a dance recital with a contrived story line[/quote]

You could always do your own panto with the gks. Have a look on the computer I think you may even find some on there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off now as I have to check my emails before I throw some washing in the machine and then think about going for a swim. Have a good evening Xiang. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> The one here is ok, but they are just spoofs of some very well known stories, by some mildly talented (who think they are extremely talented) members of the local dance group. It isn't really a Pantomime, it is more of a dance recital with a contrived story line


You could always do your own panto with the gks. Have a look on the computer I think you may even find some on there.[/quote]

That might be a possibility - 2 of the girls love dancing, so we might be able to do something there - might have to tell their mum about doing activities like that also :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im off now as I have to check my emails before I throw some washing in the machine and then think about going for a swim. Have a good evening Xiang. Love and hugs xxx


Ok, I am heading off to bed shortly, have a great day & I hope it doesn't get too cold for you xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning girls, lovely sunny day. DH and a friend are clearing the front garden.It has been a riot of wild flowers all year but now needs clearing away for the winter. It is crazy paved, but the plants grow through the spaces every year and I love them. Strangely enough they were all shades of purple this year.
I must have a bath and get down town. The last three days I have done nothing, and need to get myself moving.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Susan, I envy you your night's sleep. I finally got to sleep at 5 this morning, so didn't wake until 11. This is simply not good enough. I think I must see the Dr after Christmas. I wont get an appointment before that.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning lovelies, it is a sunny and going to be warm day here. Going to go get DH his Christmas gift of a new computer. He's is falling apart and not working so well, so he will pick out what one he wants. Numerous stores to go to to finish up his gifts. I plan on taking some pics and hope I can get them posted today. Can't believe how tired I was yesterday. Also need to start getting in food supplies for Christmas Eve and Day dinners.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang sorry to hear the new medication makes you so tired during the day. Is great if it helps you sleep at night, not so good to make you sleepy during the day. Hope you are able to finish up the last of the gifts, if not just box the needles and yarn with a picture. Hope you rest well tonight dear.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Saxy sorry to hear you are having trouble with your sleeping routine also. Hope it straightens itself out soon for you. Your garden sounds like it is quite beautiful for the summer months. I love purple flowers. Is good your DH is taking care of the clean up for the garden. If I remember correctly can be back breaking work.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS have a lovely time today at your club meeting and dance palace. Glad you had a good sleep, but you need to call doctor and see to your tummy. Sorry it is acting up for you. Loved the bunny in the Santa hat. So sweet. Tell lil treasure Merry Christmas from me. Glad you have someone to help you out dear.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Purple, have a good day and bundle up. Your weather sounds cold to me. Enjoy your swim.

Hey Binky how are you doing??Hope your cold is feeling much improved. Know you must be busy with the wedding and all.

Lifeline, hang out today and do whatever you fancy. You have earned it dear girl. Enjoy the solitude, and as GS said dress as the family is opening the front door. hahaha

Must skedaddle along, much to do today. Yes Susan I hope everyone peeks in every so often to say hello also. Bye for now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy sorry to hear you are having trouble with your sleeping routine also. Hope it straightens itself out soon for you. Your garden sounds like it is quite beautiful for the summer months. I love purple flowers. Is good your DH is taking care of the clean up for the garden. If I remember correctly can be back breaking work.


They are scraping it away with a sharp spade. It's very noisy


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


sounds like ours hahhahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Susan, I envy you your night's sleep. I finally got to sleep at 5 this morning, so didn't wake until 11. This is simply not good enough. I think I must see the Dr after Christmas. I wont get an appointment before that.


Saxy, please don't get somethong to make you sleep. Go natural, warm milky drink and maybe a painkiller if you are hurting. Sleeping pills aren't good. You'll get addicted. :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon Susan and anyone else who is here. I had a nice swim today, changed the bed and done the washing. Was going to put the marzipan on the cake, but I think I'll leave it til tomorrow. Might wrap some more presents in a bit.
How is everyone xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been my nerry christmassy self and upset someone...hahahah


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, I envy you your night's sleep. I finally got to sleep at 5 this morning, so didn't wake until 11. This is simply not good enough. I think I must see the Dr after Christmas. I wont get an appointment before that.
> ...


You are right Susan I was addicted to them for 20 years, but thankfully I only take them on very rare occassions now if I am desperate. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been my nerry christmassy self and upset someone...hahahah


You mean someone has not appreciated your jolly wit! xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

thee is a relief cleaner comes to the community centre 4 weeks in the year and covers for Alan who is elderly and has an odd wee off....WELL...today we all took some food for a buffet for stitch and bitch and put it on the table and stitched and bitched for an hour. We decided to put the kettle on and take the covering off the food. When I turned round this temp cleaner had a plate and was filling her boots with our food. No one sayanything,,,except me. I said "Who are you"? she says I'm the cleaner...I says did we invite you????No she says but there's plenty of food....So I sais we'd have more if she'd brought some!!!

Then my 2nd bezzy pal (who is a very greedy person) made a nut loaf and it went down well. Barbara saw there were a few slices left when she was clearing so decided to take it home as we were told to take what we wanted. BP2 nearly fell over the chair, She shouts. THATS MINE!!!!! and took it off her.... hahahahaha.....what a lot of divvy biddies I'm surrounded by. 

I've another party tonight so I have to make some more ham buns...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Fancy a coffee??????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Fancy a coffee??????


Oh yes please. Sounds like some of your s&bs haven't quite got the Christmas spirit. Mr P would like a coffee to if you could spare one. I'll provide the cake - what do you fancy?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a bit flup!!!! but maybe some chocolate cake???? I love Christmas cake but can't eat it now because of the seeds...bah humbug....Coffee'ssssss coming over...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm at the same place tomorrow for our over 60's. If that brass necked cleaner shows her face and pinches our biscuits she'll get lamped!!!! with tinsel on!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a bit flup!!!! but maybe some chocolate cake???? I love Christmas cake but can't eat it now because of the seeds...bah humbug....Coffee'ssssss coming over...


I do a nice line in chocolate cupcakes - baked with a rolo in the middle. Do you fancy one of those? Coffees lovely thanks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to wrap some presents - otherwise they will never get done. Emjoy yourself this evening. LOts of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit flup!!!! but maybe some chocolate cake???? I love Christmas cake but can't eat it now because of the seeds...bah humbug....Coffee'ssssss coming over...
> ...


Do me nicely bonny lass.........thankyou


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im off to wrap some presents - otherwise they will never get done. Emjoy yourself this evening. LOts of love and hugs. xxx


I am giving /dh the job because he does absolutely nothing! He sits in the same seat morning noon and night....I could scream!!!!! so he can wrap the prezzies. He pulled a face because I moaned about xmas cards. I said "what do you do then?" he didn't like that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, I envy you your night's sleep. I finally got to sleep at 5 this morning, so didn't wake until 11. This is simply not good enough. I think I must see the Dr after Christmas. I wont get an appointment before that.
> ...


I wasn't thinking of sleeping pills. I think my usual S.A.D. has kicked in, so I may need the little green pills. The milky drink at 3 o'clock didn't work for two hours!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been my nerry christmassy self and upset someone...hahahah


but did they deserve it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy a coffee??????
> ...


lemon drizzle!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Coming up. I make a good lemon drizzle, even if I say so myself.

Re your SAD, do you use a daily light bulb. I have one to knit but and it helps with SAD. But my doctor said the best treatment is to get outside EVERY DAY what ever the weather for 20 mins. Sometimes I just stand by the back door (with it open of course)
And you did say you'd not done much for a few says. Sorry didn't mean to lecture but it works for me. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm at the same place tomorrow for our over 60's. If that brass necked cleaner shows her face and pinches our biscuits she'll get lamped!!!! with tinsel on!!!!


Well if she does we are with you all the way!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Im off to wrap some presents - otherwise they will never get done. Emjoy yourself this evening. LOts of love and hugs. xxx
> ...


Apparently I have been in charge of cards and wrapping for the past 44 years!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple. For the rollo cakes do you do regular cake mix and pop a rollo in the middle?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Apparently that helps with vitamin D deficciency. Even 20mins on a cloudy day gies you that shot you need.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am all ready for my friend picking me up for dancing party. I've put my sandwiches up, and I've actually got changed. We never usually bother but for a party we do a little bit of dazzle here and there. My dazzle is a black lurex 4ply home knitted short sleeved cardigan...It's ok too.....

I have got the perfect solution to my knitting prob;lem...This bolero is too small for DIL. bear in mind she's not seen the colour or the pattern. My little treasure says she would like it...So she can have it. I've got DIL another pattern and thought our local LYS would have the fushia coloured galaxy in DK. All they have is every colour but, and that colour in chunky. Not to worry I'll go on net....

SO>>>>> I will knit a bigger and better one for DIL and she won't be any the wiser.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


What little green pills...tell me!!!! I get that SAD...in fact I get bloody miserable


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I used to go to the backdoor every day, 20 times a day in the good old days when I had a ciggy........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I might have still suffered with sad but at least I was flipping pleased while I was being sad...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

See you all tomorrow......I'm off out!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Enjoy your dancing Susan.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


lecture away. I'm my own worst enemy and need a kind and gentle nag everynow and then.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I take vitamin D with calcium twcice every day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


antidepressants, but they don't work that well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's good.

How are you appart from the effects of lack of sun?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I'm fine other than lack of sleep. Or maybe it's too much, but not the right kind. I'm never allowed to simply sleep without some interruption or another. I need a cool dark room on my own I think.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hopefully you will get good night tonight.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just come back to do a little boast...a couple of weeks back I learnt to use the magic loop but didn't have to start with magic loop as I had a circular needle the right size. The other dat I started a wristlet for Mm, but try as I might I could not get to join in the round using the magic loop. Today stared the second one, took my time and have done it YEAH.

My second boast is learning to cable without a cable needle...life is so much easier.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...


Twit twoo!

How do you cable without a cable needle?

Lovely wristlets. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I was asleep by 9ish and up at 8 this morning. that is more like it. Bones sore, and tummy is tummy and probably will be now until Christams is over. Anyway good morrning girls. I'm definitely writing cards today. I've got stitch and bitch party today and line dancing party tonight. I'll be very careful what I eat. I expect that we'll all just be popping in and out this week. that's expected, BUT don't forget to pop in and out. just try everybody. I love my tena's round me! x
> ...


I am poppin in per orders   love the rabbit and the tree I almost bought some of those icicles and then brain kicked in and said wait it will be a mess....so I didn't but I do love how they look on the tree might have to cave next year. We love you to!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...
> ...


if you are only doing a couple you slip the first two to right needle and carefully slip the left needle out of the next two then put them back in reverse :-D

That is how I do it anyway :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...


These are awesome lifeline!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well ladies I must go I have spent the entire day working with the kids on there exams and I have not got anything done on the glove and I have to restart it since I messed up the pattern and I was pretty far on it soooo I have to go make dinner and then restart if I can focus have had a headache all day and can't seem to get rid of it...Oh I did make a sample batch of the cucumber sandwhiches and they are awesome will have to make them for lunch more often and only 4 ingredients cucumber green onion cream cheese and mayo salt and pepper wallah they are good

love and hugs
binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I must go I have spent the entire day working with the kids on there exams and I have not got anything done on the glove and I have to restart it since I messed up the pattern and I was pretty far on it soooo I have to go make dinner and then restart if I can focus have had a headache all day and can't seem to get rid of it...Oh I did make a sample batch of the cucumber sandwhiches and they are awesome will have to make them for lunch more often and only 4 ingredients cucumber green onion cream cheese and mayo salt and pepper wallah they are good
> 
> love and hugs
> binky


I hope the headache as finally gone. I hate tht kind of headache that never seams to go.

You will get the gloves done I am sure.

The sandwiches sound yummy...enjoy


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...
> ...


Binky explained it nicely, but here is a video to help you along the wy...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...
> ...


Thank you for the positive comments Binky and Purple. I am racing through the second one. Wondering if I can place beads for eyes during knitting or if it's best to sew on at the end as I did with the first one...it's working out the best place to place it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Surrey. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Rebecca and Lisa on the how to vcsble without a needle. I shall have a look at it as I am finishing my cable jacket and it's only cable one or two stitches but it is across the whole row every 4th row. If I can get the hang of it it should speed things up. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning Purple. The cabling with out the cable needle has certainly made me knit fster. Good luck with it, I am sure you will do it well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


You could place the beads with a crochet hook as you knit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Rebecca, Lets hope I can get it to work. Thanks. How are you today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have bookmarked the link and will give it a try later. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


That's the plan, but it's a question of which row and where on the row. I can see me doing a lot of tinking. :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That's the plan, but it's a question of which row and where on the row. I can see me doing a lot of tinking. :mrgreen:[/quote]

I am sure you willhave no problem with whatever way you choose. xx

I'm off to open my advent calendar and then it's off to the shops. Have a good day and catch you later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That's the plan, but it's a question of which row and where on the row. I can see me doing a lot of tinking. :mrgreen:


I am sure you willhave no problem with whatever way you choose. xx

I'm off to open my advent calendar and then it's off to the shops. Have a good day and catch you later. Love and hugs xxx[/quote]

Have fun with the advent calender. I am relly enjoying my calender. I don't want it to end...I look forward each day to see what there is and Mm is enjoying it too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...


These are so cute....well done you and the magic loop


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...
> ...


Good morning Susan. I am so glad I discovered the mgic loop...soooo much easier than DPNs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Rebecca and everyone. I've slept terrible again!!! hahaha..I'm having onee night off and one night on. I think it's because I don't get wound down from dancing. We had our party last night so I ate from the buffet, lots of additives.....I've got Over 60;s today and then I have a fortnight off everything. Wow I deserve holiday...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Rebecca and everyone. I've slept terrible again!!! hahaha..I'm having onee night off and one night on. I think it's because I don't get wound down from dancing. We had our party last night so I ate from the buffet, lots of additives.....I've got Over 60;s today and then I have a fortnight off everything. Wow I deserve holiday...


Have you any great stories to tell? I'm sure you will come back from over 60's with one or too. Enjoy your holiday from all your groups. Was the holiday reliefe janitor there again last night and help herself to your food again?

Sorry you had a bad night.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just going to make coffee anyone want one?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls...I;ve just received a copy of a leeter from GS1's school to DS and DIL. I wish I could show you all but it has addresses on....Anyway, My GS1, is one of 2 Students who has stood out from the rest of them for his progress and effort in English this year, and they are very proud of him..He IS a hard worker I know...I'm so proud


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That is such wonderful news. Pass on my congratulations to him. And to you and the family as well...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Got to go and get some clothes on now. I'll talk later....xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Chat soon. Have fun at Over 60's.
I am about to por my coffee. It should be brewed by now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm signing out now...better write some Christmas cards.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...


I love the Owl items, I want to make a set for myself, but will be using a much finer yarn :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls...I;ve just received a copy of a leeter from GS1's school to DS and DIL. I wish I could show you all but it has addresses on....Anyway, My GS1, is one of 2 Students who has stood out from the rest of them for his progress and effort in English this year, and they are very proud of him..He IS a hard worker I know...I'm so proud


That is great news for GS1, tell him "well done" from me, please xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Xiang How are you this morning?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

GS that is really good news for your GS1!

Oh a fortnight off I can't wait till the kids are finished this week I need the break as bad as they do


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

*sigh* have to go be teacher now

Hope everyone has a lovely joy filled day!

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And here are pictures of the right hand wristlet...
> ...


I guess you don't need anything to thick. I used the type of yarn the pattern called for. But now I've made it once I believe I can add in extra stitches to use finer yarn


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

XXXXXXXXX important XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Someone (our milk lady) has crashed into my car while she was reversing. We were parked at the traffic lights and a car reversed from the side into the door....

This is a "FRIEND" of mine....Not any more!!!!!


Anyway, I've had a good afternoon ...We all had some sweets and money given and we played bingo. Then we had some Christmas cake...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have just come off the phone to my friend (the car crasher) hahaha..she is so upset. I've told her to "worry NOT". It's a bit of metal. and we'll see to it after Christmas. she is so much happier now. she a good little thing and she won't run away. she's our milk lady hahahaha....She's not a full shilling mind!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the car crash. The important thing is are you and DH safe?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> XXXXXXXXX important XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Someone (our milk lady) has crashed into my car while she was reversing. We were parked at the traffic lights and a car reversed from the side into the door....
> 
> ...


Crash aside; it looks like you'e had a good afternoon. Was it good Christmas cake?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It was really lovely, Home made. I think that they have done us so proud this year. We had a free Christmas lunch last week. free games and raffle today and there must have been about£250 worth of raffle prizes, and then she gave us all £20 each from the over 60's.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was really lovely, Home made. I think that they have done us so proud this year. We had a free Christmas lunch last week. free games and raffle today and there must have been about£250 worth of raffle prizes, and then she gave us all £20 each from the over 60's.


what a mixed up day you've had. Hope you didn't get whiplash - from all accounts the insurers won't believe you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

You are all being very clever with your knitting. I must try magic loop. I haven't had the need yet.

I went to a lovely funeral this morning. Sounds like an oxymoron, but it isn't. Don has chaired the committee running the Shoreham RAFA airshow for all of its 21 years, and we have raised 1.7 million pounds in that time for RAFA (Royal Air Forces Association). He sadly died of cancer. But after the funeral at the crematorium we went outside under the clear blue sky and had a flying display by a Spitfire and Mustang, in his honour. The pilots own the aeroplanes themselves and flew them at their own cost. They normally charge £3,000 for a show. Someone suggested that if he could lay on such glorious weather in December for his own funeral, then, now that he is up there......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are all being very clever with your knitting. I must try magic loop. I haven't had the need yet.
> 
> I went to a lovely funeral this morning. Sounds like an oxymoron, but it isn't. Don has chaired the committee running the Shoreham RAFA airshow for all of its 21 years, and we have raised 1.7 million pounds in that time for RAFA (Royal Air Forces Association). He sadly died of cancer. But after the funeral at the crematorium we went outside under the clear blue sky and had a flying display by a Spitfire and Mustang, in his honour. The pilots own the aeroplanes themselves and flew them at their own cost. They normally charge £3,000 for a show. Someone suggested that if he could lay on such glorious weather in December for his own funeral, then, now that he is up there......[/quot
> 
> That sounds like a lovely idea. I am sure he would have been watching. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was really lovely, Home made. I think that they have done us so proud this year. We had a free Christmas lunch last week. free games and raffle today and there must have been about£250 worth of raffle prizes, and then she gave us all £20 each from the over 60's.


Sounds like you had a good tiime and well done to GS about his good report. Sorry to hear about your car. Glad you and DH are ok. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone, what a day so far. Could not get the internet to work. After many calls and hair pulling (now bald) DH was able to fix the problem before we had to go buy a new magigger or whatever. Never got back yesterday, as I took DH to pick out his new computer and we went shopping at numerous stores afterwards. Got home and neighbors dropped by. A friend in the park has been suffering with cancer for a number of years and she was tken to hospital and family has been called. She will not make it. Very sad.
Today was also busy, many errands to run.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, i've just had a bit of a shock...I've had to log in and I never have to do that.....AND I've got a red wavy line under my spellings mistakes.....whats going on? I've just downloaded Google, will that have anything to do with it?

I;ve bought some wool off ebay.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Everyone, what a day so far. Could not get the internet to work. After many calls and hair pulling (now bald) DH was able to fix the problem before we had to go buy a new magigger or whatever. Never got back yesterday, as I took DH to pick out his new computer and we went shopping at numerous stores afterwards. Got home and neighbors dropped by. A friend in the park has been suffering with cancer for a number of years and she was tken to hospital and family has been called. She will not make it. Very sad.
> Today was also busy, many errands to run.


A friend of hours from linedancing died on Friday with breast cancer. She was only in her 40's I think. She's been battling with it for 6 yrs...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS tell GS#1 congratulations on all his hard work and top notch report from teachers. Know his parents are proud, but I think Grandma and Grandpa bursting with pride.(as it should be) Lovely time at over 60's. How nice of lady to give everyone some pin money. Very generous.Sorry to hear about car accident.

Lifeline love your owl mittens. I haven't knit much of anything lately. Just some dish cloths for son. I need to get his glittens going. thanks for video on cables.

Saxy I do think there are some funerals that are beautiful and it sounds as if your friends was exactly like that. How lovely of the gentlemen to do a fly over in his honor.

Binky I know you must be anxious to take a break. I don't know how you do what you do. You are always in constant motion.

Xiang how are you dear girl? We have truly seemed to miss one another on here. Hopefully with the next time changes won't miss one another as much. Hope your projects are just about completed.

Purple are you still making doll clothers for LM's new doll??

Just finished up a few Christmas cards, finished all shopping and gifts, bought Christmas Ham for our dinner and now need to make a list of things needed to make our dinner and of course some cookies. I want tot try again tomorrow to get some pics posted. Love to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What a shock...I've just deleted google earth and I couldn't get back onto the internet...I don't know if I'll ever be OK on here a gain.........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm hoping to see you all tomorrow. Today is going down hill hahahah.....I'm just going to hang up on here and see if I can get back on!. If I don't and it doesn't work, rest assured I shall be pulling out all stops to get back on.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, i've just had a bit of a shock...I've had to log in and I never have to do that.....AND I've got a red wavy line under my spellings mistakes.....whats going on? I've just downloaded Google, will that have anything to do with it?
> 
> I;ve bought some wool off ebay.....


You may have put spell check on your thingy. How are you this evening. Ive just had some butterscotch ice cream. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, i've just had a bit of a shock...I've had to log in and I never have to do that.....AND I've got a red wavy line under my spellings mistakes.....whats going on? I've just downloaded Google, will that have anything to do with it?
> 
> I;ve bought some wool off ebay.....


Whaty type and colour?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fed up tonight. haha.. I've knicked and deleted my google......How can I get back on?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS tell GS#1 congratulations on all his hard work and top notch report from teachers. Know his parents are proud, but I think Grandma and Grandpa bursting with pride.(as it should be) Lovely time at over 60's. How nice of lady to give everyone some pin money. Very generous.Sorry to hear about car accident.
> 
> Lifeline love your owl mittens. I haven't knit much of anything lately. Just some dish cloths for son. I need to get his glittens going. thanks for video on cables.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, Yes still making dolls clothes, but I've had to put it away at the moment as the gks are coming to stay fotr a couple of days tomorrow. How are you. Glad you've got all your shopping done. I still have a few bits and pieces to buy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fed up tonight. haha.. I've knicked and deleted my google......How can I get back on?


You don't need google to be on here, cos you are here!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I;m off to have a go at cable without a cable needle. Have a good evening/afternoon/day everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I might be on here but it's in a fashion, and harsh words are about hahahaha...What with that and an insurance excess to pay I'm peed off, I shall love and leave you all. Hopefully I'll be on tomorrow.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's happened again... I'll be back..I'm going and coming.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OK I can get back in, but it's a different wAY...Night night...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS tell GS#1 congratulations on all his hard work and top notch report from teachers. Know his parents are proud, but I think Grandma and Grandpa bursting with pride.(as it should be) Lovely time at over 60's. How nice of lady to give everyone some pin money. Very generous.Sorry to hear about car accident.
> 
> Lifeline love your owl mittens. I haven't knit much of anything lately. Just some dish cloths for son. I need to get his glittens going. thanks for video on cables.
> 
> ...


Ah Purly you know how it is we will do anything for our kiddos, and yes I am looking forward to just chillin with what I want to make for a change....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, i've just had a bit of a shock...I've had to log in and I never have to do that.....AND I've got a red wavy line under my spellings mistakes.....whats going on? I've just downloaded Google, will that have anything to do with it?
> 
> I;ve bought some wool off ebay.....


I use google, I have to log in all the time and I get my spelling mistakes pointed out to me...I think you could be right- it's google


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

This has been one of those days I thought would be easy well.....HAHAHA..the jokes on me..this biology is doing my brain in and it is worse when the kids won't focus...I have been working on the glove and am only about 45 rows away from being done......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This has been one of those days I thought would be easy well.....HAHAHA..the jokes on me..this biology is doing my brain in and it is worse when the kids won't focus...I have been working on the glove and am only about 45 rows away from being done......


Poor you re: Biology

And well done re: gloves. (I almost feel I can't post the completed pair for Mm now but will. Yours will be much more special as they are for such a great occasion)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's the pair of owl wristlets. The first one took over a week. The second, 24 hours...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's the pair of owl wristlets. The first one took over a week. The second, 24 hours...


You could use beads and buttons!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's the pair of owl wristlets. The first one took over a week. The second, 24 hours...


I like the button, but I like the beads also


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

But they look lovely.
I looked at the youtube on cable without cable needle and me being me couldn't make sense of it. So I've reverted to the cable needle. Perhaps next time we meet you could show me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HI Lisa,
Sounds as if youve been busy with your teaching job. How are you feeling now? xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> But they look lovely.
> I looked at the youtube on cable without cable needle and me being me couldn't make sense of it. So I've reverted to the cable needle. Perhaps next time we meet you could show me. xx


Yes let me do that. I ahve to say i watched it a few times before having a go and then did it with her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > But they look lovely.
> ...


Ah that's where I went wrong I watched her while drinking a glass of wine :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the pair of owl wristlets. The first one took over a week. The second, 24 hours...
> ...


Now why did I not think of that... perhaps I will change them tomorrow night. At the moment they have been whisked away and layed out with her clothes ready for tomorrow.

Now I need to find the magazine with the leg warmers that she wanted me to make...it's the one I got in Worthing the same as Janet's.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The glass of wine is a splendid idea :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I remember, if you can't find it you could always ask Saxy and she probably wont be able to find it, although isit the same one as she did the cape from? Or am I just rambling??


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


It was rather nice.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No- not rambling, that is correct. Thing is I tidied all my magazines into one place, but that one must have jumped out of the pack.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's cos its full of woolly jumpers!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry terrible joke but I am getting in the mood for the panto on Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Binky, have you got long before the holidays start?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hehehehehe


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Did anyone hear wht gift the Queen got for the Diamond jubilee from the Cabinet? Any comments on it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Did anyone hear wht gift the Queen got for the Diamond jubilee from the Cabinet? Any comments on it?


No, not heard - what was it?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone hear wht gift the Queen got for the Diamond jubilee from the Cabinet? Any comments on it?
> ...


60 place mats...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


What a coincidence I got 6 cup cake coasters (with recipes) ffom the coven.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I think I'm going to go now. The blanket should have warmed the bed nicely. Night night all (or good morning depending on where you are)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That makes me giggle...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I think I'm going to go now. The blanket should have warmed the bed nicely. Night night all (or good morning depending on where you are)


Night, night, sleep well. I'm off too. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> HI Lisa,
> Sounds as if youve been busy with your teaching job. How are you feeling now? xxx


I am and I still need to organize everything for the reception to make sure we have everything that we need

Yes I am feeling some better except my stomach keeps hurting


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Here Here! :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Binky, have you got long before the holidays start?


they have two more exams to do and then they are done, they where supposed to put in time all week but will be done Thursday


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Apparently I have been in charge of cards and wrapping for the past 44 years!


 And for the past 49, I also do the tree, decorating, shopping and coordniating..... SH does sometimes pitch in with the dinner or buys some totatlly in appropriate gift....... He does also assemble the tree and does the outside lights..... I have a friend who has a spare room and just rolls the tree into it and closes the door......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan... how wonderful that GS1 is being recognized for his success........ Sorry to hear about the car though..... I just hate getting the first scratch on a new car..but best to get it over with.........

Sorry your tummy is still a mess. My friend is suffering with the same problem and has give up just about everything...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy.... You and I could have had a fine chat.... I never did go to bed last night. Of course, I didn't accomplish amything while I was up...... Today, I did do a lot of wrapping but still have not finished shopping and mom is calling, feeling ignored. I gues we will run to the grocery store and post office tomorrow... but I realy had hoped to shop for the last bit instead.... 

I think that my cards are going to go without getting done this year.... I just can't seem to make a go of it..... 

They are having a great sale on Prime Rib tomorrow and I think that will be our Christmas dinner......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lifeline..... the mitts are darling... Great yarn... Sure wish I could find my cvamera cord..... I havea few things i want to share..... And...... stay in those jams... even for the family.. Tell them it is a energy saving ploy... no washing... I have some "uniforms" that are really sleep clothes, but look OK to open door if need be... and they are comfy and warm.....

The neighbors had us over for wine and pizza this evening. They even gave me a birthday gift... So kind. They really are like our own kids. She and I will be doing knitting lessons after the first of the year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I had good intentions of getting to the post office to send Christmas Wishes to all of you..... but I feel that is not going to happen.... Sooooooo... this is a picture I took on a christmas trop to Branson, Missouri last year right vefore the holidays. this was a tree at one of the venues that was full of animated Santas and I thought it would make a lovely card...... Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my lovely friends . I hope you have the most joyous holiday season with lots of love, laughter and family..... Good food and happy times...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Xiang How are you this morning?


Sorry Binky, I didn't see you - I am having trouble staying awake now, it is just plain ridiculous, I am either at one end of the sleep spectrum, or at the other end - never nicely in the middle :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was really lovely, Home made. I think that they have done us so proud this year. We had a free Christmas lunch last week. free games and raffle today and there must have been about£250 worth of raffle prizes, and then she gave us all £20 each from the over 60's.


That is a great day, with wonderful food & gifts ..... Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's the pair of owl wristlets. The first one took over a week. The second, 24 hours...


Do you have 2 white buttons & 2 smaller black buttons - would make the eyes stand out much better ;-)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Haha ..... wine enhances the senses, in a way that is not compatible with clarity of thinking .... haha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

purlone said:


> Xiang how are you dear girl? We have truly seemed to miss one another on here. Hopefully with the next time changes won't miss one another as much. Hope your projects are just about completed.


Hi Purly, I haven't been on much at all lately, as my sleeping is all over the place. I am hoping that situation improves, in the not too distant future - tonight would be good :? :roll:

I have almost finished the books, but still working on socks (MIL) and shoes (Munchkin). I still have a few days to get some of them finished :lol: :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had good intentions of getting to the post office to send Christmas Wishes to all of you..... but I feel that is not going to happen.... Sooooooo... this is a picture I took on a christmas trop to Branson, Missouri last year right vefore the holidays. this was a tree at one of the venues that was full of animated Santas and I thought it would make a lovely card...... Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my lovely friends . I hope you have the most joyous holiday season with lots of love, laughter and family..... Good food and happy times...


This is a beautiful Christmas card Jynx. Thank you for posting. I wish you a merry Christmas too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Xiang How are you this morning?
> ...


Maybe now that you are sleeping a lot you can pull it round to sleeping a reasonable 8 hours at night time... hope you can manage it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the pair of owl wristlets. The first one took over a week. The second, 24 hours...
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion... I will have a look into that also.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had good intentions of getting to the post office to send Christmas Wishes to all of you..... but I feel that is not going to happen.... Sooooooo... this is a picture I took on a christmas trop to Branson, Missouri last year right vefore the holidays. this was a tree at one of the venues that was full of animated Santas and I thought it would make a lovely card...... Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my lovely friends . I hope you have the most joyous holiday season with lots of love, laughter and family..... Good food and happy times...


Hi Jynx,
Thank you for your beautiful card. With postage being so expensive this is far the best way to send greetings. Remember it;s the thought that counts and I shall print it out and display it with my other Christmas cards,xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had good intentions of getting to the post office to send Christmas Wishes to all of you..... but I feel that is not going to happen.... Sooooooo... this is a picture I took on a christmas trop to Branson, Missouri last year right vefore the holidays. this was a tree at one of the venues that was full of animated Santas and I thought it would make a lovely card...... Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my lovely friends . I hope you have the most joyous holiday season with lots of love, laughter and family..... Good food and happy times...


Merry Christmas to you too Junx. thankyou


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, for a change I'm a little grumpy.!!!!!. I have to go and face those Christmas shoppers. I've been told that the boys would like a certain game each for their ps3. I've been asking DIL and DS for ages and I got to know last night!!!! so, I shall go to the retail park and show my gleaming car off with the smashed in passenger door hahah

Right that's the onky moaning ?I'm doing, it's off my chest...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning all, just doing a speedy fly-by to let you know all is well and that I haven't forgotten you all!! Can't get on my old laptop much as other people keep jumping on it and the other one is back in the shopp for repair! The Kiwis have gone up to London and DH and I are just off to have lunch and see The Hobbit at the cinema! Catch you all soon and missing you loads! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had good intentions of getting to the post office to send Christmas Wishes to all of you..... but I feel that is not going to happen.... Sooooooo... this is a picture I took on a christmas trop to Branson, Missouri last year right vefore the holidays. this was a tree at one of the venues that was full of animated Santas and I thought it would make a lovely card...... Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my lovely friends . I hope you have the most joyous holiday season with lots of love, laughter and family..... Good food and happy times...


Jinx, I was in Branson for two nights in November 2001 and I have never seen decorations like it, totally over the top but fabulous!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy, Enjoy the film. DD and family have just gone off to see NaTIVITY 2. Then the gks stay here for 2 nights as LM and I are going to Peter PaN TOMORROw and DH and GS are going bowling.
DS is on a flying visit today and should arrive around 3 and then off to get the ferry home at 9.
I'm just drawing breath before it all kicks off.
Missing you too. xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Jynx for the lovely e-card  That looks like a really neat set up of the santa's  

Thanks Nitzi for the card and gift .. that was so sweet of you .

I am afraid that like jynx i have not sent out any cards this year  
I am going to blame it on being sick the last three weeks ...

Because its true .

But i love all of you and wouldnt want to do without a single one of you !!  

So Merry Christmas to all of you and i wish , i wish , i wish you all the most wonderful Holiday ever !  

GSusan congrats to GS1 on his recognition in school that is so awesome !!  Tell him his American Aunties are all proud of him  

And to keep it up  

Ok gotta try to get a little sleep , Lisa is going to be here soon to make me shop LOL 

I feel partly human again today so that is good , the new medicine must be working .

 

Lots of Love and Hugs to everyone and i hope to talk to you again before Christmas day .
Like Purly i hope to do better for my Tena sisters next year  
Bye for now


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

hi all.
GS sorry to hear bout your car hope you get it sorted soon. my Janine had a minor crash other night, she backed in to a car trying to get out of way from 2 masked men coming towards her car, she took wrong turn and ended going up a street were there was a protest happening, its not major she called my brother who owns his own garage and he came and hes fixing both cars, wont cost much he said, but that's not the point she was in shock of the 2 guys coming towards her, thinkin they were goin to steal her car, its her dads car you see, and she was,nt goin to let them have it..
remember I told you all but her hubbie leaving her 5 yrs ago, goin to aussie and now hes got another 2 kids to a lady he met there, well. hes left her and hes heading back to northern Ireland, not back to Janine there still getting there divorce shes got her nisa, maybe now she can get him to give her money for the kids, that he aint paid a penny to in last 5 yrs. he had better not come near me ill kill him. I new it would happen one day.

on a lighter note. all my xmas shopping is done even down to the 2 xmas cakes, just gotta do hubbie some mince pies at weekend, hope every one is doin well, and I will try and pop in later. think gemma wants me to go shopping with her later when she gets home from work, have a nice day all bye xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

I know a few of you reading that will ask, well why does he need to leave aussie to come back home, simple the lady he met sponosered him to stay there, but once there relation ship is over he cnt live there any more hes on some sort of visa. so they will send him back to country were he came from which is northern Ireland, my daughter is on edge thinking at any moment he could knock on her door. the point is if he does that and Caitlin(there daughter) hears her dads voice she will make a scene, Jessie the 4 yr old don't know him he left when she was 4 weeks old, my daughter is hopeing that he will just land here but go down to the south of Ireland were they have a house and stay there. will have to see what happens. this is all she needs coming up to xmas.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PURPLE I will send you a pm soon reff meeting up again ok thanks xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning dear ladies, sunny and slightly cool this early am. Am going to lie around today as took shot last night and feeling its effects today. Not bad, just terrible fatigue. Will probably try to get glittens on the sticks. Need to get mu son's things all finished up. Can't wait to see him at the end of January.

GS what is a ps3 mean for your GSs gifts. Sorry you need to go out shopping with the hordes of other shoppers. Hope your car door is not too badly damaged. Even small minute scrapes cost a fortune to fix anymore.

Londy enjoy your movie with your DH. Know the Kiwis will have lots of fun in London.

Purple you have a jam packed day. It is nice you will get to visit a few hours with your son and know you and DH will have so much fun with your GKs.

Xiang hope your sleep pattern settles soon into a more normal cycle. It must be very hard for your body to know when it is supposed to be awake and when to sleep.

Jynx thank you for the Christmas photo and your kind wishes for the holidays. A roast sounds lovely for the holidays. If you don't get the rest of gifts bought, just give IOU's and get them after. Probably get better prices then too.

Lifeline I was going to suggest the same as Judi. Use either big white buttons with smaller dark ones on top or white felt backgroud. You did a lovely job on the wristlets and I know MM will be so pleased with them.

Tammie what a scary situation your DD was in yesterday. I hope damage to both cars is minimal and happy she has an uncle who can fix them up for her. Glad your prepartions for the holiday are all complete. Good job.

Binky and Linky now I know you want everything perfect for the reception, but you are both recuperating, so please try not to tire yourselves out with all the work I know you are going to do. Neither of you dears can afford a relapse health wise. So take lots of breaks and try to get others to lend helping hands so you can just supervise. If no volunteers just draft them.lol

Saxy hope you are getting ready for the holidays. I know you have been going to see your DGKs in school plays. Know how they touch your heart strings.Know you will be in London celebrating your birthday and enjoying dinner and a play.Will you get to visit with your GKs on Christmas????

I am going to go over my recipes for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dinner. I hate to start to cook and find out I forgot a needed ingredient. Will finish up shopping for food stuff this weekend.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

To all my dear Tena sisters, thank you all for being there for me and giving me such joy and laughter plus true friendship in my life. You all mean the world to me and I want to wish you all the most wonderful Christmas season of joy and love, and may all your dreams and wishes come true in the New Year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's the pair of owl wristlets. The first one took over a week. The second, 24 hours...


they look just right. Very good. You'd never find anything as good in the shops.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


the only way to ingest information!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I know exactly where mine is and it's only two yards away from me as I type.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, for a change I'm a little grumpy.!!!!!. I have to go and face those Christmas shoppers. I've been told that the boys would like a certain game each for their ps3. I've been asking DIL and DS for ages and I got to know last night!!!! so, I shall go to the retail park and show my gleaming car off with the smashed in passenger door hahah
> 
> Right that's the onky moaning ?I'm doing, it's off my chest...


Grumpybuttocks is back!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> hi all.
> GS sorry to hear bout your car hope you get it sorted soon. my Janine had a minor crash other night, she backed in to a car trying to get out of way from 2 masked men coming towards her car, she took wrong turn and ended going up a street were there was a protest happening, its not major she called my brother who owns his own garage and he came and hes fixing both cars, wont cost much he said, but that's not the point she was in shock of the 2 guys coming towards her, thinkin they were goin to steal her car, its her dads car you see, and she was,nt goin to let them have it..
> remember I told you all but her hubbie leaving her 5 yrs ago, goin to aussie and now hes got another 2 kids to a lady he met there, well. hes left her and hes heading back to northern Ireland, not back to Janine there still getting there divorce shes got her nisa, maybe now she can get him to give her money for the kids, that he aint paid a penny to in last 5 yrs. he had better not come near me ill kill him. I new it would happen one day.
> 
> on a lighter note. all my xmas shopping is done even down to the 2 xmas cakes, just gotta do hubbie some mince pies at weekend, hope every one is doin well, and I will try and pop in later. think gemma wants me to go shopping with her later when she gets home from work, have a nice day all bye xx


Poor Janine. Is she over the shock yet. Watch her as it may hit her later.
Don't kill your erstwhile SIL; it's a long way to come to visit you in prison. He's not worth it. DH has just told me they would probably send you to Holloway, so I could visit you frequently.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning dear ladies, sunny and slightly cool this early am. Am going to lie around today as took shot last night and feeling its effects today. Not bad, just terrible fatigue. Will probably try to get glittens on the sticks. Need to get mu son's things all finished up. Can't wait to see him at the end of January.
> 
> GS what is a ps3 mean for your GSs gifts. Sorry you need to go out shopping with the hordes of other shoppers. Hope your car door is not too badly damaged. Even small minute scrapes cost a fortune to fix anymore.
> 
> ...


I shall almost definitely see the two boys on my birthday: I'm not sure when I shall see the twins. I must go and see the baby girls this week sometime.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

That's it...I'm finished....Christmas shoppinmg is done...I was quite suprised how quiet the retail park was. Even M and S wasn't bad and you could get in their cafe with almost no wait. I've bought a lottery ticket for tonight. DH has lost a link from his gold watch!I don't think that's the only link he's lost hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning dear ladies, sunny and slightly cool this early am. Am going to lie around today as took shot last night and feeling its effects today. Not bad, just terrible fatigue. Will probably try to get glittens on the sticks. Need to get mu son's things all finished up. Can't wait to see him at the end of January.
> 
> GS what is a ps3 mean for your GSs gifts. Sorry you need to go out shopping with the hordes of other shoppers. Hope your car door is not too badly damaged. Even small minute scrapes cost a fortune to fix anymore.
> 
> ...


A PS3 is a video game consul. It's a play station 3...Are you any wiser? :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> To all my dear Tena sisters, thank you all for being there for me and giving me such joy and laughter plus true friendship in my life. You all mean the world to me and I want to wish you all the most wonderful Christmas season of joy and love, and may all your dreams and wishes come true in the New Year.


purley, you mean so much to all of us. We ALL love you very, very much..we can't imagine you not being with us anymore. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to do a little knitting now, so I'll see you all about 7ish!!!! Except, our purple who will have her son with her..Good for purple


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That's it...I'm finished....Christmas shoppinmg is done...I was quite suprised how quiet the retail park was. Even M and S wasn't bad and you could get in their cafe with almost no wait. I've bought a lottery ticket for tonight. DH has lost a link from his gold watch!I don't think that's the only link he's lost hahahaha


I got my last odds and ends today as well.Wednesday is market day, so it's a good day to go shopping. Now I have to wrap it all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> hi all.
> GS sorry to hear bout your car hope you get it sorted soon. my Janine had a minor crash other night, she backed in to a car trying to get out of way from 2 masked men coming towards her car, she took wrong turn and ended going up a street were there was a protest happening, its not major she called my brother who owns his own garage and he came and hes fixing both cars, wont cost much he said, but that's not the point she was in shock of the 2 guys coming towards her, thinkin they were goin to steal her car, its her dads car you see, and she was,nt goin to let them have it..
> remember I told you all but her hubbie leaving her 5 yrs ago, goin to aussie and now hes got another 2 kids to a lady he met there, well. hes left her and hes heading back to northern Ireland, not back to Janine there still getting there divorce shes got her nisa, maybe now she can get him to give her money for the kids, that he aint paid a penny to in last 5 yrs. he had better not come near me ill kill him. I new it would happen one day.
> 
> on a lighter note. all my xmas shopping is done even down to the 2 xmas cakes, just gotta do hubbie some mince pies at weekend, hope every one is doin well, and I will try and pop in later. think gemma wants me to go shopping with her later when she gets home from work, have a nice day all bye xx


I am really sorry to hear the circumstance of Janine's car crash...she must have been feeling very scared.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> To all my dear Tena sisters, thank you all for being there for me and giving me such joy and laughter plus true friendship in my life. You all mean the world to me and I want to wish you all the most wonderful Christmas season of joy and love, and may all your dreams and wishes come true in the New Year.


Purley that is such a lovely thought. I am so glad you introduced me to the Tena gang. Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I am so cross with myself...can't believe I lost it. The only thing I think could have happened to it is someone borrowed it. I lent A knitting magazine to a friend, but didn't think that was it. Tell me the name of it and then I can ask her.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That's it...I'm finished....Christmas shoppinmg is done...I was quite suprised how quiet the retail park was. Even M and S wasn't bad and you could get in their cafe with almost no wait. I've bought a lottery ticket for tonight. DH has lost a link from his gold watch!I don't think that's the only link he's lost hahahaha


Well done with completing the shopping. I just started today. I ordered something for Mm from Amazon this morning and just had an email to say is been dispatched...so there's hope she will have it to unwrap on Christmas dy.

That's unusual for M&S cafe at any time of year, let alone less than a week before Christmas.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all.
> ...


lol in words of hubbie reff killing him. hes not worth it. get him were it hurts him most his pocket. ie getting Janine money for the kids off him. think its still not sunk in with Janine, but will keep a close eye on her.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all.
> ...


thanks, yes she was, I know if it was me id off had a heart attack.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > To all my dear Tena sisters, thank you all for being there for me and giving me such joy and laughter plus true friendship in my life. You all mean the world to me and I want to wish you all the most wonderful Christmas season of joy and love, and may all your dreams and wishes come true in the New Year.
> ...


I'm glad you did as well Purly. Such lovely friends I have now, it's wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It is Designer Knitting Early Autumn 2012


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just stopping by before hitting the mall. Took mom to get groceries this morning ans we picked up the makings for Beef Wellington for Christmas dinner.... I'll still have to do a big shopping Monday..... I *hope*to finish up gift shopping today.... anad most of the wrapping....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*NITZI* - Thank You for the lovely card and gift.... Can't wait to try it. I've always wanted to..... I've pretty much given up on getting to the post office before Christmas.... I'll do better next year!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tammie- How very scarey for Janine.... Better a crumpled fender than a crumpled head though.... Does her husband have family in the area? Surely he realizes that he won't be welcomed back with open arms..... What a mess...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've knitted the left side of the bolero since I came in. I've found that I've somehow managed to delete the file that links my e-mails to the internet...Haven't I done really well. That menas that its a hassel to get on line instead of clicking on a link. (wouldn't you think I knew what I was talking about?). DS's new firm has just been on the news advertising their new car.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've knitted the left side of the bolero since I came in. I've found that I've somehow managed to delete the file that links my e-mails to the internet...Haven't I done really well. That menas that its a hassel to get on line instead of clicking on a link. (wouldn't you think I knew what I was talking about?). DS's new firm has just been on the news advertising their new car.


You could try going into your control panel and doing a 'system restore', that should bring the link back!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We did that last night but I'll give it another go thanx.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Londy and Lifeline. I hope you are OK....I've bought a lottery ticket tonight and I KNOW it's going to win..I can feel it in my water.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Evening all. I'm trying to decide what to knit next as I can't find the magazine with the pattern in fo MM. And no ink in printer to print off the shawl pattern I want to do. So thinking about making up a wrap pattern using cable...not sure... :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Londy and Lifeline. I hope you are OK....I've bought a lottery ticket tonight and I KNOW it's going to win..I can feel it in my water.....


Good luck with that. Is thr draw tonight?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, there's one on a Wednesday but I don't usually do it...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Can you believe all the years the lottery has been going I nhave never participated


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you against the lottery or just not bothered? I reckon you'll be better financially off or financially better off or financially off better for it....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just never bothered. I think if I was to have a go now the numbers I chose would have been winning numbers last year and never come up again :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm going to do a hat...maybe put an owl in it...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good for you!!!!!I'm going to knit round the armholes on this bolero but not tonight. Tomorrow I fancy going to the garden centre for a coffee....I've got to wrap and put the washing away......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good for you!!!!!I'm going to knit round the armholes on this bolero but not tonight. Tomorrow I fancy going to the garden centre for a coffee....I've got to wrap and put the washing away......


That sounds fun. I have to hang up clothes that are in the machine right now


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Tomorrow I have promised Mm I will collect her from school (11.15 ridiculous time) and then take her to buy her Daddy's Christmas present (that make s her sound 4 not 14)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well my dryer decided to work today, sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. I hate drying them in there, it's so expensive...I've so much to get done before we go away at Christmas.I've got flipping clothes all over this house. It's like a Chinese laundry...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I had to laught at our boys. They are going on a bus trip with the school to the Metro Centre at Gateshead, its, a great big shopping centre indoors. They said they were going to poundstretcher for their mam and dad hahahaha...Last year GS1 went to Metro Centre and went to poundstrecher and spent £1 each on mam and dad and then bought GS2 a video game £40...!!!! I think there was a little deviousness went on there. I'm sur it was a 2 player game!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to watch my TV girls..have a great night!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I had to laught at our boys. They are going on a bus trip with the school to the Metro Centre at Gateshead, its, a great big shopping centre indoors. They said they were going to poundstretcher for their mam and dad hahahaha...Last year GS1 went to Metro Centre and went to poundstrecher and spent £1 each on mam and dad and then bought GS2 a video game £40...!!!! I think there was a little deviousness went on there. I'm sur it was a 2 player game!!!!!


Hehehehe, how funny. I've been to that Metro center many years ago- before we got married...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off to watch my TV girls..have a great night!!!!


You too. Chat soon. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope Purple has had a nice evening with DS and all the family she has visiting today.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tammie- How very scarey for Janine.... Better a crumpled fender than a crumpled head though.... Does her husband have family in the area? Surely he realizes that he won't be welcomed back with open arms..... What a mess...


hes got the cheek of the devil. it wont bother him. he aint got a brain to think with. only family he has is in the south of Ireland, his dad, his mum lives in England but shes disowned him. I feel sorry for the lady he left in aussie shes now got 2 little babies to bring up on her own. I know how hard it was for my Janine when he walked away from her leaving a 8yr old and a baby of 4 weeks. but like I said all along what goes around comes around.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I hope Purple has had a nice evening with DS and all the family she has visiting today.


Yes thank you. Family arrived back from cinema at 3pm, shortly followed by DS. DD & SIL went off to start celebrating their anniversary. GKs decided they wanted to do some sewing so we made gnomes. Managed to do a roast dinner whilst gnome making. Then GKs got their uncle playing scrabble and charades, both at the same time. DS then went off to get the ferry backto France and the kids collapsed into bed all excited about tomorrow. I am now sitting down and having a mince pie and a coffee. I will be going to bed soon as the gks are early risers.

Will catch up with everyone sometime. The gks are staying tomorrow night as well, so may not be on til Friday evening.

Hope you are all well. LOve and hugs xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Purple has had a nice evening with DS and all the family she has visiting today.
> ...


Have fun, I know it's exhausting but it's wonderful!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Londy, Enjoy the film. DD and family have just gone off to see NaTIVITY 2. Then the gks stay here for 2 nights as LM and I are going to Peter PaN TOMORROw and DH and GS are going bowling.
> DS is on a flying visit today and should arrive around 3 and then off to get the ferry home at 9.
> I'm just drawing breath before it all kicks off.
> Missing you too. xxx


You enjoy your film too! Loved ours, gave it 10 out of 10!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> To all my dear Tena sisters, thank you all for being there for me and giving me such joy and laughter plus true friendship in my life. You all mean the world to me and I want to wish you all the most wonderful Christmas season of joy and love, and may all your dreams and wishes come true in the New Year.


That is lovely and I would say exactly the same back to you my dear! Even though we have never met, I count you and all my other KP buddies as some of my best friends and I thank you again!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kids loved the film. Tomorrow LM and I do the panto. Sons on his way home, kids in bed and place looks like a bombs hit it - in a nice way. Thanks for pm. Glad all ok with you. Better go to bed as soon, gks do not do lie ins!
Looking forward to more pictures of Little Princess. xxx Love and hugs


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> hi all.
> GS sorry to hear bout your car hope you get it sorted soon. my Janine had a minor crash other night, she backed in to a car trying to get out of way from 2 masked men coming towards her car, she took wrong turn and ended going up a street were there was a protest happening, its not major she called my brother who owns his own garage and he came and hes fixing both cars, wont cost much he said, but that's not the point she was in shock of the 2 guys coming towards her, thinkin they were goin to steal her car, its her dads car you see, and she was,nt goin to let them have it..
> remember I told you all but her hubbie leaving her 5 yrs ago, goin to aussie and now hes got another 2 kids to a lady he met there, well. hes left her and hes heading back to northern Ireland, not back to Janine there still getting there divorce shes got her nisa, maybe now she can get him to give her money for the kids, that he aint paid a penny to in last 5 yrs. he had better not come near me ill kill him. I new it would happen one day.
> 
> on a lighter note. all my xmas shopping is done even down to the 2 xmas cakes, just gotta do hubbie some mince pies at weekend, hope every one is doin well, and I will try and pop in later. think gemma wants me to go shopping with her later when she gets home from work, have a nice day all bye xx


So sorry to hear of Janine's horror time, I am so glad that she is not hurt


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just stopping by before hitting the mall. Took mom to get groceries this morning ans we picked up the makings for Beef Wellington for Christmas dinner.... I'll still have to do a big shopping Monday..... I *hope*to finish up gift shopping today.... anad most of the wrapping....


Hello Jynx, I love the photo of the tree you posted a few days back, it will be my Christmas screen, this year.

I can't send cards this year, so will everyone please accept this as my most heart felt Christmas greeting, to all of my lovely friends.

I hope all have a wonderful day on Tuesday xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Have just returned from a VERY small shopping trip & met up with DD4 & family. Was carrying Munchkin around for a little while, then began to get tired so it was time to go - leaving isn't easy when it comes to Little Munchkin, as soon as she realised I was leaving, she immediately wrapped her little arms around my neck & snuggled in - she didn't want Grandma to leave. She did settle down with her mum, though :lol: ;-)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > To all my dear Tena sisters, thank you all for being there for me and giving me such joy and laughter plus true friendship in my life. You all mean the world to me and I want to wish you all the most wonderful Christmas season of joy and love, and may all your dreams and wishes come true in the New Year.
> ...


That goes for me, also. I love reading all the different things happening in your lives - even though I don't write anything sometimes


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Me three.....or is that four...or five...uuummm..me too!!!
 Love you all very much!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We spent the day today making flower arrangements and had to go get more flowers and ended up finding all the decorations for the arch oooohhh I am so excited!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I gotta go and finish the gloves almost there so I can wash them and have them dry by friday


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I gotta go and finish the gloves almost there so I can wash them and have them dry by friday


I can almost hear the big sigh of relief, for the finished gloves  :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I gotta go and finish the gloves almost there so I can wash them and have them dry by friday


Sounds like you are almost there... well done you.

Are you and Angela the only ones working on this wedding? Or havwe you got others helping out too? It's such a lot for you, with having been unwell, haing the children home to and sorting their education and all the other things in life (Christmas)

You will deserve a VERY long rest after this.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Just stopping by before hitting the mall. Took mom to get groceries this morning ans we picked up the makings for Beef Wellington for Christmas dinner.... I'll still have to do a big shopping Monday..... I *hope*to finish up gift shopping today.... anad most of the wrapping....
> ...


    :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Purple has had a nice evening with DS and all the family she has visiting today.
> ...


So glad you had a good time.

Enjoy the panto today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Just stopping by before hitting the mall. Took mom to get groceries this morning ans we picked up the makings for Beef Wellington for Christmas dinner.... I'll still have to do a big shopping Monday..... I *hope*to finish up gift shopping today.... anad most of the wrapping....
> ...


Thank you....and the same to you dear! I too have sent the bare minimum cards this year, due to being busy with visitors and my very strong objection to the huge hike in postal charges this year! As my dear old dad might have said "I can remember when you'd have needed a wheelbarrow to carry 50p - or ten shillings - worth of stamps"!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning to you ll. Xiang and Londy and Binky, we do not need Christmas cards sending just because it's the thing to do!!!. Our friendships atre so strong we don't need wishing a happy Christmas.We all have something between us that is worth so much more than caqrds. I've donated a little money to our over 60's fund instead of giving out Christ,as cards and only sent to those who live away.

My plans have changed today, I thought we'd go out for coffee nut looking at these gales and rain I'm going nowhere. We'll wrap the prezzies and tidy the bedroom. I use the word "we" very loosley. !!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


If she hasn't got it let me know. I can photocopy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


It goes for all of us. The world's a richer, calmer place for all of us.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I confess I haven't posted a single card. I've given loads out, sent several online, and phoned people I should have sent to who don't have emails - all free. It's not that I'm mean, just don't like wasting money. It will go to the Royal British Legion.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


There is so much sense in what you say Saxy...I gave line dancing to the air ambulance and over 60's to our own fund. Are you busy today Saxy? I'm putting off getting started, DH is rambling on about getting the DS and DIL an extra prezzie. I say he can if he wants but I'm not going out hahahaha..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I should be busy, but.....
I'm certainly not going out. There's absolutely no sun, so I don't need to. I ought to get some wrapping done, and there's always washing and paperwork.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with the business over the cards. I have sent some out (to those of you who I have addresses for). At work this year I put one crd out for everyone saying I will be making a donation to the RSPB.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am meant to be shopping with Mm. But I collected her from schoola nd don't feel like going to the shops. I have come home for coffee and then maybe go out this aftrenoon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. It is sunny and this is last warm day till Saturday. Having bad snowstorms in midwest that will be affecting our warm temps. To go down in the 50's during the day. Oh no. Need to dig out some warm clothes and find some soxs.

GS you should stay in and be warm if it is storming and gale winds occuring. Love your comment about a chinese laundry. Sometimes that is how I feel our place looks. Have fun wrapping pressies and such and perhaps DH will surprise and help you with that job.

Purple you have a very busy schedule on your plate today. Enjoy the panto with LM. So glad you got to visit even for a short time with your son.

Londy, yes even though none of us have met, I can truthfully say I consider you all my best friends. We share alot and I learn something from each and everyone one of you. I am blessed to have you all in my life. Enjoy your visit with your family. I know this Christmas will be very special for you all.

Saxy I have sent very few cards this year. Like you the expense of cards and stamps and finding time to just sit down and write them all out, is at times too much. I also hate the glue on the envelopes. I've tried the water and sponge method, but I usually am dosing the cards with the water.We all know how we feel about our friendships anyway, and always want the best for our friends.

Jynx hope you aren't running yourself ragged dear girl. I worry about you with so much on your plate. Standing rib roast sounds yummy for holiday dinner by the way. Get some help with everything.

Xiang Know your little GDs love you alot. You certainly are always there for them and making them clothes and toys. I also enjoy reading about what our friends are uo and about their daily lives. It makes one feel closer I believe. If you chat with Smiley please tell her I wish her a very Merry Christmas.

Lifeline sorry you lost your magazine and no ink in your printer. I know you will come up with a smashing idea for a new project. Hope you and MM went shopping and had a great time. We do get warn out this time of the year with all our schedules and work to be done. Take care.

I got up and got dressed in street clothes first thing this morning. House, lanai, driveway and front sidewalk and stairs are getting painted today and tomorrow and did not want to be found in my nightie by the painter. Need to go get a manicure later this morning, then home and have lots to do around the house.Need to clear out small bedroom. Can't walk in there, is so crowed with stuff. I need to organize. Love to all and everyone have a good day/evening. Purly


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I agree with the business over the cards. I have sent some out (to those of you who I have addresses for). At work this year I put one crd out for everyone saying I will be making a donation to the RSPB.


i have sent out some for those I have addresses for too!

to Everyone else it doesn't mean you are loved any less it just means I never got round to writing your address and posting a card 

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning to you ll. Xiang and Londy and Binky, we do not need Christmas cards sending just because it's the thing to do!!!. Our friendships atre so strong we don't need wishing a happy Christmas.We all have something between us that is worth so much more than caqrds. I've donated a little money to our over 60's fund instead of giving out Christ,as cards and only sent to those who live away.
> 
> My plans have changed today, I thought we'd go out for coffee nut looking at these gales and rain I'm going nowhere. We'll wrap the prezzies and tidy the bedroom. I use the word "we" very loosley. !!!


No .... You are not using "we" very loosely, you are using the Royal "We" ..... as all women should ...... hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I didn't even think of online cards :roll: :roll: might check it out later  see if I can find the style I want  :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Well I gotta go and finish the gloves almost there so I can wash them and have them dry by friday
> ...


yes don't want to leave the bride hanging with only one glove :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Well I gotta go and finish the gloves almost there so I can wash them and have them dry by friday
> ...


well the brides mother and the bride and her friend Angela and our DM worked on the flower arrangements yesterday it was fun but I am glad that too is done now to tie ribbons and tags on 150ish wedding bubble tubes


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all from a very wet and slightly chilly Southern Indiana!

I didn't accomplish much on the glove last night as I fell asleep in the chair and didn't wake up till almost 7 oclock this morning then went to bed (big mistake should have just stayed up) and fell back to sleep till almost 10:30


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has wrapped the pressies and I've gift tagged them. We are finally done. I don't feel like knitting at all. I'm ready to stitch up the bolero and can't be bothered


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm kind of wanting DH to mend my puter but I'm nervous incase I never get online again...hahahah


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


 :XD: :lol: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH seems as if he can't fix my lap top. I'm going to ask DS if he has any time. In the meantime I'll have to go round things the long way. 

The yarn I ordered from HAPPY KNITTER on Tuesday afternoon has come today Thursday!!! This being Christmas week is fabulous. Thankyou Happy knitter


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan that's great serice from Happy Knitter. 

I ordered a couple of gifts yesterday and....they arrieved this morming...can hardly believe it but exceedingly glad


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Our local lys has an account on ebay but doesn't seem to have what I need whenb I go in. I wanted galaxy fushia and they didn't have it or know when they would order it. that was monday, to me, what's the point. I've got it quicker by internet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Our local lys has an account on ebay but doesn't seem to have what I need whenb I go in. I wanted galaxy fushia and they didn't have it or know when they would order it. that was monday, to me, what's the point. I've got it quicker by internet.


it is more efficient, but I resent the postage.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well the yarn was cheaper than lys was selling it for so it worked out a little cheaper on internet.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I' gg now, I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a very wet Surrey. There's been floods around here again, but we are ok. Had a lovely time at the panto this morning, it was good fun and there were some very funny bits, especially when Peter Pan was fighting Captain Hook and every time he took a swipe at Captain Hook his harness swung him upside down (I sort of got the impression that that was not supposed to happen!). Lots of booing and hissing and getting soakede by a water blaster! GS went bowling with DH and DH managed to win 2:1. This afternoon we played games and made a father christmas.
Now they are all fast asleep in bed and I am having a coffee.
Hope everyone has had a good day.

DS sent me the attached photo from France saying they are all ready for Christmas


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Offto bed now, night night everyone. May be on later tomorrow once the gks have gone home. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a very wet Surrey. There's been floods around here again, but we are ok. Had a lovely time at the panto this morning, it was good fun and there were some very funny bits, especially when Peter Pan was fighting Captain Hook and every time he took a swipe at Captain Hook his harness swung him upside down (I sort of got the impression that that was not supposed to happen!). Lots of booing and hissing and getting soakede by a water blaster! GS went bowling with DH and DH managed to win 2:1. This afternoon we played games and made a father christmas.
> Now they are all fast asleep in bed and I am having a coffee.
> Hope everyone has had a good day.
> 
> DS sent me the attached photo from France saying they are all ready for Christmas


What a cute little Santa :-D :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a very wet Surrey. There's been floods around here again, but we are ok. Had a lovely time at the panto this morning, it was good fun and there were some very funny bits, especially when Peter Pan was fighting Captain Hook and every time he took a swipe at Captain Hook his harness swung him upside down (I sort of got the impression that that was not supposed to happen!). Lots of booing and hissing and getting soakede by a water blaster! GS went bowling with DH and DH managed to win 2:1. This afternoon we played games and made a father christmas.
> Now they are all fast asleep in bed and I am having a coffee.
> Hope everyone has had a good day.
> 
> DS sent me the attached photo from France saying they are all ready for Christmas


He is soooooo cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I finished the brides gloves yay and I even tinkled the first one back and fixed the picot will take pics and post soon Friday is going to be busy 

Love you all and can't wait to breathe easy and chat

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purple - what a cute picture.... Sounds like you are in full swing with activities .....

Saxy.... I so agree on the cost of posting these days... I do still buy on the internet but usually wait to order until I qualify for free shipping...

Binky/Linky -- It sounds like the wedding is going to be lovely and you two have done so much to lend a hand.... hope you get a little relaxing time after Christmas.... with nothing to do but rest up.... Sure hope you are both feeling better

Xiang -- Munchkin knows which side her bread is buttered on..... I remember when Rachel would squeal with delight when I flew in to visit and just hated for me to go.... so much so that DD wanted me to sneak away... but I never did... I would tell her I had to go home to talk to the cat,,,, because she was giving Grandpa a hard time and biting him on the nose..... She found that a good enough reason.... since she loved animals and her grandfather is such a silly guy. It sure makes a grandma feel special and very loved....

Great service on the yarn.... WOW...

GS -Sounds like your weather is frightful... I'd be staying in too... if at all possible. It would be so nice if *we* would do the wrapping tomorrow.... but pretty sure *he* will have other plans!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just to add to the excitement, Mom managed to lock herself out of the house this morning. She went to get the mail and the wind blew the door shut. I was still home, thank goodness, but it was odd that she was in a jacket, leather glives and had the cell phone in her pocket to call me... since she very rarely can figure out how to work it..... 
Later this evening, she laid the phone down and could not find it again.... it looked too much like her black eyeglass case..... 

I spent the day at a friends and then came home and collapsed in chair... I have so much more wrapping to do and a little shopping as well, but just was too tired to face it this evening. Our weather is turning very cold and will be a hard freexe tonight (29F) I am almost certain mom will call and not want to go get her hair done,,, but she must... We just vcan't be cancelling apppointments at the last minute. If she does, I'm just going to go in her place --- but she didn't go last week and really needs it done for the holidays.... If I were better organized, I could do a little shopping while I waited for her...... I sure would like to sllep late and stay in my jammies all day. 

The cleaning lady made us a lovely rum cake with cherries and almonds. Can't wait to try it.... 

Time to call it a day and hit the hay.... Hope you all are enjoying all your outings and celebrations... preparations or relaxations.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Such a gorgeous picture Purple.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Binky, well done on completing the gloves. It's now Friday, hope the big day goes well. Hae a lovely time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jynx, I hope you have a good dy with your Mom and that she does get her hair done. I hope she is okay after her little adventure of being locked out.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Mm and I are going to be sorting the room out so that we can put the tree up tomorrow. And then this evening I hope DH is going to help me do the wrapping. Sorry ladies my DH is much better at wrapping than me and takes charge of it each year: I buy, he wraps; It feels like a good deal to me.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well ladies, it has been lovely knowing you and we have had some great chats ........ BUT ...... *APPARENTLY* the world is going to end in a couple of hours (don't know which time zone they are working on, though  :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll: :XD: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a very wet Surrey. There's been floods around here again, but we are ok. Had a lovely time at the panto this morning, it was good fun and there were some very funny bits, especially when Peter Pan was fighting Captain Hook and every time he took a swipe at Captain Hook his harness swung him upside down (I sort of got the impression that that was not supposed to happen!). Lots of booing and hissing and getting soakede by a water blaster! GS went bowling with DH and DH managed to win 2:1. This afternoon we played games and made a father christmas.
> Now they are all fast asleep in bed and I am having a coffee.
> Hope everyone has had a good day.
> 
> DS sent me the attached photo from France saying they are all ready for Christmas


He's growing so quickly, I bet you are dying to see him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, It's a terrible day again here weatherwise on the NE Coast UK. Once again I may not go out anywhere. I've a prezzie to deliver that really should go today. I couldn't get to sleep until 3 ish last night then I went dead to the world.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have got the most cleverest man in the world...He has mended my lap top.,... Grandma susan is home again!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have got the most cleverest man in the world...He has mended my lap top.,... Grandma susan is home again!!!


Yay!!! Well done to your DH


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I went out to get electricity and came back with a hair cut. After seeing Jynx's post on her Mom having a hair appointment I went and asked if there was any possibility of a cut today or tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, just thought I would show the shoes I made (with no pattern) in 2 hours today. I am not really happy with them, but Miss Whirlwind will love them :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a very wet Surrey. There's been floods around here again, but we are ok. Had a lovely time at the panto this morning, it was good fun and there were some very funny bits, especially when Peter Pan was fighting Captain Hook and every time he took a swipe at Captain Hook his harness swung him upside down (I sort of got the impression that that was not supposed to happen!). Lots of booing and hissing and getting soakede by a water blaster! GS went bowling with DH and DH managed to win 2:1. This afternoon we played games and made a father christmas.
> Now they are all fast asleep in bed and I am having a coffee.
> Hope everyone has had a good day.
> 
> DS sent me the attached photo from France saying they are all ready for Christmas


such a cutie-pie! Doesn't it make your fingers twitch.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have got the most cleverest man in the world...He has mended my lap top.,... Grandma susan is home again!!!


welcome home. Put your feet up and relax.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies, I see we have moved again. It rained and stormed here last night according to DH. He said our Daisy kept running up and down the hallway, and did I hear her or the storm. Nope slept right through it all. Was really tired.

Purple your little Lyam is so adorable in his Santa hat. He is ready to party.

GS stay in and stay warm. Glad you and DH got all the pressies wrapped and he was able to fix your puter. Good man. We need our Susan fix every day.

Xiang you did a good job on your shoes in such a short time. Who will be the lucky recipient of them???

Saxy you are right, the world would be a gentler place if we knitters and crocheters ran it.

Lifeline how could you go out to get electricity???Post a pic of new haircut, would love to see it.

Jynx sorry your Mom got locked out of her house and am glad that she was okay. You sound worn out dear. Hope you get the rest of your shopping done and get pressies wrapped so you can relax a little bit.

Sharon is okay if we don't send Christmas cards. We all know we love and appreciate one another. Merry Christmas to your and yours and may you have a wonderful New Year ahead.

Binky and Linky you ladies must be so tired by now. Know all the work you have put into the wedding will make it so special for your nephew and his soon to be wife. Take pics and post if okay so we can see the gloves and the bride and groom.

The painter did not show up yesterday. He finally answered our voicemail to him and stated he was working at his other job and would be here today. Hope so. No outside lights up as we thought he would be painting yesterday. Oh well, next year. Well off for now. Everyone take a big deep breathe and try to have a relaxing day/evening. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought I would show the shoes I made (with no pattern) in 2 hours today. I am not really happy with them, but Miss Whirlwind will love them :lol: :lol:


They look fine to me bonny lass.. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. We went out and had lunch near whitby at a garden centre. Friday is homemade fidh and chip day...They were beautiful, then we came home after some grocery shopping and I spoke to DS. He is finished with his job today and starts his new one after the holidays.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

/i;ve got a choice of either knitting or ironing!!!!!!!see you later


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

[quote purlone]Xiang you did a good job on your shoes in such a short time. Who will be the lucky recipient of them???[/quote]

Hi Purly, the shoes are for my GD4. I have a Christmas coloured shoes for little Munchkin (GD4's little sister), which I am hoping will be ready by Tuesday :XD:

Going to watch some tv now, to settle a little to hopefully get some sleep :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sending my love and special wishes to you on this the winter solstice. May you have peace, health and happiness for the future.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afernoon from Surrey, the sky is getting dark but the light will be returning from tomorrow.
GKs have been taken home and all is quiet here.
LM and I went swimming this morning while GS (who has a man cold) stayed home and beat Grandad at scrabble.
We then took them home and went to the supermarket, all I have to do now is pick up the turkey on Sunday for SIL to cook.
How is everyone today. I see we are off on another thread today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> /i;ve got a choice of either knitting or ironing!!!!!!!see you later


No contest!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. We went out and had lunch near whitby at a garden centre. Friday is homemade fidh and chip day...They were beautiful, then we came home after some grocery shopping and I spoke to DS. He is finished with his job today and starts his new one after the holidays.


That sounds nice, we are having a chinese take away this evening. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Such a gorgeous picture Purple.


Thank you Rebecca. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have got the most cleverest man in the world...He has mended my lap top.,... Grandma susan is home again!!!


See he does have his uses. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My little DH has gone looking for my prezzy....Lord knows what I'm getting. It has been known to receive a tyre remover from the rim...I wasn't too chuffed about that. I've started yet another project and am enjoying the peace..(I say peace yet he's so quiet) hahaha..Have spoken to GS2 and he is pleased to have finished school. I've just got round the sleeves and neck to do on little tresures bolero and I've started DIL's short cardigan..I'm also stating another order to take away with me, where I won't get much concentration for a few days. I love it ahhahaah


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Susan, How are you. Just had a chinese take away and about to have some butterscotch ice cream. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening ladies! We're having some 'quiet time' here while DIL get Charlotte of to sleep! DS & DIL went ice skating at a pop-up skating rink at a local garden centre while grandma and baby watched from the side. I was astonished to find that my son can really skate, who knew?! They had a great time! Then this afternoon, I made 3 dozen mince pies and am now knitting the clothes for the itty bitty baby in the cradle bag, it's all go!! Hope you are all well, I am really missing having a chat but will catch up soon! Love you lots!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening ladies! We're having some 'quiet time' here while DIL get Charlotte of to sleep! DS & DIL went ice skating at a pop-up skating rink at a local garden centre while grandma and baby watched from the side. I was astonished to find that my son can really skate, who knew?! They had a great time! Then this afternoon, I made 3 dozen mince pies and am now knitting the clothes for the itty bitty baby in the cradle bag, it's all go!! Hope you are all well, I am really missing having a chat but will catch up soon! Love you lots!! xxxxxx


I used to love ice skating. Lovely photo. Im knitting itty bitty baby clothes tooooooooooo!!!! Miss you. Have a nice bit of peace and quiet. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Purple and londy

londy, you'll have plenty time to come on after the holidays, we all want you to spend as much time as you can with kiwi princess.

Purple, how are you feeling tonight?

DH has come back from prezzie buying, he brought 2 light bulbs, not at all exciting...

It's in the car. I'm hoping for a puppy, and he shouldn't leave it in the car for 3 days hahahaa/....I've more chance of hell freezing over.!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Purple and londy
> 
> londy, you'll have plenty time to come on after the holidays, we all want you to spend as much time as you can with kiwi princess.
> 
> ...


Im fine. I think I will sleep well tonight. No sneaking out to the car for a peek. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the latest photo, hot of the press from France. Lyam accompanied his mum to her works Christmas party, so had to put on his best bib and tucker.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

he's gorgeous Purple. He looks so happy and a big boy all dressed up smartly. How old is he now? He's not been a baby either has he?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Ladies. 

Susan how exciting is that that your present is in the car.

Purple the baby is gorgeous in his best bib and tucker.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> he's gorgeous Purple. He looks so happy and a big boy all dressed up smartly. How old is he now? He's not been a baby either has he?


He's all of 11 weeks old!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm tryoing not to get excited over my prezzie.......past experiances hahahaha.....Bless him. He should be !


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly in reply to your query regards getting the electricity. We have a meater with a key. We go out to the shop and buy the electricity and it is put onto the key. It's a real pain and costs more than if you got it the usual way. It's down to our landlord who I think has been stung by bad tenants leaving him with a massive bill.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

11 weeks old? He's smiling away. I see he still favours his black hair.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm tryoing not to get excited over my prezzie.......past experiances hahahaha.....Bless him. He should be !


Well... I think that is probably an experience we have ll had in the past...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to watch my tv and have a sandwich...I'll probably go and see boys tomorrow. see you in the morning. have a great night....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Mm and I got theroom ready for the tree today. Now it just needs DH to fish it and all the trimmings out of the loft.

I got a lot of sorting and clearing done in the process of getting ready...where does all the gubbins come from?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> 11 weeks old? He's smiling away. I see he still favours his black hair.


Mine was black when I was born and it all fell out at 6 months and then the ginger appeared. Come to think of it I have a photo of me at about that age and it looks very similiar. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off to watch my tv and have a sandwich...I'll probably go and see boys tomorrow. see you in the morning. have a great night....


Enjoy your sandwich and programs. And incase I don't catch you in the morning have fun with the boys. Are you with them on Christmas day? Probably a silly question!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Mm and I got theroom ready for the tree today. Now it just needs DH to fish it and all the trimmings out of the loft.
> 
> I got a lot of sorting and clearing done in the process of getting ready...where does all the gubbins come from?


Evening Rebecca, from the gubbins fairy?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > 11 weeks old? He's smiling away. I see he still favours his black hair.
> ...


That would be interesting to see and compare.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Mm and I got theroom ready for the tree today. Now it just needs DH to fish it and all the trimmings out of the loft.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off to watch my tv and have a sandwich...I'll probably go and see boys tomorrow. see you in the morning. have a great night....


Night Susan, have a good evening and love to DH, the boys, DS and DIL xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


She is in league with the button fairy, the dust fairy and the dirty washing fairy. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Ahhh; now I know who gets up to all the mischief when my back is turned.

Interestin you say that about the laundry, it's amazing how I empty the laundry baskets and almost imediatly stuff is there filling them again. I think they lift all the stuff from the floordrobe when they 'feel' the baskets are empty.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

One thing about the laundry fairy, often money is found in the drum after a wash load. I'm certain it's for the laundry fairy, but as I feel I do most of the work for her I keep it. Shame it's not normally more than 5p, often it's only a penny :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


You do know there is a fairy for absolutely everything and some to spare - they are the ones that really make trouble.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

When do you start the BSJ work shop? There is one starting on the 3rd Jan for circular needles or magic loop. I'm going to follow that as they are going to teach how to do socks using magic loop. I hae two lots of sock wool waiting to become socks for DH. I really find 4/5 dpns tricky so this will be the answer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Talking of fairies, here's a couple of elves and Santa that LM and I made yesterday


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Talking of fairies, here's a couple of elves and Santa that LM and I made yesterday


What fun...really great work. Are they residing at your's for Christmas day?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> When do you start the BSJ work shop? There is one starting on the 3rd Jan for circular needles or magic loop. I'm going to follow that as they are going to teach how to do socks using magic loop. I hae two lots of sock wool waiting to become socks for DH. I really find 4/5 dpns tricky so this will be the answer.


We start in Feb - I think?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going now. Have a nice evening. Chat soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of fairies, here's a couple of elves and Santa that LM and I made yesterday
> ...


No they went back home with LM. Might have to make a few more. Its great what you can do with a bit of felt and some pipe cleaners and cushion filling. LM has taken hand fulls of cushion filling and spread it out all over our Christmas tree so now it has snow on!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > When do you start the BSJ work shop? There is one starting on the 3rd Jan for circular needles or magic loop. I'm going to follow that as they are going to teach how to do socks using magic loop. I hae two lots of sock wool waiting to become socks for DH. I really find 4/5 dpns tricky so this will be the answer.
> ...


 :thumbup: 
You must have written that as I was saying good bye.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm going now. Have a nice evening. Chat soon. xxx


Bye, have a good evening and love to MM. Ive not tried magicloop. Might join you on the kal.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Talking of fairies, here's a couple of elves and Santa that LM and I made yesterday


Gorgeous!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, Kiwi Princess has been a monkey tonight, just did not want to go to bed! She was veryy happy rolling around the floor and kicking her chubby little legs but even when mum took her up 10 minutes ago at 10 pm, she still didn't look very sleepy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

What a little sweetie and a happy little soul like KP by the looks of him!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, Kiwi Princess has been a monkey tonight, just did not want to go to bed! She was veryy happy rolling around the floor and kicking her chubby little legs but even when mum took her up 10 minutes ago at 10 pm, she still didn't look very sleepy!!


She knows there's some excitement building and she doesn't want to miss a minute of it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of fairies, here's a couple of elves and Santa that LM and I made yesterday
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed and a lie in tomorrow. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening,
What a day, the painters finally came and will hopefully finish up tomorrow. 

GS hope DH really surprises you with your heart's desire for Christmas.

Purple cute fairies you and LM made. What a sweet picture of Lyam, he is just precious

Londy lovely pic of DS and DIL. I think our kids do surprise us at times. Kiwi Princess doesn't want to miss a moment of being with her darling grandparents. She feels she'll sleep on the trip home.Have fun dear.

Lifeline thanks for explaining electric thingy to me. I learn all the time. Hope your tree goes together without any problems. I love the Christmas tree when it is up and done, just hate the doing of it.

Going to watch a movie DH bought. Chat in the am. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sending my love and special wishes to you on this the winter solstice. May you have peace, health and happiness for the future.


It was the Summer Solstice here :lol: and the weather is agreeing with it, too :roll:

I have been very busy sewing today - making oven mitts, this time - but I think I may need to put gussets in each of them, as they might be a bit difficult for the kids to get their hands into them - but that is a job for tomorrow. I am now taking a break & cooling down, ready to do some more crocheting, so I can try & finish some of the little shoes I want to make. One pair is almost finished.

I have already begun planning what I will be making the kids, for any gift occasions next year. This way I might get everything done :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. We went out and had lunch near whitby at a garden centre. Friday is homemade fidh and chip day...They were beautiful, then we came home after some grocery shopping and I spoke to DS. He is finished with his job today and starts his new one after the holidays.
> ...


Those Chinese are going to put a ban on you soon, if you insist on taking them away all the time :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening ladies! We're having some 'quiet time' here while DIL get Charlotte of to sleep! DS & DIL went ice skating at a pop-up skating rink at a local garden centre while grandma and baby watched from the side. I was astonished to find that my son can really skate, who knew?! They had a great time! Then this afternoon, I made 3 dozen mince pies and am now knitting the clothes for the itty bitty baby in the cradle bag, it's all go!! Hope you are all well, I am really missing having a chat but will catch up soon! Love you lots!! xxxxxx


H looks like a "typical" English man ........ hahahahahaha ......... Quite a few English men look very much like that, in this part of the world :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Purple and londy
> 
> londy, you'll have plenty time to come on after the holidays, we all want you to spend as much time as you can with kiwi princess.
> 
> ...


Maybe he has a puppy heater in the car ..... he should check the car for messes, it won't be good if that stays in there for too long :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here's the latest photo, hot of the press from France. Lyam accompanied his mum to her works Christmas party, so had to put on his best bib and tucker.


I bet he had all the ladies wrapped around his tiny fingers - he is a beautiful little boy ....... I want one now (a grandy anyway) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


And the clothes folding faery :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Talking of fairies, here's a couple of elves and Santa that LM and I made yesterday


They are brilliant, tell LM "Well done" .... From her Australian Aunty :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Purly .... Really hope the painters do finish in the time allocated, then you will have time to do whatever else you need to do. I am about to go & do some more work on the oven gloves - I still might need to make different ones, these ones look too narrow, but they might work :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and mild Surrey. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of fairies, here's a couple of elves and Santa that LM and I made yesterday
> ...


I will, thank you Auntie Xiang. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Xiang, Enjoy your mid summer. How are you this evening?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a wet and mild Surrey. How is everyone today?


Hello Purple, I am feeling a bit tired, but good - have been sewing for most of the day. How are you going - are you going to be busy today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Xiang, Enjoy your mid summer. How are you this evening?


I am finding it hard to believe it is actually mid summer - it has been so hot lately, it feels like summer is just beginning. It's all good though, cos I think I am actually losing weight - not weighing myself, but my clothes are getting looser :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Evening Judi Morning Purple.

I've only just stired and had breakfast, so looks like a lazy day for me. But everyone is on holiday now for the next week, so looking forward to spending time with all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a wet and mild Surrey. How is everyone today?
> ...


I too have some sewing to do - making the gks cushions. Also a bit of shopping - ice the cake - make stuffed dates - make apricot and brandy truffles - do some washing - make up beds after kids stayed - but most importantly watch the finals of Strictly come dancing while knitting. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Evening Judi Morning Purple.
> 
> I've only just stired and had breakfast, so looks like a lazy day for me. But everyone is on holiday now for the next week, so looking forward to spending time with all.


Hello Lifeline - you are allowed to sleep in, now that you are on holidays xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Evening Judi Morning Purple.
> 
> I've only just stired and had breakfast, so looks like a lazy day for me. But everyone is on holiday now for the next week, so looking forward to spending time with all.


Mo0rning Rebecca, Im still have breakfast and geting marmalade all over the computer!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Judi Morning Purple.
> ...


I hope the puter is enjoying breakfast, as much as you are .... hehe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to the shops before it gets too busy. Have a good day/evening everyone. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im off to the shops before it gets too busy. Have a good day/evening everyone. Catch you later. xxx


Have fun shopping, I am going to do some more sewing in a minute, before I start the knitting for the evening - it's all go, now xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going off to watch my tv and have a sandwich...I'll probably go and see boys tomorrow. see you in the morning. have a great night....
> ...


I'm with them from Christmas Eve until boxing day or sometimes the day after, We shall see. DS is 40 on Christmas Eve.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I missed everyone. The computer closed down to do an update.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Is DS having a big do for his 40th?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goodmorning everyone. It was my usual 10.30ish when I rose. the phone has just rang and dh is talking to his friend and there seems to be some bad news!!!! It's not Christmas without bad news is it? I shall keep you informed.The news is that his friends father in law has a tumour. It's inoperable!. Its sad.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goodmorning everyone. It was my usual 10.30ish when I rose. the phone has just rang and dh is talking to his friend and there seems to be some bad news!!!! It's not Christmas without bad news is it? I shall keep you informed.The news is that his friends father in law has a tumour. It's inoperable!. Its sad.


 :-( :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are not going to boy's today, They are going to their other grandma's for lunch I think. I hope they have a lovely time because other G and G are at their son's Christmas day this year. they have to take turns. It must be awful tring to keep the peace all the time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Rebecca!! how are you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

*************** IMPORTANT ************************

It's Saxy's birthday on Christmas Eve.....I'm sure she won't want us all to know!!!!!...Well, when do we ever taker any notice eh?...Christmas Eve is Saxy's birthday

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dh's friend has landed so I may go upstairs. I have just had my ears bent about his love life...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies, is a chilly but sunny day here in Florida. Got down into the 40's last night and surrounding area was in the 30's. This is cold for us this time of year. Have the furnace running at the moment. You ladies are all so busy.

Xiang sure hope your fingers hold out till Christmas gets here. Your DGKs will have so many lovely gifts from their grandma. The little girls will love the oven mitts, made just for them.

Purple my eyes were twirilling with all the things you have to accomplish today. Take an energy drink of hot cocoa before you start.

Lifeline hope you enjoyed your rest in. Did you get your tree decorated last night???Enjoy your time off. I to am going to join the group learning the magic loop. I tried it once on my own and made a fine mess of it. Perhaps if I work on it with a group I can learn to do it. Would love to make two socks at a time. I even had already bought the very long circ needle etc and just could not make this work. Know if you and Purple join in, I will have buddies if I fall into despair over it.

GS It is hard sometimes to keep the peace when your children are so spread out and you want to make everyone happy, but taking turns is the only way it can be done unless everyone lives in the same town.We used to have everyone to our house until oldest daughter decided she wanted to start own traditions with her children and we were not part of her traditions.Still try with the other DD and DS to stay in contact on Christmas. Looking forward to next Christmas when DD#2 and her family will be here with us, and hopefully DS#1.

Saxy and your DS have a birthday on the same day. They will both be 29 how wonderful.Hope they both enjoy their celebrations.

Going to the grocery store this morning, then settling down to knit and enjoy the rest of the day.Love to all.Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I meant GS 
's son and Saxy. I should never try to type before morning cappuccino. hahahah


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh heck I give up, botched that too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hahaha hello purley. I'm just wondering what to have for lunch. It will be something quick. I'm sort of at a loose end today, trying to dodge the ironing and any other job come to that. sometimes it's so hard to dodge, I wonder it wouldn't be easier to just do the job.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a damp.mild and grey Surrey. Have been shopping, done the washing, destoned the dates and skinned the almonds. Just having a sit down for a while and then DH and I are going to make the Christmas crackers.
How is everyone this afternoon? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon Susan, how are you today? xx Im just doing a bit more on my aran jacket.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi prurple. I'm not knitting hahahaha...I'm playing on this lap top and just wasting time. I like a good program to knit with. You sound like you've never stopped.I will be away for a few days so we don't usually bother until after Christmas....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad your laptop is better. I really want to finish this aran as its been a WIP for far to long. I have done the sleeves up to the armhole, one front up to the armhole and now I am nearly up to the armhole on the back. Going to have to knit fast as I still dont know if I have enough wool. :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Glad your laptop is better. I really want to finish this aran as its been a WIP for far to long. I have done the sleeves up to the armhole, one front up to the armhole and now I am nearly up to the armhole on the back. Going to have to knit fast as I still dont know if I have enough wool. :roll:


Hello Purple, I have just stopped in to say "Good Night" it is 2:00am, and I am actually tired, so am going to be in bed before 3:00am hehehe

You had better knit really fast, just to make sure you finish the Aran before you reach the end of the yarn :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your laptop is better. I really want to finish this aran as its been a WIP for far to long. I have done the sleeves up to the armhole, one front up to the armhole and now I am nearly up to the armhole on the back. Going to have to knit fast as I still dont know if I have enough wool. :roll:
> ...


Night night Xiang, sleep well. Knitting as fast as I can. I can always add a bit of purple to make the aran go a bit further!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to sort out my knitting wool and decide what to have for dinner. 
Its the finals of Strictly tonight. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here's the latest photo, hot of the press from France. Lyam accompanied his mum to her works Christmas party, so had to put on his best bib and tucker.


what a smartypants. French baby clothes have always had the edge on ours.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


and I'll be 71. Tell him happy birthday from another Christmas Eve baby. He wasn't born at quarter to midnight was he? I was, and that's when werewolves are traditionally born. Watch out for a full moon!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goodmorning everyone. It was my usual 10.30ish when I rose. the phone has just rang and dh is talking to his friend and there seems to be some bad news!!!! It's not Christmas without bad news is it? I shall keep you informed.The news is that his friends father in law has a tumour. It's inoperable!. Its sad.


I had bad news today as well. MY next-door but one neighbour has gone into hospital and won't be coming back - she's having to go into a Nursing Home. She is 90+, but so with it it seems extra sad.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> *************** IMPORTANT ************************
> 
> It's Saxy's birthday on Christmas Eve.....I'm sure she won't want us all to know!!!!!...Well, when do we ever taker any notice eh?...Christmas Eve is Saxy's birthday
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm off to London that day to my brother's for Christmas. And they'll take me out to dinner.I love christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your laptop is better. I really want to finish this aran as its been a WIP for far to long. I have done the sleeves up to the armhole, one front up to the armhole and now I am nearly up to the armhole on the back. Going to have to knit fast as I still dont know if I have enough wool. :roll:
> ...


Hope you manage to get a good sleep.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to sort out my knitting wool and decide what to have for dinner.
> Its the finals of Strictly tonight. Catch you later. xxx


Enjoy Strictly.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I am respectfully requesting a photo after the change, please :-D :-D (c;O


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello again, it is now 5:30am, and I have slept the sleep of the innocent - had my music going, that is the only way I get to sleep (for now), but that will probably change again soon.

Everyone is off doing their bits & pieces, so I will put on a show & do some more shoe work. Might catch some-one later on xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Anybody home? Charlotte has just gone up to bed and once she is settled, we will be babysitting while mum and dad head out to the pub! As you can see, she made a visit to Father Christmas today, doesn't she look cute?! I spent some time with my other gks today, we went to a big garden centre near here to buy 2 new decorations for their tree as they buy one each every year. I saw a beautiful silver sandal decoration, which I bought in memory of my mum who always loved a bit of bling! We had afternoon tea and a look at the books and toys before we left! They are sooooo excited, as much about seeing the baby again as FC visiting!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Back from the grocery store, what a mad house. Gentleman in wine isle accidently hit a wine bottle of Merlot and it smashed to smithereens behind me. I have black slacks on so the wine spots are not showing but was almost cut by flying glass. Enough excitement for one day. Painters not showing up, but a drive by past his house shows him working on his car and must have installed a new toilet as the old one is now decorating front of his yard for the holidays.No phone call etc. Never will hire him again. Most of house painted but have awnings, lanai driveway and sidewalk to be done yet. No money till job completed to our satisfaction. 

GS I think just doing the job is easier than trying to get around it. It worries me when some job is hanging over my head.

Purple you absolutely need a sit down and a cuppa after all you have done today. What type of crackers are you and hubby making later???

Saxy didn't know that about werewolfs. Know you escaped that lot as I thought it was the stroke of midnight that that happened.You were early enough not to get caught. have a great time on your birthday dear heart. Many good wishes sent your way.

Xiang hope you have a good sleep dear.

Lifeline how is your day of rest going???

Am now going to knit for awhile and then perhaps take a wee nap. Later ladies.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm here


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy what an adorable picture of Kiwi and Santa. She is such a lovey little girl. Can't get over all her smiles. Would love to hold and cuddle her. I love babies!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Susan are you still at loose ends????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry I missed you Susan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been doing jigsaw puzzles on line....I'm going off to upstairs in a minute to watch tv....Londy she looks gorgeous as always......purley I'm glad you weren't cut love.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I won't be at a loose end tomorrow. We have to take boys home and get some prezzies for me to wrap from DS. We are going to stay on christmas eve and sleep for 3 nights...Or so it seems, they seem to have everything worked out. Then we are out for a meal for Sons birthday on Friday...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy love the picture of KP with Santa.

Susan, hope you have managed to not do a lot.

Judi, here's hoping you get a good sleep.

Purly, I am sorry to hear the painters are proing tricky to keep on track. Good idea to not pay until you are completly satisfied.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well so much for my lazy day. The tree is up and looking pretty. DH has tacked the extra lights to the ceiling so that looks pretty too. 

We went to do a grocery shop this afternoon. One road was closed due to an accident. Fortunatly for us it was only closed in one direction- not ours, BUT it caused such a tail-back on the other side we had to go a different direction as we couldn't get around a round-a-bout. So we came across amothe r closed road, wich we wouldn't have done if we hadn't gone that way (are you still with me :XD: ) Our route was diverted and of course every one is dierted this way so causing big jams. We would have given up if we hadn't wanted to eat this evening. 

Groceries baught now. Dinner cooked. Everyone happy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy what an adorable picture of Kiwi and Santa. She is such a lovey little girl. Can't get over all her smiles. Would love to hold and cuddle her. I love babies!!!!


Purly we ALL love babies; that's why we get on so well. Knitting and babies go together.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy what an adorable picture of Kiwi and Santa. She is such a lovey little girl. Can't get over all her smiles. Would love to hold and cuddle her. I love babies!!!!
> ...


I think I agree with you there Saxy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I haven't knitted tiny baby things for a while as the ne gds have another Gran who does nothing much else but knit for them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going now bonny lasses.....I'm off to watch tv (for a change)........


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Saxy, I might take you up on the offer to copy the pattern for the leg warmers. Are you able to scan and email?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going now bonny lasses.....I'm off to watch tv (for a change)........


Enjoy your TV. Have you got anything inparticular lined up?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a dark and wet sURREY. Watched the first half of the Strictly final. Second hand starts in half an hour.

Londy lovely picture of Charlotte and Santa Claus. 
Pearlie sorry your painter hasn't finished. The crackers are for the family for lunch on Tuesday, not sure how they will turn out yet!
Rebecca know what you mean about traffic, if DH was to try and come and pcik me up from the shops this morning he'd have only made it to the end of our road. Luckily we are within easy walking distance of the shops.
Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a dark and wet sURREY. Watched the first half of the Strictly final. Second hand starts in half an hour.
> 
> Londy lovely picture of Charlotte and Santa Claus.
> Pearlie sorry your painter hasn't finished. The crackers are for the family for lunch on Tuesday, not sure how they will turn out yet!
> ...


Hello Purple. I'm only here intermitently. Have another tab open doing puzzles


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from a dark and wet sURREY. Watched the first half of the Strictly final. Second hand starts in half an hour.
> ...


Sounds good. I'm off in a minute to watch the strictly finals and knitting furiously as I am running out of wool!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Mmmm, not sure what happened there but I have just managed to undo the puzzle that I've been working on for what seams like hours :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


keep knitting fast- you WILL do it. :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Mmmm, not sure what happened there but I have just managed to undo the puzzle that I've been working on for what seams like hours :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh I am SO sorry - teehee xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gotta go Strictly is on nowl I'll pop back later. Love and hugs and I really am sorry you lost your puzzle :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That's ok. Enjoy strictly.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well ladies the wedding is done and we are all exhausted ! 

I hate that we havent been on here so much , i miss you all .
It is only going to get more hectic from here for Christmas ... so i may not be back on till after Christmas 
But i want you all to know i love you all and i wish you a very very Merry Christmas !! 
Lots of Love and Hugs !!

I am so tired i am going straight to sleep right now ..  
((HUGS))


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Everything went well at the wedding and we will post pics as soon as we can !!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well ladies the wedding is done and we are all exhausted !
> 
> I hate that we havent been on here so much , i miss you all .
> It is only going to get more hectic from here for Christmas ... so i may not be back on till after Christmas
> ...


Hi Angela,\glad thre wedding went well, looking forward to see ing the photosm but you go and have a good restl I'm off to bed too. Lots of love and hugs to everyone. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished the brides gloves yay and I even tinkled the first one back and fixed the picot will take pics and post soon Friday is going to be busy
> 
> Love you all and can't wait to breathe easy and chat
> 
> ...


I just reread this and that should have said tinked back (stupid iPad changing what I say) :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. 1t's nearly 6am and I'm wide awake. I think it's because Santa is coming. It's blowing a gale outside again. I'm sick of wind this year. And the weather's the same!!!!

Linky don't worry about not getting on, in a couple of weeks we will all be back to normal maybe!

Lifeline I'm sitting doing jigsaw puzzles on line instead of card patience. hahaha

I've just thought, I'll see those boys, everyday until next Saturday, hope they can stand me that long and if they DON't try to kill each other I may stand it too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well ladies here it is I forgot to take pics of the gloves and I don't even know if I took any still shots might have to post one of the short videos I can't believe I did that 

But I was so tired got home from wedding had Chinese food and was in bed by 5:00 was that tired now I am wide awake so am going to work on mil's blanket, Purpe Lyam is a doll that has to be the cutest picture ever!

Londy Charlotte is so full of joy I just want to squeeze her, Nephews newest little sister is about six weeks old and so cute, held her for just a few minutes can't wait for the little ones brother to get her and hand out lots of cuddles!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Gs I'm wide awake too and it is 1:00 am here but I slept for six hours after the wedding


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok maybe I am not as wide awake as I thought guess I will go back to bed


So Happy for nephew and his bride they are such a cute couple!

Chat later love and hugs!

Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I finished the brides gloves yay and I even tinkled the first one back and fixed the picot will take pics and post soon Friday is going to be busy
> ...


Hehe ..... That is your excuse & you are sticking to it ...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. 1t's nearly 6am and I'm wide awake. I think it's because Santa is coming. It's blowing a gale outside again. I'm sick of wind this year. And the weather's the same!!!!
> 
> Linky don't worry about not getting on, in a couple of weeks we will all be back to normal maybe!
> 
> ...


Hello Susan, I am just having my tea - a mango smoothie ........ Mmmmmmmmm

I hope you & the boys do cope with each other for that time, but I don't think you will have a problem ;-) although, there is always the car, if you need a break - you could take a little drive :-D :-D

I have just measured the temperature in my lounge room, with the aircon on, and it was 43C (the sun is on the lounge wall, at the moment - and it was 47C under the verandah, at the same time ..... wwwhhhheeeewwww


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is 2"30 in the morning and I'm too lazy to get up and go to bed!!!!

Seems like several of us are in a puzzle mood... I have done several today in between werapping presents. Never di get to the stire to by the last three but thatwill be easy tomorrow.... and will ahve to buy ornaments for the girls, since I did not dig out the hand made ones and finish them.... I'll be extrea eary for NEXT year!!!! I have also forgon ethe cards, as I did not get to the post office to find out the correct postage. They are an odd size and weight nad can't go for regular letter rate..... Maybe that will get done next year as well......

Purly..... Your painter sounds like the guy that I hired to do mom's patio step..... It took a montho fo sundays and a lot of calls and e-mails..... I offerredhim more work, but he hasn't ever called to do it..... so I guess I'll be looking for someone else afte the first of the year...

I'll be interested to hear what you all think o Magic Loop... I find it to be a bit fiddly and would rather use my DPN's... or a short circular... I've never wanted to do two sox at once... Seems like keeping the yarns staightened out would be a nuisance..... Maybe I'll have to revisit it....

It is supposed to rain and turn cold for Christmaa with some snow possible late Christmas Day..... Just what we need for driving form place to place..... We will be home for the evening but the kids will have to drive home from here..... and Jess will have the highway and bridges to handle...

Maybe we'll end up with a big pajama party......

time to be sensible and go to bed.... I am going to take pictures of the tree etf. and may post them in JULY - when I find the camera cord..... Cannot imagine what I have done with it.......

The babies are jsut adorable... Lyam looks do dapper in his finery and Charlotte is jjst the happioest little girl.... What fun.....

Hope ypu a;; have a marvelous Christmas... lots of relaxation and family merriment......

SAXY..... best wishes for your birthday..... I'll be thinking of you one Christmas Eve.... and Susan's DS too... I thoroughly enjoy having a December birthday... It jsut makes the holiday that much more festive.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Jynx...Dopn't you go worrying about cards etc....Christmas will come and go like normal and then we'll all wonder wehat the fuss was about.

I'm into doing jigsaws on here, but I forget I'm on KP at the same time. I can't multitask thses days...We have very strong winds this morning/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good everyone from a grey and mild Surrey. Dear GS gave Mr P and I a present when he left on Friday ----- his cold!!! Of course Mr P's is so much worse than mine.
How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Jynx...Dopn't you go worrying about cards etc....Christmas will come and go like normal and then we'll all wonder wehat the fuss was about.
> 
> I'm into doing jigsaws on here, but I forget I'm on KP at the same time. I can't multitask thses days...We have very strong winds this morning/


Morning sUSAn, Apart from the strong wind - how are you today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Everything went well at the wedding and we will post pics as soon as we can !!


Hi Angela, So glad thst everything for the wedding went well. Hope you have a good sleep. Love you too xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just measured the temperature in my lounge room, with the aircon on, and it was 43C (the sun is on the lounge wall, at the moment - and it was 47C under the verandah, at the same time ..... wwwhhhheeeewwww[/quote]

That sounds really hot. x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning purple. I've been up since 6 ish....Have to pick boys up from other grandma's today, that's if anyone deigns to tell me what time.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning purple. I've been up since 6 ish....Have to pick boys up from other grandma's today, that's if anyone deigns to tell me what time.....


Why up so early ? Are your joints playing up?

Im picking up the turkey today and then taking it to DDs for SIL to cook on Tuesday. I hope its got the giblets so I can make the gravy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

No I'm fine, I was just awake. Christmas and all that!!!! I could go to bed now hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to have to sort out some knitting to take over the hols.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No I'm fine, I was just awake. Christmas and all that!!!! I could go to bed now hahahaha


Are you getting excited? Today I am going to stuff the dates, ice the cake and add the twiddly bits to the crackers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to have to sort out some knitting to take over the hols.


I still don't think I've got enough aran.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I might take baby clothes with me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, grey and drab here too but dry!! Today the plan is foor us all to go up to Waterloo by train, have a look round the south bank then do the boat trip down to Greenwich where a fish supper is planned! Granddad can't walk too fast so it will be quite leisurely! Have a good one everybody, catch you all soon! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and drab here too but dry!! Today the plan is foor us all to go up to Waterloo by train, have a look round the south bank then do the boat trip down to Greenwich where a fish supper is planned! Granddad can't walk too fast so it will be quite leisurely! Have a good one everybody, catch you all soon! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxx


Morning Londy, Sounds like a lovely day. Enjoy yourself. Wrap up warm, it can get chilly on the river. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a great day Londy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to get the turkey. Have a good day everyone. Catch you later. LOve and hugs/ xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Saxy, I might take you up on the offer to copy the pattern for the leg warmers. Are you able to scan and email?


I'm afraid not. I'll have to post it. Can you pm your address. Tell her I'm sorry she cannot have them for Christmas, but it won't be long!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls, very chilly in Florida today. Is supposed to start warming up later in the day and be in the 80's for Christmas. it seems we are all having different weathers going on. Judi is frying in the heat and Susan and the UK ladies are in gales of wind.

Tried to knit a free pattern washcloth last night. tried three times to make this thing, thought I had forgot how to count or do stitches, no the person who wrote the pattern must have had a snoot full when she wrote it. I gave up and will do another one. DS needs washcloths so I am making him a bunch for when he goes back to S. Korea.

Gs have a lovely time over the holidays with your family. Your GSs love you and will be so happy to spend as much time with you as they can.

Purple our turkeys come with the gizzards in them. My grandma always made gravy out of them too. Not me however.

Jynx don't worry about what is not done, you'll be the only one aware of what isn't finished. I am with you. I am going to try to be more organized with everything, if I can remember, next year. heehee We had one Christmas in Erie where our guests were stranded and stayed overnight and we had one of the best times ever. Of course the big open house Christmas Buffet I was having for 35 folks was cancelled, so we had plenty of food.

Lifeline our traffic here was terrible too. Wouldn't be so bad if some drivers didn't want to be first all the time and extended some courtesy. Most of these drivers do end up first at the red light. hahaha

Binky and Linky, know you girls must be tired. After having illnesses and working to make nephew wedding super special for him and his bride. try to get a little down time and get help with chores. Can't wait to see pictures.

Saxy I'll think of you tomorrow night out on the town in London having the best Birthday dinner. Happy Birthday to you sweet lady.

Londy have a fun excursion today with your family. The boat ride sounds like so much fun. Enjoy your fish dinner out.

Xiang is certainly is very hot where you are at. Hope Santa doesn't pass out from heat stroke making his rounds.

DH and I are talking about moving to Florida on a permanent basis, but will need to find a different community to live in. Our place here is too small for permanent home, want and need more room. We have started to look, but no hurry. May want to go to a different area of Florida. Just investigating at the moment.

Painters are to get here at eleven this morning. Will see if they make it or not today. Hope they come. Awnings are down covering the front and back windows and makes it dark in the living and dining room. Well, I am off to get dressed and am going to make some fudge today. Bye for now. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi purley, I've just nicely got out of the bath...Hair wet and ready to go off tomorrow.We didn't go to see boys, they were having a good time at their cousins. DIL's brother got married 2 years ago to a lady with a boy and a girl. 13 and 15 so they all get on well, and our boys were so happy and pleased that they had cousins as they'd not had them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, very chilly in Florida today. Is supposed to start warming up later in the day and be in the 80's for Christmas. it seems we are all having different weathers going on. Judi is frying in the heat and Susan and the UK ladies are in gales of wind.
> 
> Tried to knit a free pattern washcloth last night. tried three times to make this thing, thought I had forgot how to count or do stitches, no the person who wrote the pattern must have had a snoot full when she wrote it. I gave up and will do another one. DS needs washcloths so I am making him a bunch for when he goes back to S. Korea.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, 
Gizzard and giblets are on the stove to make the gravy as I write. Left turkey at SILS for him to cook on Tuesday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a grey, dry and mild Surrey. Went to get the turkey, think they had to go out inthe field and shoot it as it took so long. But we were given sweets while waiting in the queue. Picked up some other bits snd pieces that I dont really need and then when I got home went to ice the cake and found I didn't have enough icing sugar. So cake will have to wait until tomorrow. However, I had stuffed the dated and made some chocolate and apricot truffles.
Mr P is still in bed cos his cold is soooooooooo much worse than mine!
How is everyone this afternoon? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm nice and clean and smell beautiful,,,,,,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got a problem !!!!!!!!!!! Usually DS and DIL and DH are asking me all the time what I would like for Christmas. They haven't asked me this Christmas. Could it be that they are sik of me saying I would like a puppy????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I offered to buy a dog basket but they said it would be a waste of money...I hope i like what I get hahahahah,,,,I'm getting so childish as I'm getting older. I'm almost ashamed...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I offered to buy a dog basket but they said it would be a waste of money...I hope i like what I get hahahahah,,,,I'm getting so childish as I'm getting older. I'm almost ashamed...


Perhaps they've got a dog basket as well. You will just have to be patiient like all the other children and remember to be good and nice otherwise Santa won't come


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm nice and clean and smell beautiful,,,,,,


Don't you always?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Tht new lenor "spring awakening" has a lovely smell on my clean pj's


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Tht new lenor "spring awakening" has a lovely smell on my clean pj's


How lovely, I can smell it from here. Well I would do if my nose wasn't so blocked.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Is your cold a good well established one lone? Might it be gone by Tuesday?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is your cold a good well established one lone? Might it be gone by Tuesday?


It will be gone before Tuesday if I have anything to do about it. I shall drown it in alcohol! Mr P on the other hand will probably make his last til next June!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahahaha They are always worse aren't they hahahah...My DH has a habit of opening his mouth and licking his lips round and round so as I know he's dry.....I never say anything, I just pretend I've not noticed hahahaha,,,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahahaha They are always worse aren't they hahahah...My DH has a habit of opening his mouth and licking his lips round and round so as I know he's dry.....I never say anything, I just pretend I've not noticed hahahaha,,,


Well at least Mr P has taken himself off to bed and is not underfoot. As I cant ice the cake today I may as well get on with some kniitting.
I'll pop back later. Have a nice lazy afternoon and try not to get too excited. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

There's nothing in this house to excite me!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Managed to get quite a bit done today. How is everyone this evening? xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies, the painters are painting as we speak, almost finished. Need to find a place to park our car as we can't go on our driveway for 6 to 7 days. Not allowed to park on the streets in our community. DH tryint to work a deal with our friend and neighbor.

We bought the wrong sand the painters needed. After DH almost broke a gussett lifting these heavy things, found out the painter wanted two little itty bitty containers of some special sand that they mix in the paint. Had to return in this traffic and got what he wanted. Have been knitting this afternoon. Found lots of old patterns had forgotten about and mixed in was a book on washcloths. So DS will be over whelmed with washcloths. I really need to start his glittens finish seaming a sweater for him and put the fringe on his scarf. Well I have a little time yet. I will have it all done when he comes.

GS am glad you GSs have cousins now to hang out with. I remember my cousin and I used to hang out when we were small, things all changed when she grew up and I was still a teenager. She was 4 years older. Santa knows what you want, perhaps a snuggly little pup will be under the tree for you. Keeping fingers crossed.

Purple I hope your cold improves quickly so you can enjoy the holiday. I do believe all men are always the sickest when they get a cold. they all go to bed and we need to baby them back to health. hahahah Women on the other hand just keep plowing ahead till we drop in our tracks or improve. Too many responsibilities to take care of to slough off our duties or are made to feel guilty by the sickest one.ugh ugh!!!!!!!!horump!!!!!!!!

Hands sore from knitting today, but it is warming up nicely and they are calling for warm holiday. In case I miss anyone in the morning I wish all a Very Merry Christmas, a wonderful Boxing Day(for those who have this day to celebrate) and a Healthy and Prosperous New Year. Taking DH to doctor for his shot in the morning so it will be later when I get on. Love to all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, the painters are painting as we speak, almost finished. Need to find a place to park our car as we can't go on our driveway for 6 to 7 days. Not allowed to park on the streets in our community. DH tryint to work a deal with our friend and neighbor.
> 
> We bought the wrong sand the painters needed. After DH almost broke a gussett lifting these heavy things, found out the painter wanted two little itty bitty containers of some special sand that they mix in the paint. Had to return in this traffic and got what he wanted. Have been knitting this afternoon. Found lots of old patterns had forgotten about and mixed in was a book on washcloths. So DS will be over whelmed with washcloths. I really need to start his glittens finish seaming a sweater for him and put the fringe on his scarf. Well I have a little time yet. I will have it all done when he comes.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, Glad your painters showed. Mr P has spent the day in bed so I will go into the spare room tonight.
Sounds as if you had fun knitting. Im off for an early night and see if I can shake of this cold. I just don't have tiime for it. Have a lovely time at Christmas - we shall raise a glass to all your lovely girls here. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Been busy with the little one today and made the fixings for some cookies that we will make tomorrow have Christmas Eve with mil which I have not finished her blanket yet I don't see it happening!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Saxy hope you have an awesome time and Merry Christmas


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday to GS's son


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all and Happy boxing day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jynx, I just love the magic loop - I find using a small circular doesn't leave me enough room to manoeuvre and the DPN's get too tangled, for me, in the first few rows & I get to stressed while trying to get passed those rows. I use the magic loop for all knitting in the round, and also use the circulars for all my knitting - I can't handle straight needles anymore :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, very chilly in Florida today. Is supposed to start warming up later in the day and be in the 80's for Christmas. it seems we are all having different weathers going on. Judi is frying in the heat and Susan and the UK ladies are in gales of wind.
> 
> Tried to knit a free pattern washcloth last night. tried three times to make this thing, thought I had forgot how to count or do stitches, no the person who wrote the pattern must have had a snoot full when she wrote it. I gave up and will do another one. DS needs washcloths so I am making him a bunch for when he goes back to S. Korea.
> 
> ...


Santa gets his summer suit out for tonight, the big white boomers are champing at the bit and ready to go. When he is finished in the hot Southern Hemisphere, he changes to his winter suit, and the reindeer get ready for their run :-D :-D ...... No fainting from the heat for Santa :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Christmas Eve 

Happy Birthday Saxy  xxx


I hope everyone is well?? I only read back a page, don't have time for anymore.

Sorry you have a cold Purple I've had one too for a few days, I caught it off Sophy who had a nasty virus and was bedridden for 2 days and missed so much fun at school  

Tony now has it so of course it's the end of the world and no-one has ever had a cold like it!!! :roll: 

my head is full of fluff (sinuses) but they better dissapear as I have lots to do today.

thank you to those that sent cards, sorry I only sent a few, as I only had a few addresses.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE 

I wish you all good health for the New Year

xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

thought you might lik some pics of food as I haven't posted any for a while


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

more


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey, mild and very wet Surrey. Pleased to say my cold is much better today, but Mr P is still in bed where he has been for the past 24 hrs.
Im must dash to the shops this morning to get some icing sugar as I thought there was another packet in the cupboard - and there wasn't!! Never mind I need a breath of fresh air and the walik will do me good.
How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SAXY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


AND TO SUSANS DS. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

few more


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> more


Hi Sharon,
Love all the cakes. I've made apricot and brandy truffles.
Sorry you are not good, everyone seems to have colds at the moment. We got ours from gs. Hope Sophy is feeling better. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> few more


lovely family photo. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > more
> ...


I meant to move half an hour ago but fluffly head has other ideas :thumbdown: hope your cold is away soon Sophy is just a bit snuffly too


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

ok have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


You take care. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> ok have a good day everyone xxx


By Sharon, love to you all xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, and happy birthday Saxy and my DS...I bought him a card with 40 on and can I heck find it! I'll phone him at 10ish and sin happy birthday to him. He loves that !!!(not)...I've got to pack today and I wont be back until the 27th unless we all get on each others nerves. thats the plan anyway. I've lots to do and i can tell that DH has his normal helpful head on!!!

happy birthday Saxy...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH's friend is on the way to our house...That means 4 hours of boredom when I have packing etc to do...Baa humbug...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I shall have to remember to take my laptop, so as I can pop in now and again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, and happy birthday Saxy and my DS...I bought him a card with 40 on and can I heck find it! I'll phone him at 10ish and sin happy birthday to him. He loves that !!!(not)...I've got to pack today and I wont be back until the 27th unless we all get on each others nerves. thats the plan anyway. I've lots to do and i can tell that DH has his normal helpful head on!!!
> 
> happy birthday Saxy...


Morning Susan, I'm just off to get my icing sugar and I also need to walk to clear my head. Feels like someones got it in a vice, but al least MY cold is nearly better, unlike u no hoo. I am sure DS appreciated your dulcet tones!!x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I shall have to remember to take my laptop, so as I can pop in now and again.


And you can always do puzzles if you get bored!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I must go, otherwise tomorrow there will be nothing ready.

If I don't chat to you before Susan, have a lovely time with the family and give then all a great big hug from me. Lots of love and hugs to my special friend. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You have fantastic time also...That's to everyone!!!!happy Christmas !!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Ladies. Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Can't stop long, as I have a lot to do before I leave for London. Miserable weather here, like everywhere. My sons took me out to dinner last night as I won't be around tonight! Two meals out in two days.
Youngest son has fixed my computer, but now all my downloads have gone, including my advent calendar, which, as Londy knows, I cannot get back. Oh well, I enjoyed it while I had it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> thought you might lik some pics of food as I haven't posted any for a while


They are beautiful, Sharon - I love seeing all the things that you make.

Have a Merry Christmas & a great New Year.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry I missed you, Saxy, but I hope you have a wonderful meal with your brothers & a wonderful birthday.

Susan, I probably missed you also, so please wish your son a very happy birthday from me

I don't know if I have done this before, but too bad, here I go again.

I am wishing everyone a wonderful, joyous Christmas and a very Happy , safe New Year. For those travelling, please take care & stay safe - especially if you are in an area of ice, or snow, and lastly - enjoy the times with your families xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> more


Yyyyuuuuummmmmyyyyyyy ....... all over again. It has been way too hot here, to do any cooking & way too hot to be working with chocolate /c:{


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > more
> ...


I think I may have to start making goodies again, but not when it is as hot as the sun :roll: , when it is cool, & then freeze them, to use as needed

Love all the cakes, they are gorgeous, & I am getting fat just by looking at them .... hahahaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sorry I missed you, Saxy, but I hope you have a wonderful meal with your brothers & a wonderful birthday.
> 
> Susan, I probably missed you also, so please wish your son a very happy birthday from me
> 
> ...


You haven't missed me yet. Thanks for your good wishes. My tummy is playing up at the moment, so I'm going slow. Need to pack, but wanted to just sit for a while.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You sit as long as you want to bonny lass. I'll sit with you!. My tums working by itself today aswell....I think I've packed everything


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Saxy.

I hope you have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday GSusan's DS.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Now, let's see if I can remember all that I've read.

Judi I'm with you on magic loop. I never did enjoy using DPNs. I'm not sure about doing two at a time socks though. Maybe I will get there.

Purly, so glad the painters have shown up. Will they be finished by Christmas?

Londy, I hope you had a great day in London with the family. Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day.

Sharon, the food looked soooo scrumptious. I liked the stocking decorations.

Susan have a lovely time with the family.

Binky and Linky, I am soooo glad the wedding went well. I am not surprised you are so tired.

Purple, sorry about the cold. I am glad it is getting better already. I hope DH gets better sometime this year.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

DH and I went to the shopping centre this morning to get those last minute bits that we always seam to have to get. We got there at 9.01 and left at 9.52. That included going for a coffee. We were glad we went early- no queues at the check-outs.

Then we went to the supper market for the food. All done and back home by 11.30.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello lifeline..I've got my 'putor packed and some fresh knitting to take. I'm sitting back now ans enjoying the peace. I've felt reduntand on a Christmas time for the last 15 yrs as we always go to the famil's. They say it is their way of thanking the grandparents for all they do for them through the year. They say they couldn't manage without us...I love doing it so it's no big deal, but I TOO believe that the children love their own home at Christams. I used to have everyone at ours years ago, every year.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH and I went to the shopping centre this morning to get those last minute bits that we always seam to have to get. We got there at 9.01 and left at 9.52. That included going for a coffee. We were glad we went early- no queues at the check-outs.
> 
> Then we went to the supper market for the food. All done and back home by 11.30.


Hello lifeline, I love it w when I can get in and out of the shops really fast, when I am shopping - I hate shipping at the best of times, but it's the Pitts when people are binge shipping because there is one public holiday :roll: :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello lifeline..I've got my 'putor packed and some fresh knitting to take. I'm sitting back now ans enjoying the peace. I've felt reduntand on a Christmas time for the last 15 yrs as we always go to the famil's. They say it is their way of thanking the grandparents for all they do for them through the year. They say they couldn't manage without us...I love doing it so it's no big deal, but I TOO believe that the children love their own home at Christams. I used to have everyone at ours years ago, every year.


I love going out for Christmas, I just wish it was at one of the girls homes, but I suppose that will happen one day. Enjoy your stay at your sons house xoxo


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

SAXY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, and have a lovelytime with your son 
SUSAN happy birthday to your son as well. have a fab time with family.
PURPLE hope hubbie gets better soon. and enjoy your day at SIL
to every one else happy xmas and peacefull new yr.
its mad in this house with 3 gdks to mothers janines new boyfriend (hes such a lovely fella) he loves the kids and its nice to see them all happy. gemma is having a kip never slept to well last night she said,
off now to make a cuppa, think we are goin in to town in bout a hour. bye for now see you in 2013 if not before


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Sunny and bright here. Everyone sounds so busy with preparations for their holiday.

Saxy Happy Birthday dear girl! Hope you have a very special day and enjoy yourself immensely. Hope your tummy settles and all is well.

GS tell DS many happy wishes from us for a wonderful Birthday also. Have great time with your family. Will miss you till you get back.

Purple you have been a busy bee. Know everything will be perfect for your holiday. Hope your cold is gone quickly and that Mr. P. is on his feet before 2013 arrives.

Lifeline you were the early bird this morning. Glad all you errands are done and now to just enjoy your time with your family.

Xiang I never knew Sanat had a summer suit he wore. Very interesting!!!!!!!!Enjoy your time with all your DGKs. Know they will be thrilled with all the wonderful items you made for them.

Londy have the bestest holiday ever with you whole family surrounding you. Give that little Kiwi a cuddle and kiss from Auntie Purly.

Sharon your baked items are spectacular. You have been very busy. I have gained a 1,ooo calories just looking at the pictures. Hope everyone is on the mend from the colds plaguing your house.

Binky and Linky hope you both have recovered somewhat from the wedding and have a wonderful time with your loving families.Binky give MIL an IOU and a peak at her blanket. She will understand why not finished yet.

Jynx have a wonderful fun filled time with your family and friends. Hope all is going well and you are feeling good on new medicine.

To all the ladies not here yet, Shand, McPasty,Nitzi, Tammie, Smiley,and Polly, may all the tena girls have a blessed Christmas with loved ones and friends and may you all have a healthy and prosperous New Year. 

On a personal note thank you for being such sweet and lovely ladies. Your friendship has impacted my life in such a wonderful manner and I want to thank each and everyone of you for making a difference. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a quiet Surrey.
Mr P has spent the day in bed again, but he says he is feeling better. I have managed to get everything done, even laid the table for lunch tomorrow
You would laugh if you could see my kitchen table. I have all the dishes out I need to serve things in tomorrow and because my brain is on holiday every thing is labelled so I know what goes where. Also have two lists, one of things to cook and when and the other of things to put out. I seem to be much more orgganized this year - could it be that I don't have Mr P 'helping'.
I am sitting her listening to Carols from Kings (that is Kings College, Cambridge) and enjoying a bit of me time.

May I wish you and yours all the best of Season Greetings and may you have peace, health and happiness in 2013.

With all my love and gratitude for your friendship. xxx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Christmas everyone, thank you to all that have sent good wishes. 
I have had a lot of bother with internet connection & my laptop, so sincere apologies to all. I hope you all have a great time over the festive period.
Will catch up in the New Year.
Love you all. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You would think I would be busy as a one armed paper hanger... and I should be... and yet,... hete I am on the computer..

Saxy..... HAPPY Birthday... Hope your tummy settled to enjoy rhose lovely dinners.... 


Susan... sorry your tummy is still acting up... Happy birthday to son... I;ll bet he is really enjoying being without any work responsibility until after the holidays... have a wonderful visit... I hope all your Christmas wishes come true...

Sharon .... You Make such wonderful things... I am just drooling. I'm lucky that DD has taken over the cookies but i think I will make some candies next year...

Xiang.... I will have to give the Magic Loop another try.... Practie makes perfect....

Purly... About time the painters showed up.... I can certainly understand the desire to stay in FL... It is gentleron the body and would be so nice to not have to have two sets of everything.. Dr.s .. knitting..

PV... Isn't it just like a man to take to bed when there is so much to do.... I love apricot and chocolate and stuffed dats... They were my dad's favorite... and I FORGOT to pick some up this morning... We did the shopping but lost the list111 Wew need some miore puff pastry dough so I cn pick some up then.

Tammie... your hectic house sounds full of good cheer... 

TO ALL..... Merry, Merry Christmas... and I hope the very best for each of you in the New Year... You are all su ch very special friends and I love being part of your group... 

I'm off to find some lost presents, reclaim this hair and dress for dinner.... I'll make the fruit salad tonight efore bed.... Let the games begin!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just about to go and do something important with some stockings...not sure what (large glas s of red wine). Mm is NOT asleep and neither is anyone else. 

Everyone have a lovely day tomorrow with your families. I wish you all a Merry Christmas.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to bed too. Night night and Australia - hope you enjoyed Christmas Day. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> thought you might lik some pics of food as I haven't posted any for a while


Sharon these are awesome!!!! We coulda used your help at the wedding the cake would have been better although Linky and them did a wonderful job of "fixing" it up!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my lovely friends I hope you all enjoy time spent with your families, I know I can't wait!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly I spent from 8am till 4:30 working on Mil's blanket and I finished it YAY!!!! she loved it all the surprises were exactly that DD thought all the puppies had been sold so she was really surprised when she was given him, he is cute will have to post a pic when I can get to it cant decide on a name she wanted to name him nicholas because it is christmas but I think I like Kringle will run that past her tomorrow if not that then I think his name will be Pippin


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning and happy christmas to all my friends that. Make. E so very happy. I,be got an I.pad and it feels strange typiing on it. We have had a very hectic morning so far and I'm worn out. It's going to take some time.Getting used to it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Happy Christmas everyone, thank you to all that have sent good wishes.
> I have had a lot of bother with internet connection & my laptop, so sincere apologies to all. I hope you all have a great time over the festive period.
> Will catch up in the New Year.
> Love you all. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hello Ann, I hope your day is a fantastic one - Merry Christmas & Happy New Year xoxo

I am having problems with my memory ATM (medication induced), so sent an all encompassing greeting to all, a few pages back. I am hoping I can get things done properly next year. Maybe start doing one thing at a time, instead of 60 :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning and happy christmas to all my friends that. Make. E so very happy. I,be got an I.pad and it feels strange typiing on it. We have had a very hectic morning so far and I'm worn out. It's going to take some time.


You won't know how you coped without it, once you get used to it - welcolm to the new technology xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im off to bed too. Night night and Australia - hope you enjoyed Christmas Day. Love and hugs xxx


Christmas Day was wonderful, and we are continuing tomorrow, for Boxing Day xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Smiley wishes everyone a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year.

She also asked me to relay that she is doing well, and has been very busy with her sewing and knitting


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Judi. I'm not too good on this. Gs1 has a lot of patience with me. Santa,s been very good this year. Have you had a wonderful day. Don't go worrying about memories


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone !!! I JUST finished wrapping presents so i am going to go to sleep before i go to Mom and Dads for Christmas 

I hope that everyone of you has had or will have a wonderful time  
I Love you all !!!  

Sorry i cant stay ... i am exhausted !!

((HUGS))


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Smiley wishes everyone a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year.
> 
> She also asked me to relay that she is doing well, and has been very busy with her sewing and knitting


Love you and tell Auntie P i love her too   !!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi links how are you doing.? It's chaotic here hhaha"..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Judi. I'm not too good on this. Gs1 has a lot of patience with me. Santa,s been very good this year. Have you had a wonderful day. Don't go worrying about memories


Hi and Bye  I love you too !! I got your card in the mail yesterday Thank you so much   !!

Love you 
Give DH my love and a hug too  !!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi links how are you doing.? It's chaotic here hhaha"..


Its 5 am here and we havent been to bed ... up do last minute touches and Christmas with the kiddies 

Gotta get some ZZZ's before we go on the parents house 

Talk to you soon when things are calm and back to normal tomorrow LOL 

Hugs and Lots and lots of love !!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I might actually do some knitting later. Ds and dil are putting the meat in.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!
Off to our daughter's now. Love you all.

McPasty xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS I am going to start preparing for next Christmas soon!!
Never been so badly prepared!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all from a sunny and slightly cool Florida. Everyone sounds tired, happy and excited. Hope everyone's day is special and may you eat, drink and be merry. Most importantly enjoy your day with the ones you love.

DH and I will have a very quiet time today. Two children over seas and one back in Pa. Hope to skype with two of them later. Making ham and scalopped potatoes for dinner. House is finished, so will be able to load all the summer furniture back onto the lanai later this morning. Everything is beautiful and fresh looking now.

Lifeline thank you so much for the lovely Christmas card. It arrived yesterday.

Gs you are really a techie now, an I pad. Know you will love it.

Jynx hope you got everything done you wanted to accomplish.

Binky and Linky have the nicest times with your families today.

Purple you sound very organized. I'm sure everything for dinner will go well.

Xiang glad to hear you had a fabulous day with your family.

Wishing all a wonderful day. Love Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas All!!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Port Hope Ontario Canada. We almost cancelled Christmas in our house because everyone was/is sick. I still have a cough that comes up from my toes. But Santa delivered a white christmas even though the weatherman said that there was a less than 10% chance, so we've decided to get up out of our beds and dress and act normal (while coughing) 
That you for all your Christmas wishes. I wish you the best too. Have a wonderful day with your families.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nitz I'm so sad you aren't well. Just you and yours take care and look after youselves. We haven't got snow but its been raining. We have just had a most wonderful lunch ds and dil cooked. They are so kind. Take care. .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just typed a long. Essage to you all a d I pressed the wrong button and lost it. Bother... This I pad doesn't swear... I'm in. Ed having a bit of peace haha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I seem to be spelling badly too... Night. Night.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just finished up the dishes from Christmas dinner. It always amazes me that what takes hours to prepare and cook is finished eating in less than an hour. Am just wooped at the moment. Going to take my shot shortly. Have spoken to DS and his girlfriend in So. Korea and DD and her family in Middle East and my DSIL and DBIL and sweet niece and her family in Maryland. Have watched a Christmas story on tv and all in all had a lovely day with my DH. Hope everyone had a wonderful day also.

Nitzi so sorry your whole family is sick and that you have a nasty cough. Stay in and stsy warm. Loved your picture, but if I am honest glad to be out of cold weather.

GS you will get the hang of the I pad, don't be hard on yourself dear, and we never mind about spelling, so don't worry.

Love to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Nitzi thank you for the gift and we are supposed to get up to 6 inches of snow tomorrow why couldn't it have snowed today bummer I like a white Christmas....Grandma Susan thank you also for the card

got a brand new laptop so I am happy and I get to buy lots of yarn with my gift cards as I got a swift and a yarn ball winder for Christmas was going to order one so I get to buy more now


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!
> Off to our daughter's now. Love you all.
> 
> McPasty xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Same here, I have never had none of my gifts unfinished before, so I was a bit sad about that - made Anne a little concerned for me, but it is all good now. I am finishing one WOO at a time, then will begin the gifts for birthdays & Christmas, for next year - will be ultra ready for everything, this time  :roll: :shock: :roll: :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Merry Christmas from Port Hope Ontario Canada. We almost cancelled Christmas in our house because everyone was/is sick. I still have a cough that comes up from my toes. But Santa delivered a white christmas even though the weatherman said that there was a less than 10% chance, so we've decided to get up out of our beds and dress and act normal (while coughing)
> That you for all your Christmas wishes. I wish you the best too. Have a wonderful day with your families.


So sorry you aren't well, but you did get a white Christmas - i hope you had a good day, despite the illnesses. I hope you get well quickly xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just typed a long. Essage to you all a d I pressed the wrong button and lost it. Bother... This I pad doesn't swear... I'm in. Ed having a bit of peace haha


You will get used to it, then you will love it - I would not be without mine, much lighter than the laptop xoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just chiming to say Merry CHristmas to all.....

Nitzi... So sorry you are under the weather... 

I wish I could fnd my camera cord.... as we have a white Christmas here in Texas as welll!!! It was thundering and and raining all night and this morning... It turned to snow in mid-afternoon... I hate that Jess is driving home in this... It is supposed to be bitter cold tomorrow... a fine day to stay in, curl up with a good book or some knitting..... 

We've had a lovely day... starting at 7 in the morning and going through 10 at night... I can hardly keep my eyes open now so am off to bed...

I hope you all have had a great holiday....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning all. It sounds like all have had a reasonable Christmas day.

GS how exciting an iPad. That's what I would like...I have an iPad fund set up...but it will be a few more years yet.

Judi I am sure you will be organised for next Christmas if you make a start now  

Nitzy and Jynx how lovely a white Christmas. Although sorry you are not too well Nitzy.

Binky it sounds like you have had great presents...the ball winder and laptop.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

We hd lots of rain here yesterday and discovered a seal has gone on the kitchen window. At least we are still in our home unlike a lot of people here in the UK who have been flooded out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Yesterday was quite different, torrential rain and the outlaws had to drive through a flood to get to us. We had a nice relaxing day and even Mr P managed to put in an appearance, although he did miss out on lunch. Thankfully he is beginning to feel better and is up an about today.
It seems that everyone has not been too good one way or another, so I would like to wish you all good health for the coming year.
My plan for today is to sit around, watch a bit of tv and knit.
Hope you all had a lovely time and I will catch you all later.
Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mornings to all o you. It was 11.30 when I surfaced I was so tired. I've been so careful with gum but to no avail. Haha it came on holiday with flo and me. It is hovering . Ds is trying to tidy up. It not getting. Much help.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very overcast Florida. Expecting rain today. Guess they had very nasty weather in the Panhandle of Fl on Christmas and Tornados in some of the southern states. My family in Pa is bracing for a snowstorm that is to dump up to 2 feet of snow on them today.Sorry to read of the terrible weather everyone is experiencing, except in OZ.

Had a lovely holiday and it sounds as if everyone did as well. Now onward to the New Year celebrations. All DH and I do is stay home and have champagne and some nibbles, then go to bed. What about you ladies.

Hope everyone who is ill feels better soon and that the weather improves for all of us. Off to straighten up a little and then read for awhile. Back later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

In response to Purly's question about new year. We tend to sit up till mid-night and then watch the London fireworks on TV. Each year all I really want to do is go to bed at 10 o'clock. I think as we have stayed up the last few years I might get my own wy this year :mrgreen: 

Took Mm to the shops to spend her Christmas money. She has up-graded her phone AGAIN. She only just changed it with her birthday money in the summer. At least she got this one in the Boxing day sales :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly, I hope you are feeling better after taking your shots yeaterday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My dil is cooking again. This is supposed to be a rest day for her. Ds and dh have gone for a boxing day walk along the river. Ds was good and spent some time with setting up me on the iPad. I can go on Skype when I get home and find my password...hope you are all relaxing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good morning.... (though it half past noon) I went bakt to sleep after first waking and really must have bee tired, as I have just gotten up.... It is very cold here and the snow is still on the ground... Any thought of hitting the after holiday sales is gone.

I need to do a little paperwork today and put up all the boxes and such, make sure all the new clothes fit before putting up.. but plan on sitting and knitting a good part of the day... I have to go for a follow-up Dr. visit tomorrow and *hope* that it won't be too icey driving...

Seems like the rain is never going to stop in England... Sure hope you all stay safe and dry... The weather seems to be acting up all over the world.... No wonder so many of us have colds.

Hope you all are enjoying a nice relaxing day ater all the festivities.... I'm off to raid the Christmas cookie jar....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. We made it through Christmas at my brother's. Mum drove up and I drove back since she can't see at night anymore. My brother sat us at the end of the table where we could cough on each other and not affect anyone else. I just hope none of them get a cold for New Years.
The living room is a disaster. We open all the prezzies in there and nothing has been put away. 
We were supposed to have a turkey today, but we all felt that that was too much of a bother when we don't have our appetites back yet, so we're having tourtiere instead. I wanted to have poutine with it so we'd have a true Canadian meal, but I was outvoted, and we'll have mashed potatoes with gravy instead.
Sorry to hear that others are feeling badly. I've never had such a hard time shaking a cold before.
Just waiting now for the big snow storm to hit. I've made arrangements with my sister if I can't get home from work tomorrow. I can crash in her spare room. Lucky she lives half way between work and home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just finished up the dishes from Christmas dinner. It always amazes me that what takes hours to prepare and cook is finished eating in less than an hour. Am just wooped at the moment. Going to take my shot shortly. Have spoken to DS and his girlfriend in So. Korea and DD and her family in Middle East and my DSIL and DBIL and sweet niece and her family in Maryland. Have watched a Christmas story on tv and all in all had a lovely day with my DH. Hope everyone had a wonderful day also.
> 
> Nitzi so sorry your whole family is sick and that you have a nasty cough. Stay in and stsy warm. Loved your picture, but if I am honest glad to be out of cold weather.
> 
> ...


I used to like it when DD was younger and we went visiting relative to relative. It seemed to spread Christmas out longer. I agree with you, with all the prep work that goes into it, it would be nicer if it lasted a little longer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nitzi thank you for the gift and we are supposed to get up to 6 inches of snow tomorrow why couldn't it have snowed today bummer I like a white Christmas....Grandma Susan thank you also for the card
> 
> got a brand new laptop so I am happy and I get to buy lots of yarn with my gift cards as I got a swift and a yarn ball winder for Christmas was going to order one so I get to buy more now


Those sound like wonderful prezzies. I really love winding my skeins into pancakes. Now I just need to find a meter for measuring yarn so I know when to stop. Although, if I go slowly and put a cardboard centre from the toilet paper roll over the centre post, then I can wind the whole skein.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!
> ...


That sounds very organized. I've decided that if an UFO stays a UFO for more than 3 months then I'm frogging and starting another project. That is probably the only way to control my WIPs.  I like frogging.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas from Port Hope Ontario Canada. We almost cancelled Christmas in our house because everyone was/is sick. I still have a cough that comes up from my toes. But Santa delivered a white christmas even though the weatherman said that there was a less than 10% chance, so we've decided to get up out of our beds and dress and act normal (while coughing)
> ...


Thanks, hope you manage to stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just chiming to say Merry CHristmas to all.....
> 
> Nitzi... So sorry you are under the weather...
> 
> ...


Was it a specialized cord for your camera, or can you buy a replacement mini-USB at the computer store. You know that you will find it if you buy a replacement. :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning all. It sounds like all have had a reasonable Christmas day.
> 
> GS how exciting an iPad. That's what I would like...I have an iPad fund set up...but it will be a few more years yet.
> 
> ...


I'm torn between an iPad and one of the Windows8 tablets. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We hd lots of rain here yesterday and discovered a seal has gone on the kitchen window. At least we are still in our home unlike a lot of people here in the UK who have been flooded out.


If the seal is already gone, can you put a layer of plastic on the inside to make do until it can be repaired when the weather is better? They sell kits here for that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very overcast Florida. Expecting rain today. Guess they had very nasty weather in the Panhandle of Fl on Christmas and Tornados in some of the southern states. My family in Pa is bracing for a snowstorm that is to dump up to 2 feet of snow on them today.Sorry to read of the terrible weather everyone is experiencing, except in OZ.
> 
> Had a lovely holiday and it sounds as if everyone did as well. Now onward to the New Year celebrations. All DH and I do is stay home and have champagne and some nibbles, then go to bed. What about you ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone who is ill feels better soon and that the weather improves for all of us. Off to straighten up a little and then read for awhile. Back later. Love to all. Purly


I like watching the new years' celebrations around the world. We have a world news channel that does a pretty good job of showing sites all around the globe. I've never felt the urge to go stand outside and watch the ball drop when I can watch it on TV.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> In response to Purly's question about new year. We tend to sit up till mid-night and then watch the London fireworks on TV. Each year all I really want to do is go to bed at 10 o'clock. I think as we have stayed up the last few years I might get my own wy this year :mrgreen:
> 
> Took Mm to the shops to spend her Christmas money. She has up-graded her phone AGAIN. She only just changed it with her birthday money in the summer. At least she got this one in the Boxing day sales :lol:


That sounds like my neice. She just got a new phone in the summer when her mum (my SIL) washed her phone in her pants. She was going out today to get a Blackberry superphone. But then, I've never seen her without her phone, either talking to someone or texting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > We hd lots of rain here yesterday and discovered a seal has gone on the kitchen window. At least we are still in our home unlike a lot of people here in the UK who have been flooded out.
> ...


Hello Nitzy. Not sure about a repair kit. DH says he can fix and apparently had noticed it before, It's only a problem whrn the rain is being blown in that direction.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > In response to Purly's question about new year. We tend to sit up till mid-night and then watch the London fireworks on TV. Each year all I really want to do is go to bed at 10 o'clock. I think as we have stayed up the last few years I might get my own wy this year :mrgreen:
> ...


Her present phone was perfectly fine. She just wanted a new one so she couls message her friends for free. She now has a Blackberry so she can use BBM and also this one downloads apps so she now has Whatsapp which is a free messaging service over the internet. Now we all have it and she won't go through so much of her texting allowance.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi nits and a happy Xmas to you and yours. I'm having such a laugh at ths iPad. I've got predicted txt on and it does as it wants to. We are going home in the morning. I've got stuff all over here. The lounge is like a toy shop haha. Do you go back to work soon..?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh I hadn't heard of Whatsapp. I'll have to check my Blackberry store and see if it is available here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi nits and a happy Xmas to you and yours. I'm having such a laugh at ths iPad. I've got predicted txt on and it does as it wants to. We are going home in the morning. I've got stuff all over here. The lounge is like a toy shop haha. Do you go back to work soon..?


I work Thurs and Fri and then I'm off again on Monday. There's been talk for years about shutting down for the entire Christmas to New Year week, but they haven't managed to do it yet.
My Blackberry does predictive typing too. Sometimes I wonder who it thinks I am. I'd never say some of the suggestions that it comes up with.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I think that's the correct spelling. Just been and found a link. http://www.whatsapp.com/ For me it 's free for the first year and them .69p each year...not much at all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi nits and a happy Xmas to you and yours. I'm having such a laugh at ths iPad. I've got predicted txt on and it does as it wants to. We are going home in the morning. I've got stuff all over here. The lounge is like a toy shop haha. Do you go back to work soon..?
> ...


Hello Susan. I think that predictive text business is a real hoot. Sometimes I want to type a made up word and it won't let me...so I just turn it off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That looks really good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sometimes firms are so greedy. Most of the shop assistants are at work today as its the first day of the sail . They can keep it for me! I'm not interested. Firms are so greedy these days. OBTW. Hello lifeline, I didn't notice you there? How's your family after all this?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Whatsapp means you can text friends all over the world with out it costing a fortune in texts. And even when you pay for the year, that amount is what 3 text messages would cost.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan. We are all good. Just really taking it easy...glad not to have to go out amongst all the rain etc..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Mr P and I have had a very lazy done. He's managed to eat a bit now, but neither of us are feeling 100% so we have cancelled going out tomorrow and will just stay in the warm. I've managed to go a bit of knitting and I received a lovely book from my DD on designing knitting, it's brilliant and tells you how to work out your ownpatterns.
Hope everyone is having a good time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Would I be able to put that on my phone and text. Out foreign friends for free? Or is it just for blackberry. Judi told me of one the other day. I keep going to ask ds but he's spent so much time on th iPad I daren't ask again haha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Nitzi, Rebecca and Susan - how you doing? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

No it's not just for Blackberry...I don't have a Blckberry (except in the freezer to make a tasty desert)It's MM who has the Blackberry. You need a phone that you can download apps onto...I think it's an android or smart phone (although it's only as smart as the person using it so in my case not very...)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple. I am sorry you are not getting over your colds as quickly as you might have hoped. The teacher i work with had one at the end of term nd is still feeling pretty ropey.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Josephine. I'm sorry that you and mr p isn't good. So many people haven't been well. Dil was very tired this early evening and had or rather tried to have a little rest. I've decided I'm going to get some more bamboo needles. I'm hooked with them


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> No it's not just for Blackberry...I don't have a Blckberry (except in the freezer to make a tasty desert)It's MM who has the Blackberry. You need a phone that you can download apps onto...I think it's an android or smart phone (although it's only as smart as the person using it so in my case not very...)


Ah that's why I don't have a smart phone too!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not just for Blackberry...I don't have a Blckberry (except in the freezer to make a tasty desert)It's MM who has the Blackberry. You need a phone that you can download apps onto...I think it's an android or smart phone (although it's only as smart as the person using it so in my case not very...)
> ...


 :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Josephine. I'm sorry that you and mr p isn't good. So many people haven't been well. Dil was very tired this early evening and had or rather tried to have a little rest. I've decided I'm going to get some more bamboo needles. I'm hooked with them


We all seem to have got the gks colds - both Peter and I now have chesty coughs. Love to DIL I hope she can get some rest.
Glad you are enjoying your bamboo needles, I just love mine. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:



> Hi Josephine. I'm sorry that you and mr p isn't good. So many people haven't been well. Dil was very tired this early evening and had or rather tried to have a little rest. I've decided I'm going to get some more bamboo needles. I'm hooked with them


It's lovely when you find needles you enjoy working with. I haven't really used any others since getting my interchangables...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Would I be able to put that on my phone and text. Out foreign friends for free? Or is it just for blackberry. Judi told me of one the other day. I keep going to ask ds but he's spent so much time on th iPad I daren't ask again haha


If you have one of the iPads with a cellular connection, it would work. If you have WiFi only, then you have to look for something else. But Skype works well with a WiFi only device.
There are so many apps now, something out there will work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple. I am sorry you are not getting over your colds as quickly as you might have hoped. The teacher i work with had one at the end of term nd is still feeling pretty ropey.


Our whole family have had it, but hopefully the worst is over. My dd is asthmatic and she has had to up her steroids. But we are all just chillin' so by the end of the year we will all be tickerty boo!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Josephine. I'm sorry that you and mr p isn't good. So many people haven't been well. Dil was very tired this early evening and had or rather tried to have a little rest. I've decided I'm going to get some more bamboo needles. I'm hooked with them


I thought I had ordered some bamboo circs, but they just arrived today, and I must have mixed up the numbers because they are not bamboo.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Would I be able to put that on my phone and text. Out foreign friends for free? Or is it just for blackberry. Judi told me of one the other day. I keep going to ask ds but he's spent so much time on th iPad I daren't ask again haha
> ...


Wow Nitzi,it's like you are talking a foreign languague, I haven't a clue what you are talking about! :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I brought baby knitting away with me and have only done a dozen lines. We are going home tomorrow. I don't know how I'll cope with the peace haha. Then back to hear to go for a meal on Friday for ds's birthday..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Josephine. I'm sorry that you and mr p isn't good. So many people haven't been well. Dil was very tired this early evening and had or rather tried to have a little rest. I've decided I'm going to get some more bamboo needles. I'm hooked with them
> ...


Will you be able to exchange them?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, Jolly Pickle Pants here. It's nice to be able to join you.

Go here to see what the heck I'm on about. 

http://mooseradio.com/what-is-your-elf-name/


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I brought baby knitting away with me and have only done a dozen lines. We are going home tomorrow. I don't know how I'll cope with the peace haha. Then back to hear to go for a meal on Friday for ds's birthday..


Wow, never a dull moment. Will you get a rest from the social whirl in the new year? :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got a game for gs1 and ds found it £28 cheaper so we got that instead so I'll return it tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I think they'll work out better. I have one set of bamboo circs with itty bitty one inch needles on them and this set is metal so when I do circular knitting with 2 circs then I'll be able to tell the two needles apart easily. I had intended to match the first circs.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be going soon to watch Miranda. Should be fun. She's always a hoot.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got a game for gs1 and ds found it £28 cheaper so we got that instead so I'll return it tomorrow.


Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello, Jolly Pickle Pants here. It's nice to be able to join you.
> 
> Go here to see what the heck I'm on about.
> 
> http://mooseradio.com/what-is-your-elf-name/


I'm Twinkle McJingles


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


It sounds like it's going to work out for the best then. Have you used the magic loop? Then you don't need two circulars the same size?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've got to pop off now too. I need to stick the tourtiere in the oven to heat up.
It's been nice chatting. I haven't done that in SOOOOO long.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I"ve used the magic loop for socks and sleeves, but I need to do the fingers on gloves and I couldn't figure that one out with magic loop.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Twinkle McJingle...pleased to meet you. 

I am off now to make a cuppa befor ewatching Miranda. See you all soon. It's been great to have a chat.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to go and read my book and take my happy pills. Night to you all xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got a game for gs1 and ds found it £28 cheaper so we got that instead so I'll return it tomorrow.


Don't get run over by all the shoppers looking for bargains.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've got to pop off now too. I need to stick the tourtiere in the oven to heat up.
> It's been nice chatting. I haven't done that in SOOOOO long.


You take care and enjoy your dinner. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Night all


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


That's a pitty. I found the smaller the numbe rof stitches the better, so the thumb on mittens was easy... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going to go and read my book and take my happy pills. Night to you all xxx


Night night Susan, have asafe journey home tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good night all. Looks like we are all off at the smae time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Twinkle McJingle...pleased to meet you.
> 
> I am off now to make a cuppa befor ewatching Miranda. See you all soon. It's been great to have a chat.


Puddin Floopy Feet is going to watch Miranda too. xxx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

evening all
PURPLE sorry to hear both you/hubbie not well. hope you had a lovely xmas tho.
SUSAN lucky you on ipad, it does take a while to get in to it but im sure you will get it sorted soon,
gently winding down here its been hectic last few days, but loved every moment of it, tho I could of done with a smaller turkey think I got the biggest one on the farm lol. but it wont go to waste im making a pie with sum of it tomorrow, 
am sooo jealous of our Caitlin(shes 12) her mum got her and her friend a pamper day at a spa as a xmas gift, and it sounds good lol
wipp pop in when I can over next few days as the schools are still off here but the 2 girls are back to work, which mean im babysitting the 3 gdkids. 
wishing you all a very happy new yr and ill chat soon to you all night night xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, this is Bubbles Floppy Feet checking in. The elf names are so funny. Just finished up with dinner. Leftovers from yesterday. Even better today. Everyone is having a laid back day and recuperating from all the festivities it sounds like.

GS have a safe trip home tomorrow.You seem to be doing better with your I pad. I had no idea what you and Nitzi were discussing earlier. I don't text as I won't pay to do it.Secondly, I don't know how. Don't care to learn. Me bad!!!

Tammie Have fun babysitting this week with the DGKs. I guess you will be making all kinds of turkey dishes. I am looking at ham leftovers to make soup with the ham bone and such.

Purple hope you and DH feel back to yourselves by tomorrow.Cute elf name. Hope the cough resolves without any complications.

Nitzi glad you found a use for the needles that weren't the one you wanted. Hope your cold is much better tomorrow and that the snow is not as bad as they are predicting. Drive safely.

Lifeline love your elf name too. I like my dpns, but will give magic loop a chance. It looks so fiddily, but I am going to take the class here on the forum. My hands are too sore to knit today but will try tomorrow to start son's glittens. Wish I had an adult pattern for a man's size, but will try to jerry rig the kids pattern that I have. Hope it works okay.

Well off to watch tv and wishing everyone a quiet evening or sunny morning as case may be.Nitey nite!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all. It sounds like all have had a reasonable Christmas day.
> ...


When this one doesn't work anymore, I won't get another iPad ..... They are good, but there are still things they can't do, because of the program limitations :?

I haven't checked out the windows 8 tablet, but I am quite liking the Android system


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've got to pop off now too. I need to stick the tourtiere in the oven to heat up.
> It's been nice chatting. I haven't done that in SOOOOO long.


Hi Nutzi, good to see you back, what is a tourtiere?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello, Jolly Pickle Pants here. It's nice to be able to join you.
> 
> Go here to see what the heck I'm on about.
> 
> http://mooseradio.com/what-is-your-elf-name/


Hello from Puddin Pickle Pants, we must be related :lol:

Now the real reason I am on, is to post some pics of a couple of things that were supposed to be finished for Christmas. I don't know if they fit the kids, yet, but they can play with them howevere they want :XD:

I WILL get all of the items completed :shock: :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Judi - Nice mitts...

Nitzi = the cord came with the camera snd I have misplaced it but am sure I can get something to replace it... just haven't had the time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've managed to sit in chair all day and mess with computer... it is acting up big time and io can't seem to straighten it out.... 

Woke up with more of a cold... I think we have an epidemic going hee on Connecytions!!! KI have to go to infectious disease doc tomorrow and didn't write down the time.. I'm going to shoot for 10:30 and hope the roads are not too icey. Friday it is off to the dentist to get 2 crowns put on .... Brother is due in that day too. DH will have to take mom for hair. I'll bet she cancels with this cold weather.... 

when do you all take down your trees? I'm thinking of leaving it up for a bit...

Off yto bed... 


'


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Since pension etc have been paid into your bank account, lots of Sub post office have closed 2 in the area where I live,I can use my bank card in the post office,would never use a cash point,It was far easyer for the staff and elderly people when the state pension came with a book,The elderly only had to sign the book,Didnt have to fiddle with cards going in the machine and then remember there pin number,


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Since pension etc have been paid into your bank account, lots of Sub post office have closed 2 in the area where I live,I can use my bank card in the post office,would never use a cash point,It was far easyer for the staff and elderly people when the state pension came with a book,The elderly only had to sign the book,Didnt have to fiddle with cards going in the machine and then remember there pin number,


Hello Mary, how are you - welcolm from a reasonably warm South Australia. I hope you had a wonderful Christmas


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> evening all
> PURPLE sorry to hear both you/hubbie not well. hope you had a lovely xmas tho.
> SUSAN lucky you on ipad, it does take a while to get in to it but im sure you will get it sorted soon,
> gently winding down here its been hectic last few days, but loved every moment of it, tho I could of done with a smaller turkey think I got the biggest one on the farm lol. but it wont go to waste im making a pie with sum of it tomorrow,
> ...


Sounds like you have hd a great time (if not a little busy). Enjoy the turkey pie.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello, this is Bubbles Floppy Feet checking in. The elf names are so funny. Just finished up with dinner. Leftovers from yesterday. Even better today. Everyone is having a laid back day and recuperating from all the festivities it sounds like.
> 
> GS have a safe trip home tomorrow.You seem to be doing better with your I pad. I had no idea what you and Nitzi were discussing earlier. I don't text as I won't pay to do it.Secondly, I don't know how. Don't care to learn. Me bad!!!
> 
> ...


I too thought the magic loop would be fiddley, but actually rather like it.

Sorrry your hands are sore today. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


My main reason for wanting one is a friend of mine has one and she has a great app for knitting patterns that highlights the row working on and the ability to make comments on it. It would also then be a replacement for the laptop and do all my emails etc on tht.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Jolly Pickle Pants here. It's nice to be able to join you.
> ...


Those are lovely Judi. Have you quilted them for the heat resistance?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've managed to sit in chair all day and mess with computer... it is acting up big time and io can't seem to straighten it out....
> 
> Woke up with more of a cold... I think we have an epidemic going hee on Connecytions!!! KI have to go to infectious disease doc tomorrow and didn't write down the time.. I'm going to shoot for 10:30 and hope the roads are not too icey. Friday it is off to the dentist to get 2 crowns put on .... Brother is due in that day too. DH will have to take mom for hair. I'll bet she cancels with this cold weather....
> 
> ...


Hi Jynx. Sorry you too have a cold. I hope you are not right about thecold running through all on connections...I don't want it :XD:

I hope you get on okay at the docs today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning from elvis floppy feet . I trust you all had a good night/day. I slept we'll and tum is being good. Boys are shattered . I'm supposed to be packing up to go home but I've got to say morning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I still like. Y laptop, I'm not tech enough for all this . As long as I've got my knitting a d boys I'm happy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Since pension etc have been paid into your bank account, lots of Sub post office have closed 2 in the area where I live,I can use my bank card in the post office,would never use a cash point,It was far easyer for the staff and elderly people when the state pension came with a book,The elderly only had to sign the book,Didnt have to fiddle with cards going in the machine and then remember there pin number,


Hello Mary and happy Xmas welcome to our thread you are welcome have you had a lot of rain this Xmas it's never stopped here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST.
We had about 15 cm (6 inches) of snow overnight and the plows have not been out (must still be celebrating Christmas) so I'm leaving in a minute. Just wanted to saw a quick hello.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to pop off now too. I need to stick the tourtiere in the oven to heat up.
> ...


It's a pie with minced pork and beef and spices. No gravy or veggies, those are on the side. It's a French Canadian specialty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Jolly Pickle Pants here. It's nice to be able to join you.
> ...


Those are lovely. I'm sure the kids will come up with creative ways to use them


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've managed to sit in chair all day and mess with computer... it is acting up big time and io can't seem to straighten it out....
> 
> Woke up with more of a cold... I think we have an epidemic going hee on Connecytions!!! KI have to go to infectious disease doc tomorrow and didn't write down the time.. I'm going to shoot for 10:30 and hope the roads are not too icey. Friday it is off to the dentist to get 2 crowns put on .... Brother is due in that day too. DH will have to take mom for hair. I'll bet she cancels with this cold weather....
> 
> ...


Just throw a bag over the tree and shuffle it off to a spare room. It'll save time next year :wink:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


What is the app - I might have a look at it, but there are a few things I can't do on this one, but that might be fixed with each generation :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I used a heat resistant wadding, I did the quilting so that they were easier for the children to wear, but I am not sure if I have made them the right sizes for their small hands :XD:

I am finishing off a pair of socks for MIL, before I go to bed, then tomorrow I will finish off the last pair of mitts & Little Munchkins shoes - then take another break before going on to the next item :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I was looking at Knitcompanion ( http://www.knitcompanion.com/ )
I only have an iPod at the moment so it didn't work with that.
Knitting HD, Knit Evenly, Knit Minder, 123 Knit, Knit Count HD, and Knitting Help.Knitting Help is the only one formatted for the iPod.
I also use the Vogue Knitting app and Ewe Stash keeps track of my stash so I know which tub to look in and don't have to tear everything apart looking for 1 ball of yarn.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I've managed to sit in chair all day and mess with computer... it is acting up big time and io can't seem to straighten it out....
> ...


Hello there, are you beginning to feel better now, do you have to go back to work yet?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go dig out my car and go to work. I'll try to get back on later tonight.
Have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thanks for that info, I will have to check them out & whichever one I like - make sure I use it to my advantage ...... I sometimes get a little lazy in that way :roll: :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Yes, I only cough now when I move. If I sit still and crochet or watch Tv, I'm ok. I haven't picked up the knitting needles yet. The little pattern script is giving me a headache still. I'm either going to get a magnifier or reprint the pattern in a larger script. he he


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go dig out my car and go to work. I'll try to get back on later tonight.
> Have a great day.


You have a good day too, just don't work too hard, & stay safe on the road


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


If I have the on the iPad, I make them bigger on that - saving paper


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'd be lost without my Ewe Stash. I used to have a binder but that just wasn't working out. With the Ewe Stash, I just take a picture of the ball of yarn, put in it's details like weight and amount and list which tub I put it in. After that I can scroll through all the pics to find what I need or want. I guess I'm a visually oriented person. 
I don't think it's lazy at all, just using the available technology to make it easier.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots more rain overnight. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I really have to go. I'd much prefer to stay here and chat, but it is going to be a slow go, so I'd better go.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Nitzi, evening Xiang. You two talking technical again? Perhaps one day I will get my head around apps and stuff.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots more rain overnight. How is everyone today? xx


Good morning to you, from a lovely South Australian evening - I am feeling goog now, how are you; recovered from Christmas yet?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I really have to go. I'd much prefer to stay here and chat, but it is going to be a slow go, so I'd better go.


Drive safely. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I've done that with patterns that I have on my laptop. This one I received printed, so I need to take it downstairs and scan it in before I can make it bigger, or get a magnifier! I still like paper for complicated patterns so I can mark it up with notes. Don't like doing that to my laptop screen


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Nitzi, evening Xiang. You two talking technical again? Perhaps one day I will get my head around apps and stuff.


No, finished the tech talk ..... I think Nitzi is getting ready for work - so happy I don't have to do that again :-D :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Bye bye all. I really really am going now. 
I like snow, just not on the road.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots more rain overnight. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Glad you are feeling good. We had a very lazy Christmas as everyone had a touch of somethimg or other. Just taking things very slowly and not doing much at all, except knitting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Nitzi, evening Xiang. You two talking technical again? Perhaps one day I will get my head around apps and stuff.
> ...


I am sure I would use all the techi stuff if I knew what it did. On Christmas day my dd programmed her tv at home from her mobile.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Bye bye all. I really really am going now.
> I like snow, just not on the road.


Bye Nitzi


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I haven't worked out how to do that, but I know that I can do it from my phone - does this mean my brain is slowing down??


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Aahhhhh ..... That does make a difference


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Purple .... I am going to finish these socks, so that I can start on another WIP tomorrow. Have a wonderful day, & I hope that you and Mr P start feeling better soon xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Well if yours is slowing down, then mine has stopped. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purple .... I am going to finish these socks, so that I can start on another WIP tomorrow. Have a wonderful day, & I hope that you and Mr P start feeling better soon xoxo


Happy knitting, love and hugs xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You just made me burst out laughing ......... We will be slow brained together :shock: :shock:

Good night, hopefully will have some chat time tomorrow xx


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope all you lovely ladies had a good christmas with your familys, and wishing you all a happy new year fornext week, love and hugs to you all shand


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning again we are home safe and sound and I'm back on m laptop hahaha...I need to ort out some things with my i-pad. It was so cold when we came in here, but the fire's going and the heating's on. the wall lights too and the coffeepot. Home sweet home, but what a wonderful wime we've had. thanks to my DS and DIL xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome home Susan. It's nice to be away (especilly with the fmily) but it's always great to get home again. And it sounds like you have it all cosy again...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi lifeline, my chair is sooooooooo comfy.....I'm not sure what to do first. The cases and gifts are just in the living room hahaha..I'm still on holiday. do you fancy a coffee?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi lifeline, my chair is sooooooooo comfy.....I'm not sure what to do first. The cases and gifts are just in the living room hahaha..I'm still on holiday. do you fancy a coffee?


Yes please. Would you like some Christmas cake to go with it?

Leave the cses, they are not going anywhere fast...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a nippy cool Florida. had to turn the heat on this morning. Hope all those who weren't feeling well are on their way to recovery. My tum is a bit floppy this morning. Not sure why, hope it improves.

GS glad you are home safe and sound. As Rebecca said nice to be away and be with family, but nice to come home also. Sounds like you are getting your house nice and comfy. Have a cuppa and relax a bit dear.

Purple hope you and Mr. P are getting somewhat better. Taking it easy is the thing to do. I am with you on all these fancy gadgets they now have. I don't understand them and can't figure out how to work them. I am near ready to give back the Kindle Fire DH got me, as it boggles my mind to figure out how to work it. Hope son can figure it out for me.

Nitzi be very safe out on the road dear. Glad you didn't get a foot more of snow. You are the Queen techie on here. Wish you lived next door and then you could explain all this stuff to me. I am more a visual learner than reading about it. 

Xiang such cute little oven mittts for the girls. Know they will enjoy playing with them. You sound very advanced with the I pad gizmo. You must use yours alot.I don't have a smart phone either. I know I would never figure out how to work it. I am brain dead with Purple on these things. Can barely work the little phone I do have. It has too many functions for me.

Lifeline you sound very knowledgeable about all this techie stuff too. Do you use it in your job alot?????Hands are somewhat better this am, might try to knit a little later today.

Hi Shand, best wishes to you and yours also dear and a very Happy New Year.

Hello Mary, nice to meet you. Hope you had a lovely holiday.

Off to start the laundry. A jolly good pile of it has stacked up over the holiday. Back later. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly, my techie sound is a big bluff. I just repeat what has been told me...mostly by my technical manager/s DH and DSs. Some of the stuff I wrote on here last night I confirmed with DH first before writing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly so glad your hands are feeling a little better.

I know what you mean about the laundry piling up...just off to hang some up to dry too...inside as it's still very wet here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi ourley, sorry you are under the weather a little. GS2 seems to have the cold and cough too. He's coughed all night, he's got asthma too. He looked real cool this morning. mam had bought him wolf styled slippers and a hooded dressing gown that had a face on the hood....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry GS2 not too good. Hope he gets better soon. I'm saying good bye now. Taking MM to visit her friend.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Did i tell you that I packed the case and forgot to put anything in for me except my dress for Christmas day and pyjamas? WELL. They decided that I should have a cuddle from snuggles the guinea pig, and you know, I can really do without it, but I let him on my knee. He sat for ages all cuddled up then peed on my skirt. I told them all that I was wet and warm so they got a towel and nevere minde me, put it under the little thing. Well, if it didn't go and do it again. I ended up with my only skirt going through the washer....Plus DH has been commisioned to make another rabbit hutch for the school, but it's stopping at the boys for the school rabbit goes there for hols and weekends.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I may try and settle down to my knitting. I don't know what to have for lunch, maybe some soup. We have eaten a lot more than we normally do. Tomorrow we will be eating again, when we go out for our meal.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm back. I had a marvellous three days in London with my brothers. In all of my entire life we have spent just one christmas apart - when I was in hospital. We are just so close I can totally relax with them. DH finds it a bit hard to keep up with the banter, but he enjoyed himself as well. Lots of nice presents, and I have to choose a new freezer, which bros will pay for.
GS. One of my pressies was a lazy susan. I unwrapped it quickly, but it wasn't you!!! That would have made my christmas complete.
Now I'm home and have to unpack everything and get on with some washing. I might just relax with the cat, who missed me.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did i tell you that I packed the case and forgot to put anything in for me except my dress for Christmas day and pyjamas? WELL. They decided that I should have a cuddle from snuggles the guinea pig, and you know, I can really do without it, but I let him on my knee. He sat for ages all cuddled up then peed on my skirt. I told them all that I was wet and warm so they got a towel and nevere minde me, put it under the little thing. Well, if it didn't go and do it again. I ended up with my only skirt going through the washer....Plus DH has been commisioned to make another rabbit hutch for the school, but it's stopping at the boys for the school rabbit goes there for hols and weekends.


My darlin Susan this could only happen to you. Next time put a rubber pad under the little gerbil in case he decides to squirt again.Feel for you on this one dear. DH will now have something to help keep him occupied, building a new rabbit hutch.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm back. I had a marvellous three days in London with my brothers. In all of my entire life we have spent just one christmas apart - when I was in hospital. We are just so close I can totally relax with them. DH finds it a bit hard to keep up with the banter, but he enjoyed himself as well. Lots of nice presents, and I have to choose a new freezer, which bros will pay for.
> GS. One of my pressies was a lazy susan. I unwrapped it quickly, but it wasn't you!!! That would have made my christmas complete.
> Now I'm home and have to unpack everything and get on with some washing. I might just relax with the cat, who missed me.


Glad you had a wonderful time in London with your brothers. That is something special, that you have only missed one Christmas spent together in your whole life. have fun picking out a new freezer. Lovely gift. A lazy susan as a gift, it would have made it extra special if it had been our Susan.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan hope you settle on something good for lunch. I think I ran into a germ of some kind. I have been having chills off annd on all morning and tummy is queasy. Yuk. I hate feeling sickly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back. I had a marvellous three days in London with my brothers. In all of my entire life we have spent just one christmas apart - when I was in hospital. We are just so close I can totally relax with them. DH finds it a bit hard to keep up with the banter, but he enjoyed himself as well. Lots of nice presents, and I have to choose a new freezer, which bros will pay for.
> ...


It certainly would have. The icing on the cake.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Susan hope you settle on something good for lunch. I think I ran into a germ of some kind. I have been having chills off annd on all morning and tummy is queasy. Yuk. I hate feeling sickly.


there are so many germs going around with all this changeable weather. Keep warm and stay well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Saxy, I am really glad you had a good Christmas.

Purly, I hope you haven't picked up a bug...hope it turns into nothing at all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Helloooooo! Jus popped in before I go off to be weighed (oh dear!) Hope everyone is well and has had a wonderful Christmas! Haven't managed to get on for days so am very un-caught up so if anyone can give me the highlights, I'd be grateful!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Helloooooo! Jus popped in before I go off to be weighed (oh dear!) Hope everyone is well and has had a wonderful Christmas! Haven't managed to get on for days so am very un-caught up so if anyone can give me the highlights, I'd be grateful!!


There aren't any highlights hahaha..We've had Christmas xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I have had an extremely lazy day doing absolutely nothing. But it has been very nice just to sit. Guess I've been tireder than I thought. How is everyone? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Helloooooo! Jus popped in before I go off to be weighed (oh dear!) Hope everyone is well and has had a wonderful Christmas! Haven't managed to get on for days so am very un-caught up so if anyone can give me the highlights, I'd be grateful!!


easy - Christmas happened. xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine purple and hello Saxy. I'm in pj's next to the radiator with chocs nexr to me! I've knitted most of the afternoon. Well, why not, I've got to go out for a meal tomorrow so I've got to save myself. The case a prezzies STILL sit on the floor. hahaha. Is there anything else apart from A LAZY SUSAN?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a white and very chilly Southern Indiana


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMGoodness Lisa, so you have snow? We don't it's just raining all the time and the ground is saturated, causing flooding in a few places. Have you had a very busy Christmas? I hope you are relaxing now??????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

just a few pics as promised


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMGoodness Lisa, so you have snow? We don't it's just raining all the time and the ground is saturated, causing flooding in a few places. Have you had a very busy Christmas? I hope you are relaxing now??????


Yes we have about 2 inches but that is better than the 6 they were calling for and we had a busy but lovely Christmas wouldn't trade it for the world, I am relaxing and doing laundry and trying to figure out the next project!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Grandma Susan do you want to see a pic of the puppy or is that just cruel...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm starting no more projects. not until I see some finality to all these I'm doing. Your gloves look great and the bride is pretty too.......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm starting no more projects. not until I see some finality to all these I'm doing. Your gloves look great and the bride is pretty too.......


I only have 2 hats and a pair of leg warmers that I am working on and I might have to start the hat over I somehow messed it up the other night....could have been cause I was knitting in my sleep that might have caused that.. :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm starting no more projects. not until I see some finality to all these I'm doing. Your gloves look great and the bride is pretty too.......


Did you get DIL's bolero finished


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binky please show me your puppy...Did you get it for xmas?????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

no I didn't get the bolero finished. Your puppy is gorgeius, I mad DH get out of the chair and look at it. Is it male/female? how old? what are you calling it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I reckon it's my bedtime girls so I'm off to watch my TV.....See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > when do you all take down your trees? I'm thinking of leaving it up for a bit...
> ...


How I wish... It is a hug tree and won't go through a door... I have a friend who does just that, puts in a spare bedroom...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binky please show me your puppy...Did you get it for xmas?????


DD did he is a cutie!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> no I didn't get the bolero finished. Your puppy is gorgeius, I mad DH get out of the chair and look at it. Is it male/female? how old? what are you calling it?


He is 6 wks. old and his name is Pippin he is a Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Mine is just two pieces and I would have had it down already but my DS busted the tote that I store it in and I have to get a new one tomorrow it will be down before the new year even if it is sitting in the living room


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Back from the Dr. and being stabbed and prodded... Don't have to go back for 6 weeks, after my next oncology CT scan.

I've paid a few bills, but now DH is home and has the TV on... so I sit and do nothing... I'm trying to catch up on some computer stuff. I really want to get some apps on my I-pad... Here it is a whole year, and I have not taken the class or had the instructions downloaded... I *MUST* get that scheduled. January and February are going to be so busy though.... The calendar is already getting jammed..

KnitPicks has a nice sale going on and, since I did not get the bocking wires I asked for, I'm going to spend some of my Christmas money on those and some more lace yarn and maybe a couple of the light wood needles...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening ladies,

Just finished up supper and DH did the dishes for me since I'm still not up to snuff.

Binky, the bride looks gorgeous and her gloves go so nicely with her dress. She looks adorable. Hope the new couple is very happy and have a long and prosperous marriage. The fur baby Pipin is so cute. He will be a wonderful addition to the family. Hope you get your tree down before the New Year.
Just love your MIL's blanket. Do you crochet this or knit it. I love the design, but not sure I would be able to do it.Is it hard to learn to stitch for this???

Jynx hope all the news from the doctor was good. Hopefully you will be able to get your I-Pad instruction done this year. I am going to leave our tree up a little longer too. I love the decorated trees.

GS why don't you just go and get a little puppy for yourself. Do you really think DH would object? Know you both love small furry friends.

Well off to watch some tv and work on a small project that is trying to get the best of me. So far it is winning, but I never give up.lol Nite all. Hugs around to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Just finished up supper and DH did the dishes for me since I'm still not up to snuff.
> 
> ...


Purly Thank you so much for the compliments the blanket is Tunisian crochet and if you can crochet (I can't remember if you can or not) you should be able to figure it out I had the link on here before for bethintx from youtube that is how I learned and she walks you straight through the whole thing simple


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Of course you can, and to help you out, I will use your iPad email address from now on


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting no more projects. not until I see some finality to all these I'm doing. Your gloves look great and the bride is pretty too.......
> ...


I think you need to make your DD a beautiful hat, to replace the one she is wearing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Nitzi ..... Thank you so much for the card & gift, it is beautiful and I just love the colour of it. I was making a small item out of the previous Quiviut blend, but I will now combine the two, and make myself a pair of gloves. I hope to have them made before winter.

Susan .... Thank you also for your beautiful card. 

Now for a request for all of my lovely friends ....... I have some emails, but not all, so could I please have emails PM'd to me ...... Thanks (in advance)  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Again, too tired to go to bed, so just popped in to see what is new... It sounds like many of us are a little under the weather... I do think that I have a good cold now and it has settled in my eye as well... Yuck..... (though I am not coughing.) The Dr. appointment was fine... just doing blood work to see if the new antifungal medication is agreeing with the liver.... I'm sure it is fine... I don't have to go back until after my next scan. (Hmmmm... I may already have said that.} 

We had mom down for dinner... Gerry wanted to do a pot roast and try out his new enameled cast iron casserole... 

Haven't done a lick of knitting this evening... Computer keeps kicking me off the internet... 

It is still very cold here but they have done a good job sanding the roads... so no problem driving... Sure hope all the flight cancellations don't strand my DD over the next two days...

Youngest DD called today and had just recieved two e-mails form her employer... She was given a raise retroactive to June and a $6,000. bonus... She didn't even know they had a bonus program... She has been there since April and works out of her home for the most part... except when she has to travel to clients. Nice way to end the year... I hope she uses some of it to get her bumper fixed... pulled off when got stuck after she parked in the grass in the rain at other DD's Christmas!!! OK ... off tob ed. I have dentist in the morning...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, it's very windy again and cold but it's not raining YET. I slept like a top last night, I love my own bed!!!I'm not on line on my i-pad in this house yet so I'm using my little laptop (my favourite). ssshhh don't say a word.

Is everyone ok?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, again lots of rain overnight. I am watching a cheeky squirrel doing balancing acts on the bird feeder. No wonder I spend so much on bird food! How is everyone today? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm good to go purple!. The usualbird seed we get is that no mess seed. the problem is it's doubled in price. SO. I say the birds will have to have a little less each day. It costs a small fortune but DH loves it. What will you be up to today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, it's very windy again and cold but it's not raining YET. I slept like a top last night, I love my own bed!!!I'm not on line on my i-pad in this house yet so I'm using my little laptop (my favourite). ssshhh don't say a word.
> 
> Is everyone ok?


Morning Susan, glad you slept well. So did I but I've been in the guest room for nearly a week now while Mr P wasn't well. Must say it's rather cosy in there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm good to go purple!. The usualbird seed we get is that no mess seed. the problem is it's doubled in price. SO. I say the birds will have to have a little less each day. It costs a small fortune but DH loves it. What will you be up to today?


I might get round to tidying up a bit, not felt like doing much the last couple of days. Although I did do some faminly history research and found a load more of my Dad's family living not far from me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I know it sounds awful, but I love the bed to myself!!!I slept with DH at DS's and it was like being in a farmyard. His snoring is terrible. It can be heard down the street. Then he'll say he never slept. I really can't take it now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I know it sounds awful, but I love the bed to myself!!!I slept with DH at DS's and it was like being in a farmyard. His snoring is terrible. It can be heard down the street. Then he'll say he never slept. I really can't take it now.


And of course HE doesn't snore at all :roll: :roll:

Hello Susan & Purple, how are the two of you today


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I know it sounds awful, but I love the bed to myself!!!I slept with DH at DS's and it was like being in a farmyard. His snoring is terrible. It can be heard down the street. Then he'll say he never slept. I really can't take it now.


Nothing like your own space.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I know it sounds awful, but I love the bed to myself!!!I slept with DH at DS's and it was like being in a farmyard. His snoring is terrible. It can be heard down the street. Then he'll say he never slept. I really can't take it now.
> ...


Evening Xiang, have you had a good day? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It's going to start snowing again tonight. It's like it's making up for not snowing for the past 2 winters.
Looks like Saturday is going to be wash day instead of a shopping day.
I spent all of last night trying to find a pattern that I know I set aside. Somewhere!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Nitzi ..... Thank you so much for the card & gift, it is beautiful and I just love the colour of it. I was making a small item out of the previous Quiviut blend, but I will now combine the two, and make myself a pair of gloves. I hope to have them made before winter.
> 
> Susan .... Thank you also for your beautiful card.
> 
> Now for a request for all of my lovely friends ....... I have some emails, but not all, so could I please have emails PM'd to me ...... Thanks (in advance)  :lol: :lol:


Your welcome. I'm trying to get a set of gloves done too. I've never done fingers before. I always like a challenge.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I have had a relaxing day, today ...... And have just got home from the local cinema. I went to watch "The Hobbit" with 2 of my daughters, I did want to go with 3 of them, but the other one was busy.

I was actually nearly freezing, when we left the cinema - the cooling was on too low a setting :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I know it sounds awful, but I love the bed to myself!!!I slept with DH at DS's and it was like being in a farmyard. His snoring is terrible. It can be heard down the street. Then he'll say he never slept. I really can't take it now.


You should hear the snoring going on in this house with everyone having a cold. I'm a very light sleeper. I wake whenever there is a noise. Luckily I go back to sleep just as quickly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Nitzi, you be careful with all that snow around. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Is it the full story from the book. Someone said that it had been made into a trilogy too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Nitzi ..... Thank you so much for the card & gift, it is beautiful and I just love the colour of it. I was making a small item out of the previous Quiviut blend, but I will now combine the two, and make myself a pair of gloves. I hope to have them made before winter.
> ...


I found the fingers to be a little fiddly, but were still quite easy to do. I used a small circular needle


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better now. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Nitzi, you be careful with all that snow around. xx


Thanks I will. I've had lots of practice over the years. My Honda is pretty good in snow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


And I used my tiny dpns.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I think it might be have been, it will at least have a second part to it, cos it didn't finish with the ending of he book, the ending was very abrupt & leaves one a bit bemused & hanging on the proverbial edge


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've brought some coffee....Morning Nitz and Judi,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Nitzi, you be careful with all that snow around. xx
> ...


That's good. At the moment we need boats here, there's been a lot of flooding and rivers have burst their banks. I'm glad we live on sandy soil so it is not a problem for us.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That's why I got my new little circs. I tried DPNs but it is (like someone said) like trying to wrestle with a porcupine. Magic Loop ended up with toooo much loop and not enough stitches on the cable. I've used 2 circs before for socks and sleeves so I figure I can manage that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've brought some coffee....Morning Nitz and Judi,


Oh yes please. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've brought some coffee....Morning Nitz and Judi,


Morning Susan


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I saw video of Nottingham. It doesn't look like the flooding is going away anytime soon. I hope it doesn't freeze over.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've brought some coffee....Morning Nitz and Judi,


Morning GSusan. I'll pass. I have a cup of tea beside me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I guess it comes down to what you are used too. I find the short circulars hard to handle. But agree with you about the porcupine. The first time I tried dpns I felt I was being stabbed in all directions!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I get tangled with more than one needle :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am going off line a while, because, DH is setting me up on my i-pad! I'm fine on here really hahaha, I must look pleased!!! I love that guy!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I get tangled with everything....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Shand lives in that part of the country, hope she's ok.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Why do they do that? They even do it here when it's cold anyway! Did you love the film? I gave it 10/10!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs to practice on. Maybe I'll use some odd combination of techniques


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am going off line a while, because, DH is setting me up on my i-pad! I'm fine on here really hahaha, I must look pleased!!! I love that guy!


Ok love, catch you later. I must go and try and tidy up. Safe journey to work Nitzi and have a good evening Xiang. Love and hugs to you all. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am going off line a while, because, DH is setting me up on my i-pad! I'm fine on here really hahaha, I must look pleased!!! I love that guy!


You sound very pleased, when you are set up, I might just try & "FaceTime" you, just to see if it works for international. It works from m place to Adelaide


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy, How are you and yours? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I am going off line a while, because, DH is setting me up on my i-pad! I'm fine on here really hahaha, I must look pleased!!! I love that guy!
> ...


Bye Purple, you have a good day - don't do too much work, it is still the holiday season xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I look forward to seeing the results. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Mum wants to go see it on the weekend. It's in the next town over. That sounds like a glowing recommendation.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It was wonderful, I loved the book also, but the film didn't correspond to my version from reading the story :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


   whoops double post ...... I am a little tired .....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I am going off line a while, because, DH is setting me up on my i-pad! I'm fine on here really hahaha, I must look pleased!!! I love that guy!
> ...


Have a good day and don't work too hard. It IS still the holidays.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It's too bad that The Lord of the Rings was done first. That's hard to live up to.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Are you going to see the 3D one, I ducked a fire ball :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Yes, and this precedes The Lord of The Ring


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That sounds like fun. I don't think the cinema in the next town is equipped for 3D. I could be wrong.
When we went to Phantom of the Opera the effects were so good you could feel the heat from the flames across the seats.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


It's great fun, especially if one has taken children to see the film :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning/evening. Everyone sounds jolly today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


No children, just Mum. I hope she remembers her hearing aids.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning/evening. Everyone sounds jolly today.


Very jolly, but very tired in the best way that I have been for a long time :-D :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning/evening. Everyone sounds jolly today.


Morning Lifeline. I'm just chatting away avoiding going into work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/evening. Everyone sounds jolly today.
> ...


That's good, maybe you'll have a good sleep when you climb into bed.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/evening. Everyone sounds jolly today.
> ...


I don't blame you. I think this is the nice thing about working in school, I get the school holidays...done deliberatly to be free when the children were free.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Both my parents working in schools at one time or other. I got used to the school holidays.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


If it is 3D, you will be very well entertained just watching her, but the film is very well done.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I am really hoping that is what happens - I think I am actually nearly ready to go to bed very shortly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to bundle up and drive to work. At least the driveway is clear today. The snow won't go over my boots while I"m trying to get into the car.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a good day Nitzy.

Hope you manage a good sleep Xiang.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Have a great day
Sleep well Xiang
Bye


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! It's very quiet here, for once! The baby is asleep, bless her little cotton socks! Since she has arrived, she has learned to sit up by herself, crawl (more or less), enjoy eating real food and to shake her head to say "no" when she's had enough to eat!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to bundle up and drive to work. At least the driveway is clear today. The snow won't go over my boots while I"m trying to get into the car.


Hope your work day is a good one, drive safely xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! It's very quiet here, for once! The baby is asleep, bless her little cotton socks! Since she has arrived, she has learned to sit up by herself, crawl (more or less), enjoy eating real food and to shake her head to say "no" when she's had enough to eat!!


How wonderful she has done all that with you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! It's very quiet here, for once! The baby is asleep, bless her little cotton socks! Since she has arrived, she has learned to sit up by herself, crawl (more or less), enjoy eating real food and to shake her head to say "no" when she's had enough to eat!!


Isn't it wonderful watching a baby learn new things xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all! It's very quiet here, for once! The baby is asleep, bless her little cotton socks! Since she has arrived, she has learned to sit up by herself, crawl (more or less), enjoy eating real food and to shake her head to say "no" when she's had enough to eat!!
> ...


Yes it has been a delight! I had forgotten, what fun it is!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

How much longer are the VIPs with you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


My little munchkin points at everything now & asks "what's that" - then nods her head when she is told what it is - so cute :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


So delightful


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I have reached the point on "Non-compous" ..... I am having trouble focusing now, so as much as I don't want to leave, I think I should head of to bed, to discuss my sleeping arrangements, with my pillow. Have a good day, everyone & Londy .... Monopolise little KP, as much as you can, until that dreadful time arrives 

night night Lifeline & Londy xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I have reached the point on "Non-compous" ..... I am having trouble focusing now, so as much as I don't want to leave, I think I should head of to bed, to discuss my sleeping arrangements, with my pillow. Have a good day, everyone & Londy .... Monopolise little KP, as much as you can, until that dreadful time arrives
> 
> night night Lifeline & Londy xoxo


Night night Xiang. Have a lovely sleep.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

For some reason DH can't get me on line...There's a suprise!, I'll have to use my laptop. Oh deary me!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How much longer are the VIPs with you?


Another week. They are now frantacally trying to fit in all the things they want to do before they go and are worrying how they will get all the stuff they have bought into their bags!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm on line on my I-pad. How clever's that the eh? I wish I knew what I was talking about.

Lundy kiwi princess loves you so much. She is very advanced for her age, she really hasn't been a baby at all has she ?

I'm still on holiday today and I'm going to knit a while


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

A bit of grandma's handiwork! Broke my embroidery hoop making this one, can do no more till my new one arrives! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

oooooooo Let's have a hug....I'm usually only like this over doggies hahahaha...Charlotte seems to have found a place in me! I'm going to try and send a pix of the 2 men in my life.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> oooooooo Let's have a hug....I'm usually only like this over doggies hahahaha...Charlotte seems to have found a place in me! I'm going to try and send a pix of the 2 men in my life.


Susan, I have to say I am not really a 'baby' person, I prefer them when they are a bit older but Charlotte is special and will take a big chunk of my heart back to NZ when she goes!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> oooooooo Let's have a hug....I'm usually only like this over doggies hahahaha...Charlotte seems to have found a place in me! I'm going to try and send a pix of the 2 men in my life.


Here is a photo of DH and DS, taken at Christmas


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You are going to have to save so hard for the next time you may have to visit. It must be hard for you to know they are so far away. You'll always be very special to Princess. She's bonded with you!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Love the photos of Kiwi Princess and Susan's two special men. It is lovely seeing the folks who mean so much to you. Feeling better this morning, tum still rumbles but feeling more like myself.

GS your men are very handsome. I can see you in your son. He is a good combination of you and your DH. Lovely picture. You will probably become expert in a very short time on the I Pad dear. Have fun with your new toy.

Nitzi drive safe today dear. I don't mind using dpns. I guess it is just what we get used to using. Hope everyone's colds are doing better and enjoy the Hobbit movie when you go.

Xiang glad you enjoyed the movie. Notice they do the same thing here in the states, air conditioning up so as to freeze meat, and I am not meat.lol Hope you have a good sleep.

Purple hope those colds are now much improved. Yes it is nice to have one's own space. Glad you have been comfy in the guest room.

Jynx hope that the dentist isn't painful and that you are out of there quickly. How lovely your youngest DD got such a nice surprise from her employer.

Londy just such a beautiful little baby. She is adorable. I love babies. They don't sass, get into mischief and just like to be held and cuddled, and they smell wonderful. I worked in the neo natal unit years past in Chicago and loved the tiny babies. We made clothes for them and at Christmas dressed them up in red Santa bags and tied their basinettes and incubators together with red ribbon with reindeer heads on them.parents always appreciated our efforts to make the holiday as jolly as possible for the families.

Lifeline how are you today. I am feeling better. What are you up to today???I am going to take DH to see the computer nerds at Best Buy as he is having all kinds of trouble with new comp and Windows 8. I shall sit in the car and read or knit, if hands allow.

Binky I will try to go to the site later today and see if I can follow the directins this lady gives. My niece is having baby in June and I would love to be able to make a baby blanket for her with this stitch. I can crochet a bit, no master of the craft. I shall try to give this a go.

Well off to get dressed and take DH to his computer place. Love to all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning to you purley. It's already getting dark here and it's on 3.40pm. I don't want to start anything because we are out for our DS's birthday meal. We have to pick up DIL's mam and dad. I call her Mrs. Bucket!!!! did you ever get that comedy over the pond? hyacynth and Richard. They are them to a tee....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purly. Not up to much today. I am in the middle of changing the beds. I like to leave them without covers on for a while to air...that's my excuse (I like a little sit down half way through)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are going to have to save so hard for the next time you may have to visit. It must be hard for you to know they are so far away. You'll always be very special to Princess. She's bonded with you!


That's true, she gives me such a lovely big beaming smile whennever I walk in the room! Your two men are very handsome - no more than you deserve!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan tht is such a great picture of your DH and DS. I bet they are a great deal of fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Londy. I am so glad KP gives you her best smiles.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A bit of grandma's handiwork! Broke my embroidery hoop making this one, can do no more till my new one arrives! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Your design is fantastic. You really did a great job with the sewing. Enjoy your enforced rest from embroidery whilst you wait for the new hoop.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of grandma's handiwork! Broke my embroidery hoop making this one, can do no more till my new one arrives! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


Thanks, I guess I'll just have to knit instead!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Yay!!!! I've been doing a lot of that myself :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan tht is such a great picture of your DH and DS. I bet they are a great deal of fun.


They are pains in the necks really :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Susan tht is such a great picture of your DH and DS. I bet they are a great deal of fun.
> ...


And your love shines through every post...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is loading some books onto my new thingy..When the heck will I get time to read hahahaha...I've found some cash rolled up in my purse so I've put it in my savings purse for Worthing....yay


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you using that iPad right now? :mrgreen:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I was having a look at that knitcompanion, But I got interupted hahahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is loading some books onto my new thingy..When the heck will I get time to read hahahaha...I've found some cash rolled up in my purse so I've put it in my savings purse for Worthing....yay


How lovely...a mystery cash giver. Good idea to have a Worthing savings purse.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well at least he's trying to help... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Are you using that iPad right now? :mrgreen:


No I'm not, DH is loading books for me. I'm back on my old beauty laptop, which I love and adore. I've got to be honest, my head is all over the place with pods, pads and puds..I can't cope. I think they all expecta bit much of me hahahaha. I maybe come over like I know what I'm talking about hahahah


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've learned how to retrieve my i-pad emails on my laptop. How clever is that eh? There's nobody got my gmail address...well, maybe family and 1 other.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using that iPad right now? :mrgreen:
> ...


I worked out a way to remember the difference between a pod and a pad and, like with left and right, i have to stop briefly to go through my remembering process to get to the one I need.

You certainly do sound knowledgeable. I tend to bluff my way through like a child talking about a tv program they have never seen to be part of the in-crowd :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has now lost me offline on my i=pad, he's probably blown the darn thing up...(if only)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing the sensible thing and learning a bit at a time. That 's what I am doing with this new phone of mine. It was only a couple of weeks ago I was going to chuck it out of the window or give it to Mm for Christmas as she knows how to opperate it better than me. I am still heaily relient on DS#2 to use it :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

If I go missing off here then I'm lost forwever. god knows where I'll be! just remember I loved you all


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has now lost me offline on my i=pad, he's probably blown the darn thing up...(if only)


 

I'm sure you will eventually find yourself again...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> If I go missing off here then I'm lost forwever. god knows where I'll be! just remember I loved you all


We will set up a huge hunt...you won't be lost for long...we need you...who else will tell us tales of S&B and over 60s etc


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan...Susan...are you there...?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm here but I=pad gone AWL....hahaha...he's beggered the password up now. and if I say anything he's getting quite sharp hahahaha.....I honestly don't think these tech things are worth the bother.....hahahaha....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel the tension...it's just like it would be here in the same situation...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's keeping him amused bless him. Not as peep from him (as usual)...We'll end up going to PCWorld hahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan, I'm going now...washing to hng up, beds to make. I hope you find yourself. It's been nice knowing you...you are a good friend...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's keeping him amused bless him. Not as peep from him (as usual)...We'll end up going to PCWorld hahaha


Is there an Apple store in Middlesbrough? You could go there.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You've got to be here to appreciate this....I'm typing away on my laptop happy as a pig in ....! He's demented with my I-pad. I couldn't cqre less and it's annoying him but I can't win haha, If I ask how he's doing he snaps at me and if I don't then I don't care. I only wanted a book on it. I've had time to go to the town buy and read it!!!, I don't want the stupid book anymore now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The eagle has landed I've ot a stack of rubbish on my i=pad now from DH's i=pad!!!! I'm putting a day aside in my calendar for deletings hahahaha


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello girls are you all well? Susan you seem to be in a bit of a tizz, have you got a new bit of technology( spelling?) hope all is well with you. Not sure if I can make Worthing, I hope so though, when are you going there? Ann xxxxx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

I forgot to say thanks for the ecard xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting no more projects. not until I see some finality to all these I'm doing. Your gloves look great and the bride is pretty too.......
> ...


not only is the puppy adorable; he is also never going to be very big judging by those paws. DD is a stunner as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good to go purple!. The usualbird seed we get is that no mess seed. the problem is it's doubled in price. SO. I say the birds will have to have a little less each day. It costs a small fortune but DH loves it. What will you be up to today?
> ...


how wonderful. Are you meeting up with them, or are they not that close. We went to Australia to meet the cousins we didn't know about. They are great people.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I know it sounds awful, but I love the bed to myself!!!I slept with DH at DS's and it was like being in a farmyard. His snoring is terrible. It can be heard down the street. Then he'll say he never slept. I really can't take it now.
> ...


They're all the same. DH snores so loud he wakes himself up and says it was me - even when I was sitting up reading!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! It's very quiet here, for once! The baby is asleep, bless her little cotton socks! Since she has arrived, she has learned to sit up by herself, crawl (more or less), enjoy eating real food and to shake her head to say "no" when she's had enough to eat!!


wonderful that you haven't missed those four things. Now teach her to say Nan; that should be fairly easy!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > oooooooo Let's have a hug....I'm usually only like this over doggies hahahaha...Charlotte seems to have found a place in me! I'm going to try and send a pix of the 2 men in my life.
> ...


I have to admit I love all babies, but Londy , Charlotte IS special. Maybe because we've watched her grow. She's like a niece to us. Ans she really is a bonny lass.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Susan tht is such a great picture of your DH and DS. I bet they are a great deal of fun.
> ...


but they're YOUR pains in the neck and you love them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is loading some books onto my new thingy..When the heck will I get time to read hahahaha...I've found some cash rolled up in my purse so I've put it in my savings purse for Worthing....yay


Yay!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A bit of grandma's handiwork! Broke my embroidery hoop making this one, can do no more till my new one arrives! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


That is ssssoooooooo gorgeous, what a lucky little princess xx

When you get your new hoop, you really need to make her something that is so traditionally English, that no-one will question where it came from :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I think it was because we all felt like we'd given birth to her, we were all there pushing and shoving!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello girls are you all well? Susan you seem to be in a bit of a tizz, have you got a new bit of technology( spelling?) hope all is well with you. Not sure if I can make Worthing, I hope so though, when are you going there? Ann xxxxx


You must come to Worthing. I know it's a long way, but I went to Edinburgh. We pretty much missed you there, so we want you here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > Hello girls are you all well? Susan you seem to be in a bit of a tizz, have you got a new bit of technology( spelling?) hope all is well with you. Not sure if I can make Worthing, I hope so though, when are you going there? Ann xxxxx
> ...


here here there there. I'm with Saxy on this


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Is Worthing near Bournemouth or Brighton. I told BF who gets a bit peeved we were doing worthing and she said it was near Brighton, so just to be awkward I said it wasn't, she always has to be right!!!! I bet she is this time as well hahaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

hope this comes out. It's the angelic twins - just before they started school


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

and this is what happens when they started school!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is Worthing near Bournemouth or Brighton. I told BF who gets a bit peeved we were doing worthing and she said it was near Brighton, so just to be awkward I said it wasn't, she always has to be right!!!! I bet she is this time as well hahaha


just a short bus ride from Brighton. Why is she peeved?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and this is what happens when they started school!!!!!!!


hahahaha. They look full of it hahahhaha...Thats kids! ours are getting worse as they get older, I clipped GS1 the other day, I was so sick of the behaviour and cheek. I can't and won't take it......They know MY boundary


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > and this is what happens when they started school!!!!!!!
> ...


the girls are cheeky, but rarely what you could call rude - just silly.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

She just gets a little peeved when she's not the center of attention and all that. It's wasted on me!!!!! Love her though!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > nanabanana said:
> ...


Hello Susan & Saxy, how are you two this fine, dark, EARLY morning. I am doing well, but because I was in bed & asleep very early (for me) :roll:, I am now awake very early, so will chat on here, while someone is on, then get on with some knitting :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Good morning! It's a not-so-fine dark evening here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got myself all done up tonight in a sparkly top and I feel so uncomfortable hahahaha...I wonder what Mrs. Bucket wears....She's always done up to the nines. I swear her hair is never out of place..She's a nice person but OMG is she posh?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning to you purley. It's already getting dark here and it's on 3.40pm. I don't want to start anything because we are out for our DS's birthday meal. We have to pick up DIL's mam and dad. I call her Mrs. Bucket!!!! did you ever get that comedy over the pond? hyacynth and Richard. They are them to a tee....


Yes I have seen the Buckets too funny they are. DIL's parents must be lots of fun to be around then. Have a wonderful dinner celebrating DS Birthday.Chat with you later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and this is what happens when they started school!!!!!!!


I bet they did this just for Grandma - they have new-found independence .... hahahaha

They are such beautiful girls, they will become absolute stunners, when they are grown :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi I've got all DH's rubbish and on it there's I-player. Does that mean I can watch what I missed on TV? I'm not asking dh any more today. He'll think he's clever giving me the answers and we don't want him to think that too much.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi purly, I'm not going yet. We shakl leave in an hour. I might forget to call for Mr and Mrs bucket....deary me!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Saxy what lovely pictures of the twins. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi I've got all DH's rubbish and on it there's I-player. Does that mean I can watch what I missed on TV? I'm not asking dh any more today. He'll think he's clever giving me the answers and we don't want him to think that too much.


Yes, to a degree - there are free shows & you can also pay a subscription, to get access to more shows. I am not sure how current the shows are, though - you will need to check that out, so I wouldn't stop recording your shows yet. I subscribed for 12 months, to see what it was like - there are some good shows that I can't access anywhere else, so I use it when I am taking a break from my creative works.

Have fun with your iPad - it is great xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan I think iplayer means you can watch BBC progrms after they have happened. I don't know if ITV has an equivalent for Corrie and such the like.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan I think iplayer means you can watch BBC progrms after they have happened. I don't know if ITV has an equivalent for Corrie and such the like.


Thanks Lifeline, we have a similar thing with the ABC, and access to the other Australian channels, from their web sites


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Susan I think iplayer means you can watch BBC progrms after they have happened. I don't know if ITV has an equivalent for Corrie and such the like.
> ...


No worries. I am never sure if I'm right with these things. All I know is I hve iPlayer on my main bookmark bar at the top of the computer screen and thta's where I listen to and watch missed BBC programs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Judi I've got all DH's rubbish and on it there's I-player. Does that mean I can watch what I missed on TV? I'm not asking dh any more today. He'll think he's clever giving me the answers and we don't want him to think that too much.
> ...


I recorded Downton Abbey and Call the midwife, but I didn't get call the midwife. I'll watch it from my thingy if it works. unless there's a repeat on TV


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Then what Susan asked is correct, and she may be able to watch her missed programmes


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Saxy lovely little girls. The only way to tell them apart is their hair is parted on different sides. They look like they are full of fun and good times. I think they may take after you in temperment and looks.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan have a lovely time with DS this evening. Where are you going?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

do you know what I think? I think that anyone new to our little thread will think we are all tech dudes!!!!! Until I open my mouth hahahaha...Purley are you feelong less tired now?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan have a lovely time with DS this evening. Where are you going?


I shall PM


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy lovely little girls. The only way to tell them apart is their hair is parted on different sides. They look like they are full of fun and good times. I think they may take after you in temperment and looks.


Hello Purly, how has your day been, it is 4:00am here & I have already had 6 hours sleep :roll: :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well they will certainly think that of Xiang and Nizty.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > oooooooo Let's have a hug....I'm usually only like this over doggies hahahaha...Charlotte seems to have found a place in me! I'm going to try and send a pix of the 2 men in my life.
> ...


Haha ..... Peas in a pod ...... Hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has downloaded me a book and thought he'd filed it in his downloads and when he looked he hadn't hsahahaha....I'd be flinging the bloody thing!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


They both pee in the same pot too!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well they will certainly think that of Xiang and Nizty.


I love gadgets, but I think Nitzi would be the real techy, she works in the field & knows how to fix things when they go wrong :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Well they will certainly think that of Xiang and Nizty.
> ...


If they go wrong, throw it!!!! :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Nnnnooooooooooo ........ then I would have to buy a new one :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think DH is still looking for the elusive book. I didn't really want it anyway, I only said yes to please him. If I'd known that me getting one of these thingy's kept him amused so much I'd have had one ages ago.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think DH is still looking for the elusive book. I didn't really want it anyway, I only said yes to please him. If I'd known that me getting one of these thingy's kept him amused so much I'd have had one ages ago.


Oh my. I have certainly agreed to presents in the pst to keep DH happy and really wishing I hadn't because it's just not me. :-( But glad it's keeping your DH happy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think DH is still looking for the elusive book. I didn't really want it anyway, I only said yes to please him. If I'd known that me getting one of these thingy's kept him amused so much I'd have had one ages ago.


I am going to stretch your techy knowledge a little more, cos we might be able to do an international Face Time, but not today ...... As you are going out shortly xoxo :-D :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I think DH is still looking for the elusive book. I didn't really want it anyway, I only said yes to please him. If I'd known that me getting one of these thingy's kept him amused so much I'd have had one ages ago.
> ...


well, to be honest he DID hint about me getting one!!!! I just sort of kept saying I was OK with my laptop...That was enough for me.....He's very kind but think of all the weool I could have. BTW, after the hols I'm re-designing my wool cupboard. Back into boxes. Everythine I go in now there's an avalance and seeing as it's not my bedroom I'm not too popular. :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Well they will certainly think that of Xiang and Nizty.
> ...


I have face time on it. I was facetiming DH on the settee hahahaha...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Oh dear ...... Invading someone else's space :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have fun re-re-organising your wool stash.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


If you & I are on together tomorrow, I might give it a try then


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Still no joy with the lost book....I can't even remember what it was.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That would be so technically cool hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Still no joy with the lost book....I can't even remember what it was.


We're you reading it, or is it the instruction book - isn't it in the iBook app?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Still no joy with the lost book....I can't even remember what it was.
> ...


Some stupid romance thing!!!! I just liked the title and 204 people had rated it!!!!! Now there's somemore tech jargon (rated it) hahahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just spotted this...free patterns from Deramores until the 2nd Jan. There are some baby patterns there Susan.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133750-1.html


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just spotted this...free patterns from Deramores until the 2nd Jan. There are some baby patterns there Susan.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133750-1.html


Some of them are brilliant - next years gifts :-D :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Just spotted this...free patterns from Deramores until the 2nd Jan. There are some baby patterns there Susan.
> ...


Yep! Just downloaded about 8 of them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just had a look. I've downloaded a Debbie Bliss scarf cos I have the yarn, and a babies cardigan, thanks for that!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have also downloaded the Debbie Bliss scarf. And love the baby aptterns. Haven't got anyone to knit them for but, really like them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have also downloaded the Debbie Bliss scarf. And love the baby aptterns. Haven't got anyone to knit them for but, really like them.


I've downloaded the little pink one...It's cute.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you seen this one as well. You only get one free pattern from here, but worth it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133515-1.html


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Got to go. DH just sering up food. Have a lovely evening Susan. Judi have a good day. Get some more sleep though first if you can. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Got to go. DH just sering up food. Have a lovely evening Susan. Judi have a good day. Get some more sleep though first if you can. xxx


Thanks ..... That might happen through the day, at some time. Enjoy your day xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got thrown off here....I was floatuing around the heavens like my book that's never risen yet. I might have to go now because I don't want to be late. See you tomorrow, or I may i-pad later in bed hahahaha...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I have also downloaded the Debbie Bliss scarf. And love the baby aptterns. Haven't got anyone to knit them for but, really like them.
> ...


Susan, I am signing out now, see you tomorrow (for me, anyway) xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Saxy what lovely pictures of the twins. :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks. I think so.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy lovely little girls. The only way to tell them apart is their hair is parted on different sides. They look like they are full of fun and good times. I think they may take after you in temperment and looks.


their hair is on different sides purposefully! I can't tell them apart most of the time. One is actually an inch taller.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and this is what happens when they started school!!!!!!!


The twins are gorgeous Saxy! xxx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

I will do my best about Worthing, shall have to save my pennies though. It's just that we have 2 wedding in the Spring & I don't know if they will collide with your trip, I hope itwill work out. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy lovely little girls. The only way to tell them apart is their hair is parted on different sides. They look like they are full of fun and good times. I think they may take after you in temperment and looks.
> ...


we had identical twins at school once. we could only tell them appart by the hair ribbons. We eventually started to make an effort though as we found we were looking at their hair and not them when talking to them. One was taller and slightly plumper on the face and they did sound very different.
What was really interesting was when we had the class photo THEY couldn't tell which was which.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> I will do my best about Worthing, shall have to save my pennies though. It's just that we have 2 wedding in the Spring & I don't know if they will collide with your trip, I hope itwill work out. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Two weddings is big business... hope you can make it


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Girls,

I have had a quiet day and see the site for free patterns already posted. I took about 5 patterns off the site.

GS have a lovely time tonight and enjoy your dinner. I think you and DH are going to have some high times with new I Pad. lol Hope your book lands soon.

Xiang glad you got 6 straight hours of sleep in. Hope your day goes smoothly.

Lifeline how was dinner??What are you doing this evening??? I'm watching a little tv and doing some knitting. Feeling better today than yesterday. Just tired right now.

McPasty,hello. Hope the weddings don't coninside with Worthing??Keep fingers crossed.

Saxy can see where it would be hard to tell twins apart.Imagine you have lots of fun with them.

Purple how has your day been??

Binky and Linky hello girls. 

Shand and Tammie thinking of you ladies.

Am tired tonight. See everyone in the morning. Love Purly

Speaking of techie stuff, my DH new computer is in Computer hospital due to some bad virus it caught, not sure how.Could be up to a week before he gets it back.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi purely I,m ho e we have had a wonderful meal and evening out. The boys behaved themselves as they have been taught to and a good night was had by all . There was all sorts to choose from. 

I have to be back up there in ten hours. I said we'd go for boys and bring them no e for a sleepover. DS and DIL can go on the train to Newcastle for the day and have some well earned quality time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Night might all its midnight.. Can you believe it's midnight and I,m wide awake


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Night might all its midnight.. Can you believe it's midnight and I,m wide awake


Aaawwww ...... I could have tried to face time you, to see if it worked, but I thought you would be sleeping :-(


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: isn't it awful my MIL gave that to her


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi binky it's 4 am here and I'm wide awake. I think it's cos I k ow I have to be up early. It's very noisy outside with all the wind. Do you have snow?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! It's very quiet here, for once! The baby is asleep, bless her little cotton socks! Since she has arrived, she has learned to sit up by herself, crawl (more or less), enjoy eating real food and to shake her head to say "no" when she's had enough to eat!!


Oh I am so happy that you got to experience these firsts :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Yep, but I suppose she just loves it - it's from grandma (or whatever she is called) :roll:

How are you going - over the viruses yet?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Love the photos of Kiwi Princess and Susan's two special men. It is lovely seeing the folks who mean so much to you. Feeling better this morning, tum still rumbles but feeling more like myself.
> 
> GS your men are very handsome. I can see you in your son. He is a good combination of you and your DH. Lovely picture. You will probably become expert in a very short time on the I Pad dear. Have fun with your new toy.
> 
> ...


maybe we can Skype if you need some help I am here for you if you need the help I would def try to start now remember I am here if you need help just shout really loud :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thank you about DD but I am biased, and the puppy is a yorkie so yeah he is not getting a lot bigger he only weighs one pound


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi binky it's 4 am here and I'm wide awake. I think it's cos I k ow I have to be up early. It's very noisy outside with all the wind. Do you have snow?


Yes we do about 2 inches so far and still snowing, Sorry I missed you I was doing catch up and trying to nap apparently


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Sooo sorry I think I nodded off there for a minute please forgive me I wasn't trying to ignore you or Grandma Susan
getting there but I think the sinus infection is still hanging on there and they do call her grandma


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

the snow is coming down really hard so we will be snowed in need to sign off for tonight as I am falling asleep 

Love and Hugs

Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's 6.20 now and there's a pot of coffee on. I watched "Call the midwife" in bed. I'd tried to record it but I didn't for some reason.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's 6.20 now and there's a pot of coffee on. I watched "Call the midwife" in bed. I'd tried to record it but I didn't for some reason.


Hello, did you get any more sleep


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Coffee's poured out Judi. That was fabulous talking on face time...I can't believe we talked and we are so far away.I;m really proud tyou showed me your area and sewing room. I really could do with a room for my knitting.The next time we face I'll show you my wool avalanche, but DH is asleep in there at the moment  hahahah


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*YAHOO*...... I can talk, via Face Time, to my international friends who have an iPAd, iPhone or iPod; and who are using wifi connection. It was great ... Have just had a chat with Susan :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Coffee's poured out Judi. That was fabulous talking on face time...I can't believe we talked and we are so far away.I;m really proud tyou showed me your area and sewing room. I really could do with a room for my knitting.The next time we face I'll show you my wool avalanche, but DH is asleep in there at the moment hahahah


I look forward to that. We will also be able to talk with Jynx and Nitzi (if she has the correct type of iPod)

Coffee is wonderful XOXOXOXO

Doesn't seem to be anyone else awake yet :?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

May I add that Judi was sat in her sleeveless t shirt and showed me the sun outside. I was in my fleecy dressing gown nest to the radiator hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Coffee's poured out Judi. That was fabulous talking on face time...I can't believe we talked and we are so far away.I;m really proud tyou showed me your area and sewing room. I really could do with a room for my knitting.The next time we face I'll show you my wool avalanche, but DH is asleep in there at the moment hahahah
> ...


They've got sense and stayed in bed....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> May I add that Judi was sat in her sleeveless t shirt and showed me the sun outside. I was in my fleecy dressing gown nest to the radiator hahaha


My hair was dripping wet, too, and not from my shower. I have 2 a day during the summer, otherwise I am a walking puddle all the time (from the heat) although it is a little cooler today than it has been lately :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to buck up courage to go and have a bath or shower, and the central heating is on also...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have to buck up courage to go and have a bath or shower, and the central heating is on also...


Probably have a nice Susan friendly breakfast, too.

I am going to have some icecream, with banana & home made caramel sauce soon, then I will behave & have water, or green tea, for the rest of the night :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


That is totally ok, I know what it is to be exhausted & unable to sleep - and being ill only makes it worse. You just need to concentrate on getting well again, so time for you to minimise your activities xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's been lovely talking to you, see you later, enjoy your ice cream


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's been lovely talking to you, see you later, enjoy your ice cream


Bye Susan, I am going to do some more knitting ...... Enjoy your day xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is about 4 in the morning and I have to be up at 7:30 for Olivia's first real tournament with the club team..... Brother and wife are in at mom's for the week-end and I suppose we will have to see them as well... not that I'm in the mood. 

Love the picures... Susan, your men are very hansome.... even if they are pains in the neck!!!! When you get theat O=pad figured out, tell me what to do.. I still haven't taken the class and can't seem to get the instruction manual downloaded... though I haven't tried very hard.

Londy... Charlotte is such a little cherub .

Saxy, the girls are beautiful... (I think it is awful that they have to have hats with their uniforms... What girl want's to cover up her hair..) How old are they now?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I went to Deramores for the free patterns but the wrist warmers were not a pdf... I could print it out.. but printer is out of commission right now.. I'll take another look later and log on from DH's computer and use his printer.... I would rather downloae though.

Cold is still hanging around.. but no coughing... My nose is so sore, I may use an entire tub of vasolene.... It is really cold here. 

Did I mention that DD parked on the grass at her sister's on Christmas Eve and, with the rain, managed to get her car stuck, put huge ruts in their lawn and lost her bumper getting it pulled out.... Her poor little car is beginning to look like a beat up race car!!

I am also going to reorganize and clean-up studio after the first of the year. It is totally out of control... All the Christmas stuff will have to be put away first though...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good monring all. It looks like lots of you are unable to sleep and hve been up a lot in the night. So sorry that is the case.

Judi and Susan it sounds like you had lots of fun 'face timing' each other.

Binky the puppy looks gorgeous. Your DD looks like she has lots of fun times ahead with Pippin.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jynx it looks like you are not the only one have a re-organisation of stash...Susan is too.

What a shame you can't download that pattern with out printing it. I only print out patterns if I am actually using it right then.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly... Glad you are feeling a little better... The day after Christmas. I was so tired that I didn't get up until noon and then sat in chair all day..... Dr. did ask about energy level, so it may be a little side effect of the drug.... I know it is blurring my vision a little towards the evening... The dentist was just to get get permanent crowns placed... and he cleaned them for free... He said he could tell I was under stress because of the rapid plaque build-up.... I didn't know that was a possibility...and he also mentioned that steroids could affect the gums.... My health lesson for the day....

I am wondering if my computer has a bug.. It is acting up, but it may be a router problem as well.... I know I have to take it in to get the one folder replaced so that I can use my printer.... but just don't want to deal with it right now. I may just put all my patterns and docs of a flash drive and get a new computer or just use the I-pad....

Well ladies, I must get some sleep.... See you all tomorrow.... Stay warm and dry and keep those needles clicking.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using that iPad right now? :mrgreen:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It sounds like you are doing the sensible thing and learning a bit at a time. That 's what I am doing with this new phone of mine. It was only a couple of weeks ago I was going to chuck it out of the window or give it to Mm for Christmas as she knows how to opperate it better than me. I am still heaily relient on DS#2 to use it :XD:


My DS & DIL both have iPhones and they certainly seem like wonderful gadgets. However, is it part of the technology that they have to keep them in their hands, clicking away *all the time???*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello girls are you all well? Susan you seem to be in a bit of a tizz, have you got a new bit of technology( spelling?) hope all is well with you. Not sure if I can make Worthing, I hope so though, when are you going there? Ann xxxxx


Hya my bosom pal, how the hell are you?!!! All is well here, you may have seen that DS & DIL & Kiwi Princess are here so haven't been on much. I think w're in Worthing in April, oh please, please try and come, we missed you so much last time!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is Worthing near Bournemouth or Brighton. I told BF who gets a bit peeved we were doing worthing and she said it was near Brighton, so just to be awkward I said it wasn't, she always has to be right!!!! I bet she is this time as well hahaha


Um, well it's not too far from Brighton, sorry!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and this is what happens when they started school!!!!!!!


THey are gorgeous, what a delight!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. How is everyone today?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just spotted this...free patterns from Deramores until the 2nd Jan. There are some baby patterns there Susan.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133750-1.html


Thanks for that dear, I grabbed 'em all!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. How is everyone today?


Good morning dear, long time no chattee!! It's grey and damp and windy here too but the Kiwis are out at Hyde Park with DD & family for the day so we are enjoying the peace!! Later I am going to Polhill garden centre with my buddy as I hear all the Christmas stuff is half price, yay!!!
How have you been?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. How is everyone today?
> ...


Hi Londy,
Glad you have a day of peace and quiet. Enjoy your day at Polhill. I'm not too bad, being very lazy at the moment. xx
ps love the photo of Charlotte.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off now as Mr P and I are going to knuckle down to some family history research. Catch you later. Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Well I haven't done much today except muck about on this thing - oh and I booked a cab to take the Kiwis to Heathrow on Friday! It was £60 but it will be the last of many payouts for a while!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off now as Mr P and I are going to knuckle down to some family history research. Catch you later. Love and hugs. xxx


Byeeeee!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > and this is what happens when they started school!!!!!!!
> ...


Thank you. I agree!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> I will do my best about Worthing, shall have to save my pennies though. It's just that we have 2 wedding in the Spring & I don't know if they will collide with your trip, I hope itwill work out. xxxxxxxxxxxx


If they do I forgive you. But I will be unhappy. Do you not know the wedding dates yet?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


They really are peas in a pod. When Mum was pregnant she was told they definitely were not identical. Even when they arrived she was assured not. So they had DNA tested - and they have the same DNA. Of course. Who could doubt it? The differences are in the personalities, surprising enough. One thinks the other acts.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *YAHOO*...... I can talk, via Face Time, to my international friends who have an iPAd, iPhone or iPod; and who are using wifi connection. It was great ... Have just had a chat with Susan :-D :-D


Looks like I need an ipad!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I bet they keep you on your toes when they visit - adorable little scamps 
:lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have to buck up courage to go and have a bath or shower, and the central heating is on also...


I've just had my bath, and am sitting near the radiator, all toastie warm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have to buck up courage to go and have a bath or shower, and the central heating is on also...


I've just had my bath, and am sitting near the radiator, all toastie warm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

whoops. Double post. Slipping Saxy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is about 4 in the morning and I have to be up at 7:30 for Olivia's first real tournament with the club team..... Brother and wife are in at mom's for the week-end and I suppose we will have to see them as well... not that I'm in the mood.
> 
> Love the picures... Susan, your men are very hansome.... even if they are pains in the neck!!!! When you get theat O=pad figured out, tell me what to do.. I still haven't taken the class and can't seem to get the instruction manual downloaded... though I haven't tried very hard.
> 
> ...


The girls are four, five in March. That was their first day at school; I don't think they've worn the hats since!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I went to Deramores for the free patterns but the wrist warmers were not a pdf... I could print it out.. but printer is out of commission right now.. I'll take another look later and log on from DH's computer and use his printer.... I would rather downloae though.
> 
> Cold is still hanging around.. but no coughing... My nose is so sore, I may use an entire tub of vasolene.... It is really cold here.
> 
> ...


I'm going to do a lot in the new year as well. Honest! It looks easy on a list. No sooner said than...left.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > and this is what happens when they started school!!!!!!!
> ...


They were angels in the nativity play. Dad said it was fantastic acting!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


more like wear me out! But it's soooo worth it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Saxy, your twins are gorgeous. How are you doing?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just sat having cheese and crackers for lunch.

Going shopping soon...hoping to get to Specsavers and have eyes tested or at least get an appointment. My present glsses I'e had for the past 7 years and cannot read anytning with them at night time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple it's good to see you back. I hope you hae been keeping well...haven't seen you here for a while.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello I'm back home with my boys. They've been fed and watered and are currently playing in their bedroom. They are sooooooo quiet, this could be the cqlm before the storm. Seriously, they're usually fine when that come down here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Saxy, your twins are gorgeous. How are you doing?


I'm on a go-slow. Christmas has left me lazy. I need a bomb under me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've forgotten what housework is. I've never done a thing. DS is out of clean socks!!! He has plenty duds but they'll look daft on his feet!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm off to do some knitting, or fall asleep....with the boys here it'll probably knit...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Is sunny and looks lovely outside today. Had some showers yesterday afternoon. I too am going to get organized after the new year. There are some things I have wanted to get done and we are going to accomplish them this time down here. Although I loved Saxy's take on things, making a list and then leaving it. hahaha, so true for me at times.

GS tell the boys hello from me and know you will have a good visiting with them. I know my DH was complaining about the laundry piling up and no clean things to wear(has a huge closet full of stuff, just mot his favs) Will do more laundry today. Glad you are face timing with Judi. Soon you will be a master with your I Pad.

Jynx have a good weekend and enjoy GD's first tournament. Don't see brother unless you want to. I think we all have good intentions to reorganize etc, just gets messed up by life happening. lol Perhaps Judi could help you or Nitzi with figuring out how to use your I Pad. GS will soon be able to help alao, she is quickly learning how to use hers. I am impressed with everyone's skill on all this techie stuff.

Londy enjoy the day with your DH and hope you find great bargains out shopping. Friday will be coming so soon,hope the time slows down a little before the family goes back to NZ. Love the pictures of Kiwi Princess. Such a little darling.

Purple hope you and Mr. P have fun doing reseach on your ancestory. it is so interesting to find out things about our relations and such.

Xiang glad you had a great time chatting with Susan today. You and Nitzi are the techie queens in my estimation. I look at this stuff and get frustrated right off with it. Still trying to learn how to use my Kindle Fire. Just found out some how I can do stuff on it from the computer or some such. yeeks!!!!!!Help

Lifeline get your eyes tested dear. Seven years is to long to go without a eye check up. Hope they can help you out with new specs in a timely manner.Will probably surprise you when new glasses on how better your overall vision is and how you weren't aware of how bad it had gotten. Know that is what happened to me.

Saxy loved your take on making lists and then leaving them. I am so bad at doing just that at times. read it to my hubby also and he laughed as he does the same thing I do.

Binky I will take you up on your offer, if I run into problems with the blanket stitch. I can crochet a little, but as I stated am not secure or skilled with it. I prefer to knit, but occasionally will crochet something simple.

Off to start today's laundry procession and I hope all you night owls are having a hootin good time today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi purley, Nice to hear you!. I don't think I'll start laundry until tomorrow, when boys go home! This house is a tip from top to bottom.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. Have just got back fro the shops and have sat down with a cuppa and a peice of Christmas cake.

I wasonly able to make an appointment for the opticians... they didn't have any aailable today...it was ever so busy in there...I think everyone had the same idea as me. Any way I will be getting eyes tested on Wednesday morning and have been told to take present specs with me so they can see what prescription they are. I am so looking forward to being able to read properly again...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

hello from a very white Southern Indiana


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is another one that I thought would help with the size


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> hello from a very white Southern Indiana


Wow, that looks so beautiful Binky! Bet it's cold though!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Binky and Londy.

Lovely picture of Pippin.

The snow looks magnificent.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Binky and Londy.
> 
> Lovely picture of Pippin.
> 
> The snow looks magnificent.


It does! However, kindly keep it in Indiana, don't want it here!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Binky and Londy.
> ...


I have to say I agree Londy. Snow always looks nice but it's not very practical for going about daily life. Besides we have so much rain we don't need any other kind of precipitation...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > hello from a very white Southern Indiana
> ...


it is cold but I love the snow so pretty and since I don't have to go anywhere just get to enjoy it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Binky and Londy.
> ...


Hehehe I'll try!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I expect the children are enjoying the snow. And has Pippin been introduced to it?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I expect the children are enjoying the snow. And has Pippin been introduced to it?


since they are still recovering they haven't been out don't need any relapses

Pippin is way to small to be introduced to the snow it would be cute though he still is pretty wobbly since he is just now 7 wks old


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I expect the children are enjoying the snow. And has Pippin been introduced to it?
> ...


I quite agree on not wanting a relapse just get better all of you.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Binky, the snow looks nice, but your puppy, it is delightful!!! I want to cuddle it right this minute, I will go & wake up my little Pip, she is 4years old now, but so cute. As the others are saying, please keep the snow! McPasty XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bin key it looks so picturesque. Beautiful but I don,t want it haha, I've got the boys sleeping over . Des and dil went to Newcastle and des got some shoes. Gsd2 is here in my bed watching tv. Gs1 is downstairs with dh they r good as golD


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello from a very cold wet white Indiana :|

I am not as big a fan of the snow as Binky is lol .. 
We are expecting more on Monday night early Tuesday too  

Oh well ..

I hope that you are all well , just popping in for a quick hello , i have relapsed a little with my flu stuff , ear and lymph nodes are not co-operating on the getting well part and i still keep losing my voice .. so i am going to take it easy for awhile again because we cant have me losing my VOICE ...teeheehee !! 

Love and hugs to you all 

Have a wonderful New Year and i will talk to you all if not before then , it will be next year  

Love ya


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I agree totally - I love having my girls, but I then need a day or 2 to recover ...... Although it is getting easier, as they get more independent


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is another one that I thought would help with the size


he is just so tiny. Cute.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is another one that I thought would help with the size


Poor little baby, he looks a little frightened,  all by himself, in that big space ..... He is probably thinking "Where are those safe things, that were holding me?" :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another one that I thought would help with the size
> ...


That's pretty much what I was thinking. If I was that size I'd want human arms to hold me. Come to think of it.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello from a very cold wet white Indiana :|
> 
> I am not as big a fan of the snow as Binky is lol ..
> We are expecting more on Monday night early Tuesday too
> ...


....and to you darling! I really hope 2013 sees you in better health. Love to you and yours! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly drier and brighter Surrey. How is everyone today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning (just). I've slept at least 12 hrs....Hope everyone is fine and not much snow. I'm off to make brunch for the boys


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a cool and sunny Florida. Heat is on as it got down into much cooler temps last night. Hope everyone has a pleasant day/evening.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning (just). I've slept at least 12 hrs....Hope everyone is fine and not much snow. I'm off to make brunch for the boys


Good evening Susan, I was on my way to bed ..... but I was a bit warm, so I am watching some older episodes of Midsummer Murders. I have reopened a few of my windows too, otherwise the breeze can't get in - DH likes the windows closed when he goes to bed :roll: I would prefer to leave them open


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a cool and sunny Florida. Heat is on as it got down into much cooler temps last night. Hope everyone has a pleasant day/evening.


Hello Purly, how are you ..... my gorgeous GD's got there oven mitts today, but they were made incorrectly, so I will be making some more for them, this time with a pattern :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning purley and judi...We are chilling out (again) today. I'm going to have a "lush" bath. Do you have "lush" shops where you both live? They sell soaps and bath bombs etc.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

what was wrong with the mitts. they looked really good?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

good afternoon from a bright but far from sunny Worthing. I slept in this morning to catch up with what I lost last night. DHs snoring did not let up once. I'm going to have to start sleeping in the GSs room. 
I HAVE to go shopping today, or end up a dirty slut, as I am out of washing powder and cat litter.Apart from all the cards hanging up I have pretty much packed Christmas away, but I have plenty of washing to clear and I need to strip the bed.
I need to make my list of paperwork and prioritise it. New year brings lots of work.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> what was wrong with the mitts. they looked really good?


Or are you simply being a perfectionist? They looked good to me as well.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Saxy...My house has never seen hoover nor duster for days...I haven't had time due to chilling out....As for snoring, well it's just a no,no now. I WON't sleep in our bed anymore because I just end up in the spare bed, so I start there these days....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning purley and judi...We are chilling out (again) today. I'm going to have a "lush" bath. Do you have "lush" shops where you both live? They sell soaps and bath bombs etc.


I have heard of it, but I don't know if they have any shops here


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> what was wrong with the mitts. they looked really good?


They couldn't get their little hands into them :roll: so I told them to use them as toys & make up their own game for them ..... Hehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > what was wrong with the mitts. they looked really good?
> ...


Hahahahaha ...... not this time, they really wouldn't go on their hands - I need to make the next ones with more space around the hands, so that they can actually put their hands in them :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Saxy...My house has never seen hoover nor duster for days...I haven't had time due to chilling out....As for snoring, well it's just a no,no now. I WON't sleep in our bed anymore because I just end up in the spare bed, so I start there these days....


You get more bed to spread out in, also :-D :-D


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Saxy...My house has never seen hoover nor duster for days...I haven't had time due to chilling out....As for snoring, well it's just a no,no now. I WON't sleep in our bed anymore because I just end up in the spare bed, so I start there these days....
> ...


Our bed is King size, but the GSs are only 3', so I'd keep hitting the WALL, BUT IT WOULD BE QUIET.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry - didn't mean to shout!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You make me laugh about the mitts. hahahaha...Back to the drawing board?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS is supposed to be on his way for these boys. then I'm going in the bath.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Swap the beds around - if you do have to leave your bed, you should get the comfortable one :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You make me laugh about the mitts. hahahaha...Back to the drawing board?


I make me laugh, sometimes .... I seem to have problems getting the dimensions of things correct - they are either too big or too small; but I WILL get it right at some stage :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well Susan, I think I will head off to bed now, & get to sleep early for a change :roll: :roll: &#128164;&#128564;


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> good afternoon from a bright but far from sunny Worthing. I slept in this morning to catch up with what I lost last night. DHs snoring did not let up once. I'm going to have to start sleeping in the GSs room.
> I HAVE to go shopping today, or end up a dirty slut, as I am out of washing powder and cat litter.Apart from all the cards hanging up I have pretty much packed Christmas away, but I have plenty of washing to clear and I need to strip the bed.
> I need to make my list of paperwork and prioritise it. New year brings lots of work.


Saxy, the dirty slut, hahahahahahahahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > good afternoon from a bright but far from sunny Worthing. I slept in this morning to catch up with what I lost last night. DHs snoring did not let up once. I'm going to have to start sleeping in the GSs room.
> ...


hahahaha move along the bus saxy I'm with you!!!!! I wish DS was here for these boys I'm going insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > good afternoon from a bright but far from sunny Worthing. I slept in this morning to catch up with what I lost last night. DHs snoring did not let up once. I'm going to have to start sleeping in the GSs room.
> ...


that's not funny. It's serious. My house is a tip, but there are limits!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

You ladies are so much fun. I always feel better, knowing that I am not the only one who has no problem letting go of housework.

Saxy I did 4 0r 5 enormous loads of laundry yesterday and will do more today then the bedding to come and bath towels. I have been bad, but we have alot of clothes to wear, but now I have enormous mounds of laundry to do since I haven't followed my normal wash a small load every day or so.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

My DH used to snore loud enough to wake the dead, although of course he denied this. Since he is on the cpap machine now it won't allow him to snore, but if the mask is not on properly or it slips or water gathers in the tubing it is just as bad noise wise. I'm with you girls I like quiet at night time.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Judi you are a hoot. I am glad the GDs like their mitts and will most assuredly find a way to use them in their play. They did however look just fine when you posted them. Surprised they did not fit.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Londy, has you DS, DIL ans Kiwi Princess left for their home yet??? Or it it next Friday they leave. Dates mean nothing to me anymore, I find one day is as good as another now I am retired. Every day is a holiday.hahaha


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems no one around now. Bye all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hey Londy, has you DS, DIL ans Kiwi Princess left for their home yet??? Or it it next Friday they leave. Dates mean nothing to me anymore, I find one day is as good as another now I am retired. Every day is a holiday.hahaha


Next Friday Pearly! We are trying to fit in as many outings as we can before they go and as many cuddles as possible!! And Oh Boy, will I have the biggest pile of washing you've EVER seen when they've gone!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Londy, has you DS, DIL ans Kiwi Princess left for their home yet??? Or it it next Friday they leave. Dates mean nothing to me anymore, I find one day is as good as another now I am retired. Every day is a holiday.hahaha
> ...


I can believe the huge amount of laudry you will be doing. It is extra bedding, towels etc. when family visits, although neither of us minds when it is our loved ones causing a bit of extra for us.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I must get dressed and go to the grocwry to find us something for dinner and the next few days. Yea we can finally park our car back in our driveway today. The driveway was painted and car had to be parked at neighbors till today.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Londy, has you DS, DIL ans Kiwi Princess left for their home yet??? Or it it next Friday they leave. Dates mean nothing to me anymore, I find one day is as good as another now I am retired. Every day is a holiday.hahaha
> ...


Hello Bosom Pal, I'm sorry I have been ignoring you over the last few weeks, my brain has been o a walkabout just lately! M ind I've not been in touch with anyone much! seems you have been having fun with the little one.
I could do with a baby in the family xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


It will be the saddest washing I've ever done!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I do understand completely. I so look forward to my kids coming home from overseas and then when they leave I cry like a baby. I am sure you will also shed tears when yours go back to NZ. Do you think a trip to NZ in on the horizon for you anytime soon. I used to travel to the middle east at least once or twice a year, but can not fly at this time due to inner ear problem, Don't know if I will ever be able to fly again. This is the easiest and fastest way to get to them, and that is now cut off. Go see them if you can.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Mc Pasty, hope all is well with you. Seems you are very busy. Hope to see you around more in the new year. Best wishes for a Prosperous and happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I bet. All that work and no good result. Except the memories behind each item.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a getting lighter in the evening Surrey.
I am beginning to feel better today and actually managed a walk down to the shops and back. I am also beginning to eat.
I'm trying to knit fast as I am sure I am running out of aran wool.
How is everyone today? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Today is a milestone day for our family, maybe you would all like to share it??? GS1 has been given his first razor.....Although he is not yet 15 it is very necessary that he has one. He is chuffed to bits because he's the smallest in his class but no one else needs a razor yet....Believe me, he needed one.

I have just phoned, purple and she sounds still chock a block full of this flu virus...She has been for a tiny walk today so she's on the mend. Well done purple....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


no you can't. get another dog....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today is a milestone day for our family, maybe you would all like to share it??? GS1 has been given his first razor.....Although he is not yet 15 it is very necessary that he has one. He is chuffed to bits because he's the smallest in his class but no one else needs a razor yet....Believe me, he needed one.
> 
> I have just phoned, purple and she sounds still chock a block full of this flu virus...She has been for a tiny walk today so she's on the mend. Well done purple....


Ooh well done GS1 I bet he is so pleased with his razor. Thanks for your phone call Susan, I'm definitely on the mend and getting on with some knitting. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had my bath and feel less smelly hahahah.....the boys are home safe and sound. WOW! We will be going up there tomorrow afternoon and will be back Tuesday teatime..I shall take my new thingy...It's very rRE THAT i'LL BE seperated from all of you again...So don't go worrying about me...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had my bath and feel less smelly hahahah.....the boys are home safe and sound. WOW! We will be going up there tomorrow afternoon and will be back Tuesday teatime..I shall take my new thingy...It's very rRE THAT i'LL BE seperated from all of you again...So don't go worrying about me...


Glad you are getting on with your new thingy. I think you are very brave with all this new fangled technology. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Thanks for your empathy! DH is not happy to fly too far any more because of his painful leg but we are plotting for the whole family to maybe meet up 'half way' at some point, could be Florida!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We like Florida, purley's in Florida, Jynx, linky and binky are in USA, nitz could drive down and when I win the lottery w'll all meet. I'm going off to watch my recorded soaps..night all


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Back a little while ago from grocery shopping. Wow was the store crowded. It took us awhile to get everything and then lug it to the car and then into the house and put away. Now pooped. Might rest my eyes for a short while. For some reason I am getting nothing much done lately. I'll use the holidays as an excuse since I can't think of anything else!!!!or should I say fess up to anything else. hahaha.

Speaking of food what do all you ladies and your familys serve for New's Dinner or special tradition you have where you live. Very interested in this topic.

We have every year without fail Pork roast in the crock pot with sauerkraut.(put brown sugar and shredded apple in sauerkraut)baby peas, mashed potatoes and pork gravy with California sunshine salad. Salad is made with mandarin oranges, pineapple tidbits, marshmellows, cool whip and sour cream with maraschino cherries and coconut if you like it and I always put roasted chopped walnuts in it too. Hot dinner rolls and that is it. Dessert later in the day. Probably this year chocolate volcano cake made in crock pot.

GS your GS1 is certainly growing up. He will be swaggering around his chums at school when he goes back.Is a big deal for young men.Have a good time with the family dear. drive safe.Ps don't forget to take your thingy. hahaha

Londy yes come to Florida and meet up. it would be swell. What fun. promise not to interfere with your visit but would just love to stop by and say hello. Everyone come, what a swell time.

Purple happy to hear you are making some small headway toward recovery. Rest now and have a cuppa. Hope tomorrow is even better.

Linky so sorry you are relapsing instead of recovering from all your cold and flu symptoms. Take care and slow down and rest. Let others care for you dear.

Hope all the other girls are doing okay. So much illness. Jynx's DH has flu hope she doesn't pick it up.

Will be back a little later. Love to all Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie,
I am much better now. How are you doing? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 4:27 pm EST and -4'C (25'F). It was a beautiful day today, sunny and crisp with lots of snow on the yards (and not on the road). DD and I went shopping at the Zellers store this morning. The whole chain is closing and they are selling even the fixtures.
A turkey is roasting in the oven. It was one of the Butterball pre-stuffed ones. DD and I just chopped up and put on the rutabaga. Mashed potatoes and gravy will go along with it. I'd love a salad, but greens are really expensive this time of year. If I have a cucumber left, I'll chop some tomato, cucumber and onion and put some salad dressing on that. Or I'll have a bowl of marinated veggies.
After supper when I'm full of turkey, I'll try knitting for a bit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Back a little while ago from grocery shopping. Wow was the store crowded. It took us awhile to get everything and then lug it to the car and then into the house and put away. Now pooped. Might rest my eyes for a short while. For some reason I am getting nothing much done lately. I'll use the holidays as an excuse since I can't think of anything else!!!!or should I say fess up to anything else. hahaha.
> 
> Speaking of food what do all you ladies and your familys serve for New's Dinner or special tradition you have where you live. Very interested in this topic.
> 
> ...


Pearlie, your pork and sauerkraut sounds lovely. I really like a good wine sauerkraut, fried with bacon bits and onion.

I've been careful what I eat lately. It doesn't take much to get my tummy upset. I'll have to wean myself back to a normal diet.

I'd meet up in Florida. Just need some lead time so I can book time off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I'm not fond of flying either, I prefer the trains. That way I can get up and move around when I feel like it. Too bad cruise ships weren't faster for getting around by sea.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just had to rescue the rutabaga. It almost burned. I think it's time for me to sign off and finish making dinner. Talk to you all later, or tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Back a little while ago from grocery shopping. Wow was the store crowded. It took us awhile to get everything and then lug it to the car and then into the house and put away. Now pooped. Might rest my eyes for a short while. For some reason I am getting nothing much done lately. I'll use the holidays as an excuse since I can't think of anything else!!!!or should I say fess up to anything else. hahaha.
> 
> Speaking of food what do all you ladies and your familys serve for New's Dinner or special tradition you have where you live. Very interested in this topic.
> 
> ...


Oooh, love the sound of your Chocolate Volcano cake, recipe please! Also, is your crock pot what I would call a slow-cooker, d'you think? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Wotcha Girl!! Yes, it's been lovely to have lots of cuddles! She was a little monkey tonight, kept bobbing up in her cot like a jack-in-a-box!! Her mum and dad went out for a quick drink and as soon as they went, she just laid down and went out like a light!!! xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pearlie,
> I am much better now. How are you doing? xx


Hi Purple I am fine thank you for asking. just tired. I am trying to increase my stamina, and I think I am, but boy I get tired after shopping. Our grocery stores are huge here and it seems like we walk for miles to shop in them. Are your grocery stores so huge also.?????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Back a little while ago from grocery shopping. Wow was the store crowded. It took us awhile to get everything and then lug it to the car and then into the house and put away. Now pooped. Might rest my eyes for a short while. For some reason I am getting nothing much done lately. I'll use the holidays as an excuse since I can't think of anything else!!!!or should I say fess up to anything else. hahaha.
> ...


Hey Nitzi, your dinner sounds yummy. I am eating more turkey and chicken now and finding all kinds of recipes for them. Need to vary or they can get boring. I am in the process of making our dinner meatloaf, baked potatoes, corn and broccali salad. Glad you were able to rescue your Rutabagas. If we could go together to See Binky and Linky we could either drive or see if we could meet up on a train. What do you think??I hope everyone someday can all get together, Florida, London or OZ or Canada, all fine with me.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Back a little while ago from grocery shopping. Wow was the store crowded. It took us awhile to get everything and then lug it to the car and then into the house and put away. Now pooped. Might rest my eyes for a short while. For some reason I am getting nothing much done lately. I'll use the holidays as an excuse since I can't think of anything else!!!!or should I say fess up to anything else. hahaha.
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy I will send the recipe right after we have our dinner which is almost ready. Yes a crocxk pot is a slow cooker. I use crock pot liners in mine. Do you havr them in UK.??If not I can send you a box to see if you like them. Makes clean up so easy. Let me know dear.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just had to rescue the rutabaga. It almost burned. I think it's time for me to sign off and finish making dinner. Talk to you all later, or tomorrow.


What's rutabaga nitz

Purley I .i,e the sound of yor salad with the mandarins


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy I will send the recipe right after we have our dinner which is almost ready. Yes a crocxk pot is a slow cooker. I use crock pot liners in mine. Do you havr them in UK.??If not I can send you a box to see if you like them. Makes clean up so easy. Let me know dear.


Aw, you are so sweet but my crock pot (bought at a car boot sale in 1987) cleans up really easily! We don't have a special New Year dinner but my whole family are going out to lunch on Wednesday as it is the last time we will all be together for a while. We are going to the restaurant that we went to before DS & DIL headed off to New Zealand in 2005. Enjoy your dinner, I'm off to bed now lovey, night, night!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed also. Haha I AM in bed haha playing on my new thingy. I shall read a while now. See you tomorrow . Purely I quite fancy your chocolate volcano cake


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed also. Haha I AM in bed haha playing on my new thingy. I shall read a while now. See you tomorrow . Purely I quite fancy your chocolate volcano cake


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed also. Haha I AM in bed haha playing on my new thingy. I shall read a while now. See you tomorrow . Purely I quite fancy your chocolate volcano cake


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in to say goodnight. Done quite a bit of knitting today. Love and hugs xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to bed also. Haha I AM in bed haha playing on my new thingy. I shall read a while now. See you tomorrow . Purely I quite fancy your chocolate volcano cake


Are you ok, you seem to have developed a stammer, is that down to your new thingy?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just popped in to say goodnight. Done quite a bit of knitting today. Love and hugs xx


Goodnight my lovely, sleep well!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to bed also. Haha I AM in bed haha playing on my new thingy. I shall read a while now. See you tomorrow . Purely I quite fancy your chocolate volcano cake
> ...


Hi Susan and Londy. Sleep well. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just had to rescue the rutabaga. It almost burned. I think it's time for me to sign off and finish making dinner. Talk to you all later, or tomorrow.


What is rutabaga ..... Never mind, I am awake now & you are going to bed so I will look it up & also see what to do with it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Back a little while ago from grocery shopping. Wow was the store crowded. It took us awhile to get everything and then lug it to the car and then into the house and put away. Now pooped. Might rest my eyes for a short while. For some reason I am getting nothing much done lately. I'll use the holidays as an excuse since I can't think of anything else!!!!or should I say fess up to anything else. hahaha.
> ...


Yes, it is exactly the same xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Just rearranged the post :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to rescue the rutabaga. It almost burned. I think it's time for me to sign off and finish making dinner. Talk to you all later, or tomorrow.
> ...


In Australia, a swede is what we call a rutabaga :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to rescue the rutabaga. It almost burned. I think it's time for me to sign off and finish making dinner. Talk to you all later, or tomorrow.
> ...


It's a swedish turnip, yellow with a brown top. Not the regular white turnip with the purple top.
We have ours with allspice and honey.
I make a delicious soup with rutabaga, carrots, potatoes and squash. It can sit in the crockpot for hours and is great for days when we're shovelling the driveway to get the cars out or photog'ing in the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I popped back on, cause I really can't knit when I have cats trying to use me as a pillow.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is the recipe you requested Londy. 

Chocolate Volcano Cake

Ingredients needed:

1 Pkg. of devils food cake mix, 18 1/4 oz.size

1 2/3 cup water

3 eggs

1/3 cup canola oil

2 cups cold 2% milk

1 pkg.(3.9 oz, size) instant chocolate pudding mix

2 cups or 12 oz. semisweet chocolate chips


1. In a large bowl combine the cake mix, water, eggs, and oil. beat on low speed for 30 seconds, then beat on medium for 2 minutes. Transfer to a greased 4 quart slow cooker.

2. In another bowl wisk milk and pudding mix for 2 minutes. Then let stand for 2 minutes or until soft set.

3. Spoon over cake batter in crock pot. Then sprinkle with chocolate chips. Cover and cook on high for 3 to 4 hours until a toothpick inserted into cake portion comes out with moist crumbs. serve warm. Is also good with a side scoop of vanilla ice cream or whipped cream, or both, depends on what you like.


Is such an easy recipe and very delicious. hope you enjoy.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nitzi sorry your kitties think you are their private pillow. They are probably just lonely for you, and want all your attention.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Judi sorry we missed one another.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Chat tomorrow. Everyone, pleasant dreams or in Judi's case have an awesome day. Love to all, Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Judi sorry we missed one another.


Hello, I just popped back on, while I was printing out a pattern for Pyramid doorstops. I was going to see if you were still on line, but it is too hot in the room with the main computer - so I am going to get on with some pattern making, in preparation for sewing again.

bye for now xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Here is the recipe you requested Londy.
> 
> Chocolate Volcano Cake
> 
> ...


That looks yummy. I know what I'm making for dessert tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Laundry all folded and put away. Turkey stripped and bagged for the next couple of dsys meals. Kitties all fed, and some of them had turkey treats. I'm knitting until bed time.
Night all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have found another free pattern here ladies

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-134409-1.html


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am up rather early this morning. I am trying to get my body back into early mode so it doesn't come as too big a shock to the system next week. A good job too really...I am off to get vegetables now for new years eve dinner before the shops get too busy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy I will send the recipe right after we have our dinner which is almost ready. Yes a crocxk pot is a slow cooker. I use crock pot liners in mine. Do you havr them in UK.??If not I can send you a box to see if you like them. Makes clean up so easy. Let me know dear.
> ...


I have just got back from the shops. And guess what I saw...a crock pot. It had written on it 'Crock Pot the original slow cooker' hows that for coincidence.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a getting lighter in the evening Surrey.
> I am beginning to feel better today and actually managed a walk down to the shops and back. I am also beginning to eat.
> I'm trying to knit fast as I am sure I am running out of aran wool.
> How is everyone today? xx


It's good to see you back. Now don't go doing too much. Take it easy...you don't want a set back.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got up at 9am, how cools that then?I set my alarm. I've got to stop getting up at 10ish plus...Good morning all, it's so windy here and cold, how are you lifeline?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Judi it must be getting ery close to 2013 for you. Will you stay up to see the new year in? Happy New Year to you and yours. I hope it's a good one.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan. That's a good time to have gotten up. You might have read I was up early this morning, have been to the shops and now set to sit and knit the whole day through.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's very windy with squalls of rain in the wind here too. It's a lovely feeling I can stay in now. I feel a little sorry for DH who is back to work today and probably got wet cycling there...hope it's dry for the return journey.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lucky you. hahaha. I've got a house like a tip, I'm out for the day and night from this afternoon. I might take my knitting with me. I've washing to do and everything. When grandma has a holiday everything alse does. I seem to be the soul housekeeper until my little treasure comes on Thursday. It's getting me down now hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Is DH off tomorrow then? I think up here celebrates newyear more. It's nothing like it was years ago, everyone was off for new year.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It would get me down too. I have to say we have tried to stick to routine. We do a family clean and tidy eery Saturday morning. Everyone has their own room to do...when we first started doing it a few years ago it took ages now everyone is done in under an hour. The house still gets very messy in-between as you can imagine...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is DH off tomorrow then? I think up here celebrates newyear more. It's nothing like it was years ago, everyone was off for new year.


He's not sure. I expect he is, but will find out today. I hope so...I like the holidays to go on.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, but there's only 2 of us hahahaha....I've only been home about 2 days out of 7 and I had the boys overnight too. I'm so tired. No excuses..Honestly I'm a lazy effort....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

No you are not. As you say, you've had the boys there...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just going pee pee...(as linky says) hahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hehehehehehe...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm beck...I have to pack my little "trolly Dolly case". It's not unpacked from 3 days ago yet hahhaah


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That could be fun. You might find a surprise in there that you had forgotten about.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha..,.Did you get a message from our purple?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I did. It's good to have her back.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. I'm not dressed but I've been out feeding the birds. We have 6 bullfinches in the garden and they are munching their way through the sunflower hearts. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I did. It's good to have her back.


Morning Rebeca, thank you for that and morning Susan. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning Purple, we were just goung to start talking about you there....hahahah


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning Purple. I hope you wrapped up warm to feed those birds. I've been down to the shops and don't intend to go out again today. My plan is to sit and knit the rest of the day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning Purple, we were just goung to start talking about you there....hahahah


Morning, go ahead - as long as it's something nice


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning Purple. I hope you wrapped up warm to feed those birds. I've been down to the shops and don't intend to go out again today. My plan is to sit and knit the rest of the day.


I have my thick purple fleecy dressing gown on. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Would we say anything else???? hahahaha...Are you still as tired today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Purple, we were just goung to start talking about you there....hahahah
> ...


I would find it incredibly difficult to say something that wasn't nice (if not impossible)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I nearly finished the back of my aran yesterday and it is beginning to look rather big. Think I need to take some measurements.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Purple. I hope you wrapped up warm to feed those birds. I've been down to the shops and don't intend to go out again today. My plan is to sit and knit the rest of the day.
> ...


Ooooh that reminds me (the mention of purple) we have a new kettle...guess what colour... and who did Mm mention as soon as she saw it...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Flattery will get you everywhere!! How's MM is she enjoying her break off school?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I nearly finished the back of my aran yesterday and it is beginning to look rather big. Think I need to take some measurements.


Well that would help with the shortage of wool...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Sounds lovely, mine is purple too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I nearly finished the back of my aran yesterday and it is beginning to look rather big. Think I need to take some measurements.
> ...


Heehee, I've taken so long making this jacket I keep forgetting what I am doing. I know I wrote the pattern down somewhere, but of course I can't find it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


She's having a lovely time. She has her BFF coming today...she lives in France with Mum, but comes oer for some of the holls with Dad. She went there when the girls were in last year of primary school.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've hardly looked at my knitting in a week. I really wish I was sleeping in my bed tonight !!!!!. The children would be disappointed though, and it's only for one night!!. haha I find 1 night out of my bed knocks me daft for 2 days hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That sounds like fun. Does MM do French at school?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan's gone quiet...hope she's okay :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've hardly looked at my knitting in a week. I really wish I was sleeping in my bed tonight !!!!!. The children would be disappointed though, and it's only for one night!!. haha I find 1 night out of my bed knocks me daft for 2 days hahaha


I think we all like our own beds. We might go over to DDs tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've hardly looked at my knitting in a week. I really wish I was sleeping in my bed tonight !!!!!. The children would be disappointed though, and it's only for one night!!. haha I find 1 night out of my bed knocks me daft for 2 days hahaha


I thought you had disappeared. Mm wanted to stay up but I have said NO, I just want to go to bed at a sensible hour.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm here I'm here, I want coffee? anyone else? It's horrible mind, some stuff I got from lidles...yak..horrible...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Would we say anything else???? hahahaha...Are you still as tired today?


Slept a bit better last night. But just don't seem to have much of an appetite.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm here I'm here, I want coffee? anyone else? It's horrible mind, some stuff I got from lidles...yak..horrible...


No thanks, I'm right off coffee at the moment. Going to see if I can eat a piece of melon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Perhaps you would like some of my coffee then...we are coffee snobs we like Taylors Lazy Sunday...get it when on special offer.

Mm doesn't do French any more...she gave it up even though she was quite good at it...it's not compulsary to do a language anymore


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You won't have an appetite because you're not well.....Silly girl...If you don't use energy you won't get hungry. You are too poorly to be using much energy yet. Let it take it time and work through you....You always have to rush yourself...Here endeth the 1st lesson. You know I'm right, you would be telling us all the same,,,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Perhaps you would like some of my coffee then...we are coffee snobs we like Taylors Lazy Sunday...get it when on special offer.
> 
> Mm doesn't do French any more...she gave it up even though she was quite good at it...it's not compulsary to do a language anymore


I like to buy /starbucks or lavottza, don't knoqw about spelling, but I do like taylors lazy sunday. Will you make it strong please?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You won't have an appetite because you're not well.....Silly girl...If you don't use energy you won't get hungry. You are too poorly to be using much energy yet. Let it take it time and work through you....You always have to rush yourself...Here endeth the 1st lesson. You know I'm right, you would be telling us all the same,,,


Yes MUm


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Would we say anything else???? hahahaha...Are you still as tired today?
> ...


Your appetite will eventually return. When I had flu acouple of years ago I went back to work sooooo thin... Can you imagine it was Christmas and I had chocolates left over long afetr new year


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Perhaps you would like some of my coffee then...we are coffee snobs we like Taylors Lazy Sunday...get it when on special offer.
> 
> Mm doesn't do French any more...she gave it up even though she was quite good at it...it's not compulsary to do a language anymore


Not heard of Taylors Lazy Sunday, but I am right off all coffee at the moment, but the worst thing is I'm off the wine as well!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You won't have an appetite because you're not well.....Silly girl...If you don't use energy you won't get hungry. You are too poorly to be using much energy yet. Let it take it time and work through you....You always have to rush yourself...Here endeth the 1st lesson. You know I'm right, you would be telling us all the same,,,


I second that Susan...well said that girl


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you would like some of my coffee then...we are coffee snobs we like Taylors Lazy Sunday...get it when on special offer.
> ...


OMG you must be bad


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

One strong Lazy Sunday coming up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I think it's cos it's gone to my chest. Good excuse for doing nothing, but knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to rescue the rutabaga. It almost burned. I think it's time for me to sign off and finish making dinner. Talk to you all later, or tomorrow.
> ...


so do I. But forget the coconut!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I tried some the other day and it tasted horrible. I hope this is only a temporary set back.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Saxy, I see we are all up before god today...What about me at 9 then? Am I proud or what hahahah. Lifelines got the coffee going...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Saxy. Been for your early morning paddle yet?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Saxy...are you ready for a coffee?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am taking "Thingy" with me this afternoon then I won't be without my friends.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'e just remembered a secret stash of jam sandwich creams, anyone want one with the coffee?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am taking "Thingy" with me this afternoon then I won't be without my friends.


Are you finding it easier to use?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am taking "Thingy" with me this afternoon then I won't be without my friends.


We are so glad you have your 'thingy'. Are you beginning to find it a little more user-friendly?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It is now pouring with rain and come over very dark. Don't think I'll be going anywhere for the rest of the year.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I am taking "Thingy" with me this afternoon then I won't be without my friends.
> ...


nope  hahahaha...I read from it before I go to sleep. and I can take you all with me, so I'm really pleased with it now. I have a problem with a touch screen though. I touch it and it doesn't do nothing hahaha..I end up clling it stupid :hunf:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It is now pouring with rain and come over very dark. Don't think I'll be going anywhere for the rest of the year.


Hehehehe

As teenagers we use to say daft things like "I'm not going to shower/change my knickers till next year and think it soooo funny :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > It is now pouring with rain and come over very dark. Don't think I'll be going anywhere for the rest of the year.
> ...


my old man still sys things like that and I could cringe...He's not funny and certainly won't be tonight when he says the same things over again for the 66th time!!!!! I might just lamp him one :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > It is now pouring with rain and come over very dark. Don't think I'll be going anywhere for the rest of the year.
> ...


I must be a teenager at heart. I find it really exciting when I see the new year celebrations from Sydney and it's still last year here. They say little things please little minds.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Well, I shall think he's funny. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I HATE new year..... I don't really know why, I'd rather be in my bed and be asleep or reading my book. But, I know I don't like new year...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go and have a shower and then see if I feel like something to eat. Hope you enjoy the rest of the year and I shall ctch you all later. Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a lovely shower. Chat soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye Purple...I'm just finishing my coffee then I'm off too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm going to have a rummage now to find some wool and knit...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye, enjoy your day. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Byeeeee. It's been lovely chatting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye to you all...love xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Here is the recipe you requested Londy.
> 
> Chocolate Volcano Cake
> 
> ...


Thanks Pearly! Can use your other packet of pudding mix to have a go at this!!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a getting lighter in the evening Surrey.
> ...


I totally agree with that. You need to get better slowly and thoroughly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I HATE new year..... I don't really know why, I'd rather be in my bed and be asleep or reading my book. But, I know I don't like new year...


Nor me, I think it's the worst time of the year, the weather here doesn't help either! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It would get me down too. I have to say we have tried to stick to routine. We do a family clean and tidy eery Saturday morning. Everyone has their own room to do...when we first started doing it a few years ago it took ages now everyone is done in under an hour. The house still gets very messy in-between as you can imagine...


that sounds wonderful. I'm like Susan. If I don't do it it doesn't get done. I gave up years ago. He likes living in a tip. I just don't ever invite MY friends here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. I'm not dressed but I've been out feeding the birds. We have 6 bullfinches in the garden and they are munching their way through the sunflower hearts. How is everyone today? xx


good morning lovely girl. You sound a bit better - out in the garden in your bedclothes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Purple, we were just goung to start talking about you there....hahahah
> ...


we'd be hard pushed to find something nasty.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan's gone quiet...hope she's okay :XD:


asleep?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning Saxy, morning Becca, morning Purple and Susan!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here I'm here, I want coffee? anyone else? It's horrible mind, some stuff I got from lidles...yak..horrible...
> ...


nature knows what you should and shouldn't eat and drink. She's healing you; go with the flow. Melon is good. Something dry' like toast or crackers?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Saxy. Been for your early morning paddle yet?


you know very well that, living by the sea, I never go into it. Mind you, just going out of doors means going for a paddle these days! It's raining again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Saxy...are you ready for a coffee?


yes please!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'e just remembered a secret stash of jam sandwich creams, anyone want one with the coffee?


one of my favourites.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I don';t get on with touch screens. DS3 says I don't touch hard enough. Story of my life!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I think we are all still teenagers. I remember when I started work at the Benefits Agency my boss said I had to remember that crochety old Miss Whatever is still young Daisy Whatever who had the smallest waist in class. I never forgot that lesson.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


and you love him really. That's what is so frustrating. I could kill mine sometimes, but how can you kill the other half of you?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I HATE new year..... I don't really know why, I'd rather be in my bed and be asleep or reading my book. But, I know I don't like new year...


Is it that 'here we go again, same old same old...' feeling. Out with the old, in with the new, and what's the difference?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Byeeeee. It's been lovely chatting.


it has indeed, thanks girls. Chatting in real time, wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning Saxy, morning Becca, morning Purple and Susan!!


morning gorgeous girl!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Saxy, morning Becca, morning Purple and Susan!!
> ...


Looking forward to Worthing hon or maybe we can get up a trip somewhere before then? Haven't been to London for ages and would welcome an anti "the baby's gone home" cheer up!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


a trip to London to see you (and any other available tenas) would be magic. I want to go back to Dalston Market for starters.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning lovelies, sunny and cold here this morning. Heater running all night and heavy blankets out. Hopefully will reach 70 today. Can't believe New Year's Eve is tonight. Time seems to go faster every day any more.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS have a great time with the family. Tell DH I laughed at his little jokes. Have fun with the boys and don't wory about the house being a tip. Just curious again, what exactly does tip mean, upside down or some such.??????????

Purple if this cold has settled in your chest and you are still under the weather, you should see doctor. You don't want to get an pneumonia or some such dear. Please do stay in where it is warm and comfortable and drink plenty of fluids. Are you on any medicine for your symptoms. Worry about you dear.

Londy a day in London with your buds sounds wonderful. Help to assauge your loss of kids and Kiwi heading home. Hope you like the cake.Let me know if you do or not. Yes the packet of pudding will be just the ticket.

Saxy I had a vision of you paddling a canoe on the ocean every morning. Hahahaha. It is a wonder some of the imagines one gets in their head from innocent words, isn't it. Need to agree, we can't do in our other half as we love them, but they can certainly lead us to distraction at times.

Lifeline, good girl for getting your body used to the early morning hours agsin. You are very disciplined. I used to tell myself to do the same thing when I had time off, but never could manage to do it. I love to sleep in or used to. Now body says 7 am nearly every morning. have fun knitting today.

Sounds like the weather there is cold and very rainey. Is this normal winter weather for you folks in the UK??Do you ever get much snow?????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Want to wish all my lovely tena friends a most wonderful and healthy New Year. Thank you all for the lovely memories we had in the old year and looking so forward to making many new and wonderful memories in the new year to come.Love all, Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Girls, I finally got the directions out for my cape coat to knit. This is my next big project, next to taking class on here for lace shawl. Now I read thru the pattern last night and I have some questions and hope one of you or some of you dear ladies can help me out. I could email the pattern to you and see if you could answer some of my questions or tell me how to do some of these things. I really love the cape coat and would love to start it, but I don't want to continually frog stuff, cause I don't understand the directions.I need help!!!!!!Thanks to you very proficient ladies for any help.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS have a great time with the family. Tell DH I laughed at his little jokes. Have fun with the boys and don't wory about the house being a tip. Just curious again, what exactly does tip mean, upside down or some such.??????????
> 
> Purple if this cold has settled in your chest and you are still under the weather, you should see doctor. You don't want to get an pneumonia or some such dear. Please do stay in where it is warm and comfortable and drink plenty of fluids. Are you on any medicine for your symptoms. Worry about you dear.
> 
> ...


A tip is a dumping site. We refer to our local rubbish sites as tips.

We have had more rain this year than at any time in the last 100 years, due to the jet stream moving south. Where it goes makes all the difference to our weather. So, no, not normal weather. Scotland gets plenty of snow, southern England gets very little, and I, in Worthing, hardly recognise it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls, I finally got the directions out for my cape coat to knit. This is my next big project, next to taking class on here for lace shawl. Now I read thru the pattern last night and I have some questions and hope one of you or some of you dear ladies can help me out. I could email the pattern to you and see if you could answer some of my questions or tell me how to do some of these things. I really love the cape coat and would love to start it, but I don't want to continually frog stuff, cause I don't understand the directions.I need help!!!!!!Thanks to you very proficient ladies for any help.


we will be glad to help, but maybe it will become clearer as you do it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Purly, do you have our emails?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Right! Lets get this week out of the way and we'll have a planning pow-wow!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


cheered me up already!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > GS have a great time with the family. Tell DH I laughed at his little jokes. Have fun with the boys and don't wory about the house being a tip. Just curious again, what exactly does tip mean, upside down or some such.??????????
> ...


Yeh, forget the Christmas card scenes of Victorian villages dusted with snow and Carol singers round the door, that is pure romance! Generally, our winters are miserable, which is probably why us girls are so cheerful to redress the balance!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Want to wish all my lovely tena friends a most wonderful and healthy New Year. Thank you all for the lovely memories we had in the old year and looking so forward to making many new and wonderful memories in the new year to come.Love all, Purly


....and the same to you, gorgeous girl! You never know, 2013 might see more Tenas than ever meeting up......!!!
Love ya xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Me too, can't wait!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm gonna say this just once more:

***********HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!*******************

Seriously, I hope we all keep fit, well and happy in 2013, we become even better friends, and that we knit (or crochet) our little socks off!!! Lotsa love from me!! xxxxxx
:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Judi it must be getting ery close to 2013 for you. Will you stay up to see the new year in? Happy New Year to you and yours. I hope it's a good one.


Hello ..... As I type this, it is 1:15am Jan 1st 2013. For excitement in my household , I made Ginderbread Loaf & small cakes, & had some of that, spread with butter watched "Rocky Horror Picture Show", then DD&SIL I watched "Awake" - she had a drink of coke & I had 2 "WKD's, which taste like cream soda, but have a bit of alcohol in them - very nice. DD & DH are in bed now, & I am knitting & watching recorded shows


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning Purple. I hope you wrapped up warm to feed those birds. I've been down to the shops and don't intend to go out again today. My plan is to sit and knit the rest of the day.


I had a busy day yesterday, I did a little cleaning, then I cut out a pattern, ready to cut fabric when I find what I want), finished off a fabric book (photo will be posted tomorrow) did a bit of cooking & now I am knitting .... hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you would like some of my coffee then...we are coffee snobs we like Taylors Lazy Sunday...get it when on special offer.
> ...


Now that is REALLY bad - have you had a checkup, or are you self medicating???


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm gonna say this just once more:
> 
> ***********HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!*******************
> 
> ...


This greeting is returned to each & everyone of my international friends xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Judi if you are still there. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR 

And this is to everyone of you Tenas. Have a good one, one and all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I would love to join in, but completely understand if you want to make it a mid-week affair. Maybe we could have a couple of meet-ups in Jan/Feb to cover both times (just a thought)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Lifeline, good girl for getting your body used to the early morning hours agsin. You are very disciplined. I used to tell myself to do the same thing when I had time off, but never could manage to do it. I love to sleep in or used to. Now body says 7 am nearly every morning. have fun knitting today.

Purley, it doesn't feel like such a good ide now at 4 in the afternoon...I want to sleep. But better to feel like this now than at the end of the first day back on Monday.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Girls, I finally got the directions out for my cape coat to knit. This is my next big project, next to taking class on here for lace shawl. Now I read thru the pattern last night and I have some questions and hope one of you or some of you dear ladies can help me out. I could email the pattern to you and see if you could answer some of my questions or tell me how to do some of these things. I really love the cape coat and would love to start it, but I don't want to continually frog stuff, cause I don't understand the directions.I need help!!!!!!Thanks to you very proficient ladies for any help.
> ...


No I don't think it will be clearer as I do it as there are some directions I just don't get. I do think a clearer set of directions could have been done, but perhaps it is just me. I really do need help understanding some parts as they happened right at the beginning of project. I shall have to check to see if I have your e mail address Saxy, I don't believe I do, but let me double check and I will get back to you.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Want to wish all my lovely tena friends a most wonderful and healthy New Year. Thank you all for the lovely memories we had in the old year and looking so forward to making many new and wonderful memories in the new year to come.Love all, Purly
> ...


Oh I hope so. It would be just wonderful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone from a very dark, wet and windy Surrey.

HAPPY NEW YEAR AUSTRALIA as you are already in 2013.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls, I finally got the directions out for my cape coat to knit. This is my next big project, next to taking class on here for lace shawl. Now I read thru the pattern last night and I have some questions and hope one of you or some of you dear ladies can help me out. I could email the pattern to you and see if you could answer some of my questions or tell me how to do some of these things. I really love the cape coat and would love to start it, but I don't want to continually frog stuff, cause I don't understand the directions.I need help!!!!!!Thanks to you very proficient ladies for any help.


Sweet friend , I'll help you any way that I can. Between us all well get u there. I'm at the family's now and thinking of eating yet again. If i don't get on line again tonight then happy new year to you one and all. Love each of you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I must go now as I'm being talked to and it's bad manners to do it when folk want to talk. I'll try and get on later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm gonna say this just once more:
> 
> ***********HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!*******************
> 
> ...


could we be better friends? I suppose we could if we try. Hang on, we are trying!! And we get better and better.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


when's half term? I don't want to wait that long, but I could always come again!


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone who are in 2013 already, I wish for you a very blessed year xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy New Year Xiang and Smiley in the wonderful land down under.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Hogmany  (new year's eve) 

sitting here after cooking all day in preparation for my mum and husband coming tomorrow for a buffet.

sitting with electric heaters because my heating died today  engineer coming tomorrow beteween 8am and 1pm so my first foot will be a heating engineer!!

I'll say happy new ears tommorow to you all but to Judi and Anne Happy New Year  xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy New Year Xiang and Smiley!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been knitting away on a pair of mittens and a little hat finished them all yesterday now I have to frog two other projects and restart them


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am with Grandma Susan I don't like new year either, but I know why!

but I still want to wish you all a very

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

Love you all!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

we are supposed to get more of the white stuff today and get really cold over the next few days!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to go start a load of laundry and frog a project and rewind the yarn, did I mention that I love having this ball winder it is awesome when I have to frog something I just wind it as it goes and easy peasy no tangles awesome I think that is why I was able to knit the whole hat yesterday I didn't have to fight the yarn!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa, Can I pop over and borrow your wool winder as I think I have to frog my aran jacket. It has come up way too big.

Anyway, how are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Happy New Year to everyone who are in 2013 already, I wish for you a very blessed year xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi McP. how you doing? xx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year to everyone who are in 2013 already, I wish for you a very blessed year xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Hello Purple, I'm ok, I think I will PM ypu xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Towards the end of February.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am with Grandma Susan I don't like new year either, but I know why!
> 
> but I still want to wish you all a very
> 
> ...


I Love you Binky , and i know why you dont like New Year for it is my reason for not liking it too ... This one will be especially hard because of our dear nephew getting married just less than two weeks ago .

But ... 
On that note ...
I Love you all so much !  
And i want to wish you all the Happiest New Year ! 
May this one will filled with as many wonders as the last , as much joy and love .. as much friendship and kindness ...health and laughter .... and WAY MORE KNITTING 

I Love you all and miss getting to chat with you , If i were to make a resolution it would be to not neglect my KP family so much .

Hugs and Kisses !! 
Talk to you all next year .


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I am with Grandma Susan I don't like new year either, but I know why!
> ...


I hope you have a Happy New Year Binky and Linky.

Take care and chat next year xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Another year nearly over here, so I would like to take the opportunity to thank you all for your friendship, advice and support and most especially your love. I am truly blessed to have such wonderful friends.

May you and yours have a happy, healthy, peaceful and content 2013.

With all my love and hugs xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am going to go now as I am off to bed.

we have solved the problem of MM wanting to stay up to see the fireworks on the tv and us wanting to go to bed...she's gone to see the fireworks for real...with BFF. (they are going with a sensible adult, I wouldn't allow her to go up into town just with another 14 yr old)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Another year nearly over here, so I would like to take the opportunity to thank you all for your friendship, advice and support and most especially your love. I am truly blessed to have such wonderful friends.
> 
> May you and yours have a happy, healthy, peaceful and content 2013.
> 
> With all my love and hugs xxxx


    :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you staying up Purple? have a lovely time whatever you do...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Happy New Year to everyone who are in 2013 already, I wish for you a very blessed year xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I welcolmed the new year in a very quiet way, watching a movie at home

Thank you for all the well wishes for the New Year, and I hope the New Year brings good health, happiness & reasonably stress free. Xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I am with Grandma Susan I don't like new year either, but I know why!
> ...


You don't neglect us bonny lass. You have had the year from hell,with your health. Here's hoping 2013 is better for us all. I think I understand why you don't like new year. You told me once a long time ago. It is sad. Loves and hugs to you both xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:01 pm EST and cold out.
I am too stuffed to move. We made a meal of hors-d'ouevres, shrimp ring and asparagas. Mum and her guy went to see the fireworks on the beach but I"m too uncomfortable to walk. I'm parked in front of the TV watching new year around the world.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I too am parked with the tv and some knitting might go to bed early also working on a wip I haven't touched for awhile mindless knitting gotta love it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Lisa, Can I pop over and borrow your wool winder as I think I have to frog my aran jacket. It has come up way too big.
> 
> Anyway, how are you? xx


You are welcome anytime :-D

I am hanging in there this sinus infection doesn't seem to want to clear up though it seems like I get one this hard to shake every December :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Yes it is sad even after this long.

Love and hugs to you too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:01 pm EST and cold out.
> I am too stuffed to move. We made a meal of hors-d'ouevres, shrimp ring and asparagas. Mum and her guy went to see the fireworks on the beach but I"m too uncomfortable to walk. I'm parked in front of the TV watching new year around the world.


What kind of hors-d'ouevres I always want to make a menu of them and can't seem to figure out what to make :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:01 pm EST and cold out.
> ...


Spring rolls, pot stickers, torpedo shrimp, lobster bites, cheese sticks. We had 4 boxes of different collections. Just make a whole plateful for each person.
22 minutes until New Year in Newfoundland on Canada's east coast.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I too am parked with the tv and some knitting might go to bed early also working on a wip I haven't touched for awhile mindless knitting gotta love it!


I was just telling DD how many projects I haven't finished during the last part of this year. I was doing well at the beginning. I got lots finished. Now I can't even seem to finish a cowl.
Too easily distracted I guess.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Midnight must be getting close for someone now, hope everyone has a good time, no matter what you decide to do.

I am sewing now, making some heat pads, in an attempt to alleviate pain in various joints & ligaments tether points - it's all good though xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Happy 2013 to Newfoundland Canada.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy 2013 to Newfoundland Canada.


Happy new year!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

*********************
Happy New Year from Port Hope Ontario Canada
**********************
Good night 2012

The fireworks are going off and I'm going to bed.

Good day 2013

May all my Tena friends on Knitting Paradise have a better year than last. 
I wish you well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


then we can meet up then


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's coming up to 8.30 on a bright, cold new year's day and I'm only up because I've hardly had a wink of sleep all night. 
DH and I stayed in and watched the fireworks on TV then went to bed. Aren't we the boring ones! I don't know what the family did.
May I add my best wishes to all my lovely tena friends for a happy 2013, and especially for better health this year than last for many of us. (OK Londy you stay super-healthy!)

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been extra busy today, cutting and sewing. I have now finished 4 small microwave heat pads, for facial pain, and one cover - then I started melting, so it was time to finish. Now I will go back to knitting, so that I can start getting all of my WIP's finished :lol: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's coming up to 8.30 on a bright, cold new year's day and I'm only up because I've hardly had a wink of sleep all night.
> DH and I stayed in and watched the fireworks on TV then went to bed. Aren't we the boring ones! I don't know what the family did.
> May I add my best wishes to all my lovely tena friends for a happy 2013, and especially for better health this year than last for many of us. (OK Londy you stay super-healthy!)
> 
> Love you all xxxxx


Never boring Saxy, we just know what we do, & don't want to do, so we do what we want :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy New Year

up since 7am after not sleeping because of the cold but the engineer came and fixed the heating so yay!!  waiting on the house heating up before I start tackling the buffet


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

well 2013 has started well weather-wise. There is one tiny wisp of white cloud in a perfect blue sky and the sun is bright and beautiful. I should go for a walk but I might just go back to bed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Surrey. Beautiful start to the new year. Hope everyone is well and happy. xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning all from a cold damp Belfast HAPPY NEW YR. susan THANK YOU FOR THE CARD .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning and a happy new year to you all. Lets have health and continue our unique friendship. I slept we'll last night. I watched the fireworks then went to bed. I shared the boys room because there are 8 of us here. I can smell the meat all ready.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy new year tammie how are you and yours?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PLANS HAVE ALL CHANGED HERE REM I TOLD YOU ALL WE WERE MINDING KIDS IN MAY AS THE 2 GIRLS WERE GOIN ON HOLIDAY well there taking them with them now, so steve booked us 2 weeks in tunsisa, flyin in to brum on the 11th may for a stop over at his sisters, as our plane don't fly out till 5.40 on the 12th may so if any body is near on the sat and wana have a coffee let me know


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy new year tammie how are you and yours?


same to you love , we are great ta just busy minding gdkids as the 2 girls are working, hope you and urs are all ok


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

have you got the ipad working yet susan? I cnt find mine I think it fell down the back of the wardrobe.lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lucky you bony lass. You enjoy it. I have 2 go now. Love to you x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy New Year Tammie and Susan. How are you today? xxx
It's a lovely sunny day here. xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lucky you bony lass. You enjoy it. I have 2 go now. Love to you x


I will love thanks, ok chat soon tc xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> PLANS HAVE ALL CHANGED HERE REM I TOLD YOU ALL WE WERE MINDING KIDS IN MAY AS THE 2 GIRLS WERE GOIN ON HOLIDAY well there taking them with them now, so steve booked us 2 weeks in tunsisa, flyin in to brum on the 11th may for a stop over at his sisters, as our plane don't fly out till 5.40 on the 12th may so if any body is near on the sat and wana have a coffee let me know


That sounds good, I'm sure you could do with a holiday. xxx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Happy New Year Tammie and Susan. How are you today? xxx
> It's a lovely sunny day here. xx


happy new yr love. its cold here and very damp. but all is well . you ?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > PLANS HAVE ALL CHANGED HERE REM I TOLD YOU ALL WE WERE MINDING KIDS IN MAY AS THE 2 GIRLS WERE GOIN ON HOLIDAY well there taking them with them now, so steve booked us 2 weeks in tunsisa, flyin in to brum on the 11th may for a stop over at his sisters, as our plane don't fly out till 5.40 on the 12th may so if any body is near on the sat and wana have a coffee let me know
> ...


ha ha another 1. sure im not long back from one, but yes it will be nice to get away


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year Tammie and Susan. How are you today? xxx
> ...


We've all had colds over Christmas, but on the mend now. Going out for a walk to get some fresh air. Gotta gets the joints moving. How are you? xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

steve is off work today and I don't know whos worse. him or the 3 gdkids. hes running round here like a headless chicken asking them what are you doin as if there goin to talk to him they usually ignore him when he is in one of his funny moods lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


yes theres been a lot of it about, but glad yr on the mend, a walk might just do you good, im great thanks, hope it stays like that


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> steve is off work today and I don't know whos worse. him or the 3 gdkids. hes running round here like a headless chicken asking them what are you doin as if there goin to talk to him they usually ignore him when he is in one of his funny moods lol


Know what it's like. Mr Ps been off work since he retired 8 yrs ago!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry I have to go put chicken dippers in oven for kids so ill try and pop back later xx bye


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> sorry I have to go put chicken dippers in oven for kids so ill try and pop back later xx bye


And we are off for a walk. Bye for now. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's afternoon here on new years day.

Tammie the holiday sounds a real treat.

Saxy sorry you didn't get good sleep. You did better than me...I hi the sack at 10.30 but was woken by someone haing fireworks outside the house at 12.20

Purple so glad you are feeling better and getting out for a walk. Don't rush it though...

Susan so glad you had a good night.

Judi the sewing lloks good.

Hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am going to have a quick lunch and then get out for a walk...beautiful weather today


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well 2013 has started well weather-wise. There is one tiny wisp of white cloud in a perfect blue sky and the sun is bright and beautiful. I should go for a walk but I might just go back to bed.


Same here! Am walking as far as the restaurant for a final family meet-up before the Kiwis fly off to Malaysia, but that's about it!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone. DH and I managed to stay awake to welcome the new year, then we went to bed. Only problem was they started shooting off fire works in our park and surrounding areas and it caused our Daisy dog to absolutely go crazy. This behavior went on from 6 pm till 3 am. Drove her and us crazy. Am going to ask the vet for tranquil pill for her. She is deathly afraid of anything that makes boom boom noises.Did our best to comfort her, but nothing works and she only wants to be with me, perferably on top of my head, which just isn't gonna happen.lol

Glad the weather seems to behaving itself for you ladies in the UK. Is cool, but sunny here.

GS what fun 8 folks together and all family. Let the good times roll. Do you play games on the eve?????Have a wonderful time with the family. Thank you so much for the e card and just recieved your Christmas card also. Put it right out with all our other cards too.

Purple enjoy your walk but bundle up. Are you going to DD for dinner or staying in??

Saxy, I am with you. Just do what we want and go with the flow. Sorry you didn't sleep better last night. I really like fireworks just not going on for hours and hours, especially till 3 am in the morning here.

Londy enjoy your last big family dinner. Make lots of wonderful memories.

Linky you have had a year from H, and hoping this new year will improve things immensly for you. We are here for you dear heart whenever you feel well enough to chat.we don't feel abandoned by you, we all understsand what you are going through. Love and hugs sent.

Binky you are doing a fast job on all your wips. Glad you enjoy your ball winder. I love mine as well. Makes the yarn winding a breeze and no tangles. yea. We need to get together with our winders and have Purple over and we can fix all her yarns quite quickly for her.

Tammie so fortunate to go to Tunisia on holiday in May. You do get to go to some unique vacation spots. Lucky girl. Oh I found a machine here that makes the lolli cake pops. very reasonable. Almost bought it, but am not around little ones who would enjoy eating them.

Lifeline have a lovely day and enjoy what is left of your time off. Sit back and relax with your knitting and a cuppa.

Sharon it must have been so cold for you dear with the furnace not working. Glad all is well now and you are right to wait for the house to warm up before cooking the buffet foods.Hope your New Year is good for you and yours. Best to Sophy. Give your gram a gentle hug for me too.

I must be off and get my pork roast on and make the salad. Back later. Love to all my dear friends. Purly xxz


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > well 2013 has started well weather-wise. There is one tiny wisp of white cloud in a perfect blue sky and the sun is bright and beautiful. I should go for a walk but I might just go back to bed.
> ...


Enjoy your meal, sweetie pie. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, Sorry your little dog was upset by the fireworks. but you do conjour up a funny picture of her sitting on your head!
Not gone to DDs today as they are busy. We had a nice walk and are going to settle down and see if we can find any more wayward family members in our geneology search. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> PLANS HAVE ALL CHANGED HERE REM I TOLD YOU ALL WE WERE MINDING KIDS IN MAY AS THE 2 GIRLS WERE GOIN ON HOLIDAY well there taking them with them now, so steve booked us 2 weeks in tunsisa, flyin in to brum on the 11th may for a stop over at his sisters, as our plane don't fly out till 5.40 on the 12th may so if any body is near on the sat and wana have a coffee let me know


I loved Tunisia, and I know you'll enjoy it. The people are lovely and they love the Brits. Happy new year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Happy New Year Tammie and Susan. How are you today? xxx
> It's a lovely sunny day here. xx


It's been a beautiful day, and still hardly a cloud in the sky. Which means it will be cold tonight.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy New Year folks, I wish you all well for 2013 McPasty Ann xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's coming up to 8.30 on a bright, cold new year's day and I'm only up because I've hardly had a wink of sleep all night.
> DH and I stayed in and watched the fireworks on TV then went to bed. Aren't we the boring ones! I don't know what the family did.
> May I add my best wishes to all my lovely tena friends for a happy 2013, and especially for better health this year than last for many of us. (OK Londy you stay super-healthy!)
> 
> Love you all xxxxx


Nope not boring at all I stayed up till 4 am watching Dr. Who and knitting :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Evening my friends, we are at last home. We had yet another wonderful newyears lunch and we never want to eat again!!!! hahaha. They have made us all so welcome and I think there's only really been a couple of days we haven't been with them all of the Christmas holidays.

DS starts his new job tomorrow and he's chewing his heart out. He is a born worrier. He'll be fine, I know he will. I've no worries on that score, but I hate to see my boy worry. Don't think I'm an overprotective mum you know...I just love that boy....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good Evening my friends, we are at last home. We had yet another wonderful newyears lunch and we never want to eat again!!!! hahaha. They have made us all so welcome and I think there's only really been a couple of days we haven't been with them all of the Christmas holidays.
> 
> DS starts his new job tomorrow and he's chewing his heart out. He is a born worrier. He'll be fine, I know he will. I've no worries on that score, but I hate to see my boy worry. Don't think I'm an overprotective mum you know...I just love that boy....


Wishing your DS good luck for his new job. He'll be just fiine. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good Evening my friends, we are at last home. We had yet another wonderful newyears lunch and we never want to eat again!!!! hahaha. They have made us all so welcome and I think there's only really been a couple of days we haven't been with them all of the Christmas holidays.
> 
> DS starts his new job tomorrow and he's chewing his heart out. He is a born worrier. He'll be fine, I know he will. I've no worries on that score, but I hate to see my boy worry. Don't think I'm an overprotective mum you know...I just love that boy....


 :roll: we would never think that :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am so glad that you all have had a wonderful day I would have just slept it away but remembered that I promised the little one she can spend the night tomorrow so I need to be alert tomorrow and not tired


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The heat is starting to come through in the sitting room and it's home again. Nice to be away but nice to come home too. did you see the newyear in Purple? I had a hug from everyone and went to be and read my book. The others followed. hahaha.. None of us are party animals hahaha.

Mrs buckets been ok this time too.....She does get a bit posh though!!!. She had made a knitting bag and asked me if I would like it!!! Well, I couldn't say no could I? that wold have been bad manners. hahaha...It's beautiful, I'm pleased as punch with it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The heat is starting to come through in the sitting room and it's home again. Nice to be away but nice to come home too. did you see the newyear in Purple? I had a hug from everyone and went to be and read my book. The others followed. hahaha.. None of us are party animals hahaha.
> 
> Mrs buckets been ok this time too.....She does get a bit posh though!!!. She had made a knitting bag and asked me if I would like it!!! Well, I couldn't say no could I? that wold have been bad manners. hahaha...It's beautiful, I'm pleased as punch with it.


That was really nice! I like how you spend the holidays with your family I have always wanted to do that but dh is a party pooper, lol


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

:roll: :shock: I can't think straight thought I was fixing double post


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Silly iPad double post there


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My DH is a bit of a pooper. He's fine with the family, but he doesn't mix with others very well. I've sometimes dreaded going out with him and been on edge all the time. He's quiet (a bit like me!) and doesn't make conversation easy.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My DH is a bit of a pooper. He's fine with the family, but he doesn't mix with others very well. I've sometimes dreaded going out with him and been on edge all the time. He's quiet (a bit like me!) and doesn't make conversation easy.


I don't either but I am fine with the family and would like to try just one year to have an all inclusive family holiday but then our family is quite big


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It works with us all. In fact Mrs. bucket came for a week in Florida while we were there one year and it worked out fine....She was a lot of fun.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I really need a cup of hot tea and some food hope you all enjoy the rest of the day I am going to do some laundry and finish this hat only two more rows it is lovely I want one and I don't normally like hats


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It works with us all. In fact Mrs. bucket came for a week in Florida while we were there one year and it worked out fine....She was a lot of fun.


See combined family I just love the idea I have dreamed of the family taking a vacation together around the holidays and renting a big cabin somewhere that we can be snowed in together just think it would be nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going this time stomach is complaining about not being feed yet 

Love and hugs

Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Afternoon ladies, just finished skyping with my DD in Saudi. I love my kids just wish they weren't so far away. Really looking forward to Christmas 2013. DD and family will be with us here in Florida for Christmas and New Years. Trying to see if DS and his DGF can make it fdor then too. It will be so lovely if it would work out.

DH and I have decided to put our place here up for sale next month and move most likely to Ocala where SIL and BIL also are.They are in the 55+ commuity called Top of the World. We are going to look into there also. Wish us good luck please.

Seems as if everyone has had a good start to the New Year. Hope we all have a healthy and prosperous New Year.

Sitting here putting some fringe on scarf for son. Watched Rose Parade and now football. House smells wonderful 
. Essence of Pork and sauerkraut. Also snacking on port wine and cheese. Yummy!!!Well hope everyone is having a lovely day/evening. Hugs around. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry got a bit side tracked. Yes I did stay up and see the new year in. I'm now going to get some dinner. Catch you all later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My DH is a bit of a pooper. He's fine with the family, but he doesn't mix with others very well. I've sometimes dreaded going out with him and been on edge all the time. He's quiet (a bit like me!) and doesn't make conversation easy.


hahahahahaha ........And you really sound like the quiet one too ...... Until others get to know you ... Hahahahaha

But we love you anyway.

Tell that son of yours that he has all the skills needed, plus more, to do a wonderful job at his new work place, and I wish him well 😀👍✳


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well this is us lot at the 'last supper'! Had a wonderful meal although I almost choked on a piece of king prawn shell that got into my avocado and prawn starter! My gs said " Grandma, the king prawn was just decoration, you weren't supposed to eat it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Afternoon ladies, just finished skyping with my DD in Saudi. I love my kids just wish they weren't so far away. Really looking forward to Christmas 2013. DD and family will be with us here in Florida for Christmas and New Years. Trying to see if DS and his DGF can make it fdor then too. It will be so lovely if it would work out.
> 
> DH and I have decided to put our place here up for sale next month and move most likely to Ocala where SIL and BIL also are.They are in the 55+ commuity called Top of the World. We are going to look into there also. Wish us good luck please.
> 
> ...


Purly ..... You request is answered. I wish you all the luck in gaining a place in the area you want xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Susan, glad you enjoyed your New Year but like you, I always like to get home! Pearly, good luck with selling your home, it will be nice to be nearer your family! Purple, well done on getting out for a walk, it was a lovely day for it and probably did you good. Keep getting better, hoping you'll be up to London for a meet up soon!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well this is us lot at the 'last supper'! Had a wonderful meal although I almost choked on a piece of king prawn shell that got into my avocado and prawn starter! My gs said " Grandma, the king prawn was just decoration, you weren't supposed to eat it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


What a wonderful photo & a very good looking group of people .... Where did you find them :lol: :lol: :lol:

Really though they are beautiful people, who needs Hollywood, when we grow our own :roll: :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley it will be much less hassle for you and DH with not having to pack up twice a year. 50+ sounds good and you get on with your family. Where is Ocala in regards to Orlando? How many miles will it be.

June what a lovely family you have. It's so special isn't it? Of course little miss kiwi steals the photo...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Tammie, what a wonderful opportunity ....... Now where exactly is Tunisia, is it somewhere around Egypt, it sounds like it should be. Anyway, have a great holiday


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Tammie you could take your i-pad......


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Happy New Year folks, I wish you all well for 2013 McPasty Ann xxxxxxx


and the same wish for you up there in the frozen north.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > The heat is starting to come through in the sitting room and it's home again. Nice to be away but nice to come home too. did you see the newyear in Purple? I had a hug from everyone and went to be and read my book. The others followed. hahaha.. None of us are party animals hahaha.
> ...


so is mine, but he either joins in with me or he stays on his own.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hi Saxy. happy new year..Are you a haopy lady? Did you see the new year in? I watched the fireworks from London. They were very, very good...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy, your children look sooo like you. I am glad you had a good time out (choking aside)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Afternoon ladies, just finished skyping with my DD in Saudi. I love my kids just wish they weren't so far away. Really looking forward to Christmas 2013. DD and family will be with us here in Florida for Christmas and New Years. Trying to see if DS and his DGF can make it fdor then too. It will be so lovely if it would work out.
> 
> DH and I have decided to put our place here up for sale next month and move most likely to Ocala where SIL and BIL also are.They are in the 55+ commuity called Top of the World. We are going to look into there also. Wish us good luck please.
> 
> ...


That's a big move. Will you sell up your other home as well? Following the weather works fine for a lot of people, but it must be terribly disruptive. Just be very sure that you're making the right move, then be happy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purley, that's really exciting making plans to move. I wish you well with it. Will that be your one place or will you still go to Pa for the summer?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hi Saxy. happy new year..Are you a haopy lady? Did you see the new year in? I watched the fireworks from London. They were very, very good...


Did you see my Mm. She went up there with her BFF. BFF's Dad said it was awful, he couldn't take his eyes off the girls for a minute incase some thing happened. Aparently more people there on the of-chance of picking pockets than watching fireworks.

She did get some good pictures though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hi Saxy. happy new year..Are you a haopy lady? Did you see the new year in? I watched the fireworks from London. They were very, very good...


I watched them too, at home with just DH and I. Then I went to bed and had a terrible night. Now I'm washed out. Hoping this fine weather holds so I can get some sunshine.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Afternoon ladies, just finished skyping with my DD in Saudi. I love my kids just wish they weren't so far away. Really looking forward to Christmas 2013. DD and family will be with us here in Florida for Christmas and New Years. Trying to see if DS and his DGF can make it fdor then too. It will be so lovely if it would work out.
> 
> DH and I have decided to put our place here up for sale next month and move most likely to Ocala where SIL and BIL also are.They are in the 55+ commuity called Top of the World. We are going to look into there also. Wish us good luck please.
> 
> ...


I tried sauerkraut once, and it didn't like the inside of my mouth - it has cabbage😩 - used to have nightmares about cabbage, in my childhood😱 

Just thought I would ask if anyone saw my latest creation, on page 84 - another finished present :shock:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Saxy, sorry you had a bad night. I went to bed before midnight, but was woken at 12.20 by the sounds of fireworks going off what seamed like in both the front and back garden.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry judi..Yes I did see it and as always te standard of your work is very good.

HOWEVER.....I need to know what these little squares are that have crept into you posts? Where have you found them?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon ladies, just finished skyping with my DD in Saudi. I love my kids just wish they weren't so far away. Really looking forward to Christmas 2013. DD and family will be with us here in Florida for Christmas and New Years. Trying to see if DS and his DGF can make it fdor then too. It will be so lovely if it would work out.
> ...


I did, sorry I didn't mention it. You are very clever, making these things without a pattern. It's pretty material as well. Well done.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I saw it Xiang, it looked great. Was the writing to remind you or inform DD of what was creating the aroma?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello lifeline and happy new year......The firewoks were very good but the people were crowded together. I couldn't have stood that. Oh to be young again...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan you have intrigued me...what little squares in Xiang's posts?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello lifeline and happy new year......The firewoks were very good but the people were crowded together. I couldn't have stood that. Oh to be young again...


Whatever happened to going to Trafalgar square and dancing in the fountains. That was my youth.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is us lot at the 'last supper'! Had a wonderful meal although I almost choked on a piece of king prawn shell that got into my avocado and prawn starter! My gs said " Grandma, the king prawn was just decoration, you weren't supposed to eat it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I may be biased but I think they are all gorgeous, especially the lady in the glasses!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> sorry judi..Yes I did see it and as always te standard of your work is very good.
> 
> HOWEVER.....I need to know what these little squares are that have crept into you posts? Where have you found them?


When you use your iPad, you will see them, I forgot that they don't show properly on windows - will go back to the windows ones


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


The little one?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

A few posts up the page. She talks of sourcrout and has a square and a smiley face after it. Am I the only one seeing these squares??????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> A few posts up the page. She talks of sourcrout and has a square and a smiley face after it. Am I the only one seeing these squares??????


No, you are not!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello lifeline and happy new year......The firewoks were very good but the people were crowded together. I couldn't have stood that. Oh to be young again...
> ...


It'll be something to do with health and safety...hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


You are allowed to be biased, I think I might be biased about my girls, but I don't care - they are beautiful - all 10 of them ... hahahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello lifeline and happy new year......The firewoks were very good but the people were crowded together. I couldn't have stood that. Oh to be young again...


Happy new year to you too. Thank you for the ecard...so lovely. I will have to show it to DH.

Apparently they managed to get into an area not too busy that young people like her could go that wasn't too squashy and the dad with them was just the other side of the barrier. They didn't go till quite late...left at 10.30 on the bus and got there at about 11.30. They had a good journey back again and of course public transport was free after midnight.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


we never worried about things like that. Is being crowded together with Noro virus on the rampage and pickpockets around much safer then? Sorry. I would have loved to have been there in person, but I couldn't take the standing around for hours now. Dancing in fountains is just a fond memory


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think it would do MM the world of good. They like to think they are getting older.

Talking of getting older, GS1 has had his first shave!!! We all had to have a feel. He was so proud....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


You're too quick for me I forgot both me and DS had specs on!! :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I think that's old hat now. Going to see the fireworks at the 'eye' came into fasion in 2000


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I saw it Xiang, it looked great. Was the writing to remind you or inform DD of what was creating the aroma?


Both really, I am making a few of them, and using different aromas for each person ...... And I have been known to forget which gift is for which DD :lol: :lol: :?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I AM old hat!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think it would do MM the world of good. They like to think they are getting older.
> 
> Talking of getting older, GS1 has had his first shave!!! We all had to have a feel. He was so proud....


I think that's marvelous. I though you were going to say his first date, maybe that's been nd gone...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going off to my sops mon my TV. DH is watching Jurassic park and I can't stand it, Emmerdale beckons and Coronation street and a bar of galaxy .......Nice to be home...xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I think I like the dancing in the fountain idea much better - sounds like much more fun :-D :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it Xiang, it looked great. Was the writing to remind you or inform DD of what was creating the aroma?
> ...


That explains it all then.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would do MM the world of good. They like to think they are getting older.
> ...


first date????? girls are alien!!!!! hahahaha...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan Have a lovely time with your soaps. Chat soon. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


only because it was illegal, and the police couldn't chase us all out together. It was cold though, getting wet at this time of year.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I don't mind doing a Saturday.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Is Dalton market open every day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I agree Judi. And Saxy I don't think 'old hat' is a bad thing...it's where I'm in my comfort zone.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Saxy and Londy I am happy to wait till Feb if you all want to meet up before then mid week. But if any one is interested in meeting up on a Saturday before then as an extra that would be nice too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think it would do MM the world of good. They like to think they are getting older.
> 
> Talking of getting older, GS1 has had his first shave!!! We all had to have a feel. He was so proud....


He has taken the first step into manhood .... Oho ... watch out for the next steps :-D :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Just googled it: opening times Mon- Thurs 6am to 6pm. Fri and Sat 6am to 7pm.http://www.hackney.gov.uk/ridley-road-market.htm


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I have been in that situation more than once, so I fully understand the attraction, although my escapades involved forests, not fountains


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Hang on, I'll check........every day except Sunday


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Saxy and Londy I am happy to wait till Feb if you all want to meet up before then mid week. But if any one is interested in meeting up on a Saturday before then as an extra that would be nice too.


OK sweetie, I'm up for a Saturday jaunt!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Brill. Lets do it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy and Londy I am happy to wait till Feb if you all want to meet up before then mid week. But if any one is interested in meeting up on a Saturday before then as an extra that would be nice too.
> ...


I do understand though if you all meet up midweek...it is easier then.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy and Londy I am happy to wait till Feb if you all want to meet up before then mid week. But if any one is interested in meeting up on a Saturday before then as an extra that would be nice too.
> ...


that's on then


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yay. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Let me get rid of this lot and get my house back together and we'll sort out a date!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Susan, glad you enjoyed your New Year but like you, I always like to get home! Pearly, good luck with selling your home, it will be nice to be nearer your family! Purple, well done on getting out for a walk, it was a lovely day for it and probably did you good. Keep getting better, hoping you'll be up to London for a meet up soon!!! xxx


I'll be better for our meet up. LOvely family photo of you all. Really gorgeous. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off for an early night. Hope you all sleep well. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, glad you enjoyed your New Year but like you, I always like to get home! Pearly, good luck with selling your home, it will be nice to be nearer your family! Purple, well done on getting out for a walk, it was a lovely day for it and probably did you good. Keep getting better, hoping you'll be up to London for a meet up soon!!! xxx
> ...


Thanks dear - and hurry up and get well again, we're not jaunting without you!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening ladies. I love to read all the chats trying to catch up. You are all so interesting and I truly want to meet you ladies one day. I wish I could meet up and go to Dalton's market with you. I would love to go there with you.

Xiang lovely gifts you made for your DDs. Yu are always thinking of unique ways to show your loved ones how much they mean to you.

London you have every right to feel proud of your wonderful family. Beautiful grandchildren, handsome sons and beautiful daughters, and a handsome hubby. You are blessed. great picture of everyone.

Saxy I am old hat too. I told my DD today I did approve of something and she chuckled when I then said I guess I am old f--t. Somethings done in todays society is so different from how I was raised. Oh well!!We'll wear our hats together.lol

GS We will still have two homwa one in Florida and still one in Pa. Would like to be a full time Florida resident at some point. Ocala is about an hour and half drive from Orlando.Closer than we are now. Glad you had a good time over holiday. Can't beat great family and friends. Nice of Mrs. Bucket to give you a pressie. Know DS will do very well in new position.Tell him worrying never changes anything, so worrying is just a waste of his valuable time.I got this advice from my mentor many years ago, and it has proven to be so true.Ah GS1 feels so proud. Know he will be swaggering a little around his chums. The first to shave. Big deal for boys.

Lifeline have fun with the girls when you all meet up. Know you will have the best of times.Glad MM had an adult to keep an eye on her and BFF. Don't understand why folks do things such as steal from others. Why would they want to make a fun experience into a misery for someone. Is beyond me.

Purple hope you are starting to feel a little better. Please take care. Probably better than you had a quiet day today. Hope you rest well tonight.

I was wondering today how everyone originally found one another and the tena group was formed. Do any of you ladies remember how it started and when?????Would love to know how our group originated.

Well going to print a few patterns then knit for awhile. Finished fringeing DS's scard so on to the next wip to finish up tomorrow. Happy New Year to all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

Thought I'd jump in a little late to send my hopes for everyone to have a wonderful new year. I've been busy sewing and sewing and sewing, plus a little bit of knitting. So much that I've managed to give myself a sore neck and shoulders - need to take more breaks!!

Dh has finally decided to clean out our very big garage and came to confess to me the other day that he is a hoarder - no kidding.  . He is attempting to mend his ways and so far has a mountain of junk to throw out. Oh happy day!!! :lol: I am refusing to enter the garage until he is finished - safer that way in so many ways.

Thought I'd send a few pics to show some of what I've been up to. The cat almost demolished the tree.

Love and hugs to all, Smiley / Patticake.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

[/quote]
I was wondering today how everyone originally found one another and the tena group was formed. Do any of you ladies remember how it started and when?????Would love to know how our group originated. [/quote]

Hi Pearly - I wholly put the blame on that Xiang girl for my involvement. It was all her fault!! :XD: :mrgreen:

I blame me for falling off the pedestall for a while. Too much sadness and woe for a while there to be any use to anyone, but all that is in the past and here I am again just turning up like a bad penny. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm on a roll now and seem to be stuck here. :lol: Just to show that I do occasionally knit, here is a pic of a jacket I made last month - have to get some buttons on it to finish and I haven't blocked it, but here it is.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> I'm on a roll now and seem to be stuck here. :lol: Just to show that I do occasionally knit, here is a pic of a jacket I made last month - have to get some buttons on it to finish and I haven't blocked it, but here it is.


Welcolm back Anne, your jumper is gorgeous, did you see my heat pads - I don't seem to be able to post to my blog ATM


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on a roll now and seem to be stuck here. :lol: Just to show that I do occasionally knit, here is a pic of a jacket I made last month - have to get some buttons on it to finish and I haven't blocked it, but here it is.
> ...


Thank you, yes I did see the heat pads - well done. :thumbup: I am about to start cross stitching again. maybe now that Christmas etc is over, I'll get to finish my eagle soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's just before 8 am here in the UK. It looks set to be another dry day (means I can get laundry out...bit of an obsesion I think).

Paticake how loely to see you here. What beautiful work you have been producing. The hand quilted part of the quilt is so neat and tidy. 

Purley I'm sure to have a great time meeting up with the girls once everyone gets back to 'normal' (whatever that is) after all the festiities.

Londy I agree you need to sort yourself out before thinking of a meet up. But before that you need to really tke advantage of the last few days to cuddle the gorgeous Charlotte.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purley I saw you had mde a comment on the magic loop work shop...we could be the naughty ones sitting at the back of the class and spend time giggling together. Joking aside, I think it will be a very useful and helpful work shop. I haven't done one of these on-line workshops before so I don't know how it's going to work. I was going to join in only for the sock workshop when it starts later in the month, but I actually think it will be beneficial to start at the very beginning...


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Morning anyone/everyone

Patti love the work!! how do you manage to do that and teach the kids?! far too talented 

today my mad life continues 

I need to start taking the Christmas decorations down and packing them away for another year 

Sophy has to be dropped off at her friends house at 2pm then I need to go and cancel the stair carpet I ordered ( because they want to charge me an extra £50 for matching the pattern ??) and I need to go somewhere else to try and order another one (I see this might turn into a saga) I have another 2 shops in my area to choose from

then I have to go to my friends house to get a key and instructions on feeding her cat

then I have to come home and finish dis-assembling the Christmas decos and carting all the boxes upstairs

then around 8pm I have to pick up whatsisface from work (as I have the car)

then I think I might order chinese for dinner as it's only me and him

tomorrow my mum want's to go to Lakeland (the kitchen shop) and I'm going with her , just to show her where it is of course and not to buy anything :roll: :lol: 

somewhere inbetween all that I need to get caught up with the washing and ironing!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Morning anyone/everyone
> 
> Patti love the work!! how do you manage to do that and teach the kids?! far too talented


Hi Rebecca and Sharon - missed you both.

Thanks.  
Sharon - we are on our summer holidays now and have been since the beginning of December, so I'm not teaching anyone anything.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone from a grey and chilly Surrey, but it is not raining. How is everyone today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Patticake, happy new year. Lovely to hear from you. Your handiwork is beautiful, I just love your quilt. Please can I have your tree decoration, she looks so cute. Hope you are enjoying your summer holidays, when you you start schoolling again? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, In answer to your question as to how we all started chatting. Way back someone started a top Good Morning everyone and some of us joined in. Found we all had the same silly sense of humour and the rest, as they say, is history.
Good luck with your house hunting.
xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

patrican said:


> I'm on a roll now and seem to be stuck here. :lol: Just to show that I do occasionally knit, here is a pic of a jacket I made last month - have to get some buttons on it to finish and I haven't blocked it, but here it is.


Hello Anne, It's great to have you here and of course your work never ceases to amaze me. beautiful....Happy new year to you.

Purkley, I can't remember starting on this thread. It's been going about 18 mth I think. maybe more... :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -6'C (23'F) with lake effect flurries. It is supposed to heat above the freezing next week and melt all the snow. Too bad, I like the snow laying around. I won't like all the mush and mud.
I'm sitting listening to my harddrive in this laptop making unusual noises. Not good. Not sure if I can get another harddrive for this one, it's too old. Maybe it is a sign that I should get the iPad that is on sale until tomorrow for $130 off. This laptop may be making my mind up about the choice between an iPad and a Windows 8 tablet.
Patrican, Queen size quilt is awesome. I've never been able to make anything larger than a baby quilt and that was YEARS ago. I did look at the sewing machines at the store that is going out of business, but they were only 10% off, I'll wait until they reduce them more. They had lots in stock.
Xiang, what do you put in your heating pads? My hands are getting so cold this year, I was thinking of making some. I've been wearing double mitts and its not helping.
I've got to run, first day back to work in the new year.
Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls....It's raining hahahaha.....Things will get back to normal. I didn't get up until 11am. I just can't wake up lately. I put the alarm on for 9 and turn it off. I feel so lazy and ashamed, but I know it will happen again tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hi and bye GSusan. You popped up while I was typing, but I need to run to work.
Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I pop up anywhere! usually where I shouldn't....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Lovely work as usual Anne! Lovely to see you dropping by, Happy New Year to you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Morning anyone/everyone
> 
> Patti love the work!! how do you manage to do that and teach the kids?! far too talented
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon, good to hear from you! You're as busy as usual of course but don't forget to give yourself time to breathe!!! Lota love to you and Sophy, xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dh has bought me a pen so as I can type on this I-pad. It's much easier for me. I have a really hard job with the touch screen, which I'm sure you will notice it spells good too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I was going to say Good morning but I see it is way past 12, so Good afternoon all! Just had all the windows open as it is quite mild and the house needed an airing and the baby has left the building. They have gone to Guildford to catch up with Lorraine's aunt and some cousins. DH and I are off to the cinema shortly to see Life of Pi, looks visually awesome on the trailers! I have also n=been to PC World today to collect my newest laptop, which has been in dock for the third time since I bought it in May, this time a fan expired and it was overheating. Luck I didn't e-bay the old one, eh?!! Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've done some jobs and dh is waiting for a man to come and see the dent in the car. It's my que to knit. Will see you later. Pen is good.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just got back from the opticians...new glasses ordered, so hope to be able to see propely again next week when they are ready.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning lovelies from a sunny and nicely warm Florida. Didn't arise until 8:30 today, so am a little bit further behind everyone else.

Smiley is so good to hear from you. You are so talented. I love quilts and your hand work on yours is exquisite. Love the spider hat, know DD will adore it. The sweater is gorgeous. Where do you find the time to make all these gorgeous things dear. Our kitties used to like to hide out in our Christmas trees too. However they did manage to knock one over. lol You take care and I don't blame you for staying out of the garage till your DH is finished clearing it out. It is safer that way.lol

Lifeline, yes, we will be the naughty girls in class at the back of the room, but stay out of trouble by being the best students.I have tried to learn magic loop on my own for the socks and it was just so fiddley that I gave up in disgust. I felt like a failure that I couldn't get it. Hopefully this class will help alot.Also signed up for the lacy shawl one. I have mostly done sweaters and such and thought I would really like to be more knowledgeable about lace knitting, so hope that class helps me with that too. I think all I maybe doing is knitting and school work the next 6 months. lol

GS you and I are the sleepyheads this morning. Glad that DH got you the pen to help out with Ipad writing. You seem to be liking it better now. I need to get Christmas down this Saturday and get caught up on my laundry. Hope DS enjoys his new job today and the nerves quiet down. Know all will go very well for him.

Purple thank you for telling me how our little group got started. Nice to know. How are you doing today my dear. Hope you and Mr. Parwe both starting to feel like yourselves. Colds are miserable things. What knitting have you been up to. Sorry your jacket turned out too big. Are you going to frog it and try again????????

Londy enjoy these last few days with the DS, DIL and Princess Kiwi. Know your heart will be heavy when they leave. get lots of cuddles in and store them up. Enjoy the movie with your DH. Do you live close by to a movie theater????

Sharon you need a social secretary to keep all your appts. and such in order for you. You are a whirlwind. Don't know how you keep up the pace. Yes, do slow down a little and take some breaks. Have you been able to knit at all lately???Hope you day is good.

Xiang Are the gifts you are making for daughters for now or gifts to be given later. You and Smiley arew so very talented with your handwork of all types. Hope the weather isn't too hot for you today. try to take it easy.

Nitzi girl you may have my share of the snow if you would like it. I care for it only on Christmas and then it may go away. Go get you good deal on the Ipad. It sounds like your old tablet is giving up the ghost asey say. Hope work isn't too bad today.

To any friends not on at the moment, good morning to you and hope all is well for you.I am now off to get dressed and start the day. Lovd to all chat again later. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies. I love to read all the chats trying to catch up. You are all so interesting and I truly want to meet you ladies one day. I wish I could meet up and go to Dalton's market with you. I would love to go there with you.
> 
> Xiang lovely gifts you made for your DDs. Yu are always thinking of unique ways to show your loved ones how much they mean to you.
> 
> ...


Purly, you would love Dalston Market. Dalston is a suburb of London and has a permanent market. On one side there are several material shops selling material very cheaply. I couldn't make up my mind last time we were there - so I need to go back and have another look to see if I can make a decision. I may just close my eyes and point!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thought I'd jump in a little late to send my hopes for everyone to have a wonderful new year. I've been busy sewing and sewing and sewing, plus a little bit of knitting. So much that I've managed to give myself a sore neck and shoulders - need to take more breaks!!
> 
> ...


gosh, your hand-stitching is immaculate.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I was wondering today how everyone originally found one another and the tena group was formed. Do any of you ladies remember how it started and when?????Would love to know how our group originated. [/quote]

Hi Pearly - I wholly put the blame on that Xiang girl for my involvement. It was all her fault!! :XD: :mrgreen:

I blame me for falling off the pedestall for a while. Too much sadness and woe for a while there to be any use to anyone, but all that is in the past and here I am again just turning up like a bad penny. :lol:[/quote]

you only turn up as a good penny, if not a shilling.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I tend to switch backwards and forwards between cross-stitching and knitting. ATM I'm knitting like mad.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

DH, DS2 and his friend and young Harley (8) have been working hard today clearing the tip that used to be my back garden. You would not want to see the rubbish they threw out into the landrover to go up the real tip tomorrow! My DH really is a disgrace. I haven't been into my garden for over a year. I may take a visit soon. They have apparently got about one third of the way through! My front garden is already clear. I may get up the heart to try the house next!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening. I've been knitiing. We are waiting to hear from DS as to how the day's gone for him.

DH has been given a few estimates for the damage on the car door, One place suggested a new door!!!! I say put the car in cos I don't like it....I won't say what DH said.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just talked to DS and he's had a good day. He says the place is massive and he's been with someone he knew from before all day. I think the first few days are the worst.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just talked to DS and he's had a good day. He says the place is massive and he's been with someone he knew from before all day. I think the first few days are the worst.


Hello Susan, I'm up before the sun today - it's getting hot and now I'm awake I can't go back to sleep - it's not 6 am quite yet.

Glad all went well .....new school???


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just talked to DS and he's had a good day. He says the place is massive and he's been with someone he knew from before all day. I think the first few days are the worst.
> ...


Sorry can't be a new school - your son not your grandson - told you it's early for me and I'm not awake yet. :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

patrican said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


hahahaha...nice to see you're still as daft as us hahahahaha...DS was starting a new job today and he was wondering if he'd done the right thing. Only time will tell. I was looking at your work again and I wish I had half of your talent Anne. So very clever....Isn't it nice to get back to some normality after Christmas? x


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Patticake, happy new year. Lovely to hear from you. Your handiwork is beautiful, I just love your quilt. Please can I have your tree decoration, she looks so cute. Hope you are enjoying your summer holidays, when you you start schoolling again? xx


Hi Purple, thank you.  . As far as the tree decoration goes - someone in this family has threatened her with wrapping her in a parcel and shipping her off some where .... wasn't me, I think she is an adorable bundle of mischief. :lol:

I tolerate summer and prefer to hibernate with the aircon - we are about to enter a heatwave and everything outside gets fried if we aren't careful with watering. Sshhh - I won't mention that to Judi - where she lives gets hotter than where I live and she will start calling me a sook. 
 

We don't start school work again until the end of January - so have 4 more week'ish of holidays.

I am getting myself a new push bike hopefully soon and then I am going to take to pedal power to get around. On a mission to get fit again.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Oh yes I'm still as daft as ever - can't change now - no -one woould recognise me. :XD:

You have enough talent yourself ....I've seen what you do. :thumbup:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Normality after Christmas is definitely a good thing. So glad New Year is over for another year as well. We had to put our dog in bed with us under the quilt to calm her down . Some idiot was setting off big fireworks at 1 am then 2 am and the dog was almost hanging off the ceiling by her toenails. When she was in bed with us we had a vibrating bed she was shaking so much. :roll: ... and she was doped out on calming spray stuff.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Smiley how are you? Lovely work you have been up to

So nice to see you again!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan I have one of those pens to for the Ipad and it does help


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

When we had our Old English Sheepdog "pet" she was exactly the same. If she could have hidden in my clothes she would have done. Terrified was an understatement. Our Black Lab. Heidi was just the difference. She just lay and let life and noises pass her by....I think it was because she was a retriever bitch. Lovely nature she had.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan I have one of those pens to for the Ipad and it does help


Binky, Hi...It's great that pen...My i-pad is doing what I tell it to do now. WEll, nearly anyway...


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was going to say Good morning but I see it is way past 12, so Good afternoon all! Just had all the windows open as it is quite mild and the house needed an airing and the baby has left the building. They have gone to Guildford to catch up with Lorraine's aunt and some cousins. DH and I are off to the cinema shortly to see Life of Pi, looks visually awesome on the trailers! I have also n=been to PC World today to collect my newest laptop, which has been in dock for the third time since I bought it in May, this time a fan expired and it was overheating. Luck I didn't e-bay the old one, eh?!! Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx


Hi Londy - must be the time for laptops to misbehave. Maybe we should put ours with Nitzy's.

I took my girls off to see The Hobbit last Friday and then on Saturday dh and I saw Les Miserables. Loved the Hobbit and thought Les Mis was a brilliant film but not quite my taste. Had to see it though just so I can be a bit "cultured" . :wink:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan I have one of those pens to for the Ipad and it does help
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Smiley how are you? Lovely work you have been up to
> 
> So nice to see you again!


Hello Binky. Thank you - nice to be back. :-D


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan I have one of those pens to for the Ipad and it does help
> ...


So do you ladies like your tablet things?? I'm looking at them for when this laptop finally dies.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hey you two girls, I got to go now.....I may be on a little later. Have a good evening Binky and you have a good day Anner...loves and hugs...


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


 :lol: Suits my quirky nature 'cos I don't seem to have too many other areas in life that I can be immaculate. :lol: I like to have competitions with myself to see how small I can get the stitches - I have no psychotic tendencies at all.  :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


my dh has the ipad I have a new laptop and I do like the ipad


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hey you two girls, I got to go now.....I may be on a little later. Have a good evening Binky and you have a good day Anner...loves and hugs...


Bye Susan - lovely to "see" you again.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I've been looking at about 3 or 4 different ones. Don't think I'll be getting one for a while though.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hey you two girls, I got to go now.....I may be on a little later. Have a good evening Binky and you have a good day Anner...loves and hugs...


Have a nice evening Grandma Susan and Anne have a nice day

Love and Hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Yeah they are pricey that is why just DH has one


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go and start my dinner as it will take me awhile to make nice talking to you!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Today should be interesting. My 2 girls got back from camp yesterday so we may have 2 tired grumpies about the place. Think I might live in my sewing room for a while. :lol: 

Think it might be time for coffee and breakfast. Now that I'm awake, I think I'm getting hungry.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Had a quiet day sorting out what I am going to knit next. (I've put the aran away and will decide what to do with it when I am more with it) Started on a pair of fiingerless mitts cos they are easy and small and purple.
Off to bed shortly, I hope everyone is well. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Morning anyone/everyone
> 
> Patti love the work!! how do you manage to do that and teach the kids?! far too talented
> 
> ...


Sharon, I get tired just reading all the things you do, I really don't know how you continue like that. But well done anyway - you deserve lots of kudos xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I was wondering today how everyone originally found one another and the tena group was formed. Do any of you ladies remember how it started and when?????Would love to know how our group originated.

Purly, I came across this group in August last year, & the first post I saw was from a lady who seemed to be very sad. After a posted an answer to that post, I found that the post was 2 years old & apologised for being such a ninny - but the lovely ladies who were already on this thread, welcolmed me & made me feel comfortable - so I have continued. They have shared some sad times & some happy times with me & I with them. As you know, I have spoken with some of the ladies, and am hoping to speak with more, when possible.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -6'C (23'F) with lake effect flurries. It is supposed to heat above the freezing next week and melt all the snow. Too bad, I like the snow laying around. I won't like all the mush and mud.
> I'm sitting listening to my harddrive in this laptop making unusual noises. Not good. Not sure if I can get another harddrive for this one, it's too old. Maybe it is a sign that I should get the iPad that is on sale until tomorrow for $130 off. This laptop may be making my mind up about the choice between an iPad and a Windows 8 tablet.
> Patrican, Queen size quilt is awesome. I've never been able to make anything larger than a baby quilt and that was YEARS ago. I did look at the sewing machines at the store that is going out of business, but they were only 10% off, I'll wait until they reduce them more. They had lots in stock.
> Xiang, what do you put in your heating pads? My hands are getting so cold this year, I was thinking of making some. I've been wearing double mitts and its not helping.
> ...


I put rice in one pair, and barley in the other pair, cos I run out of rice, but you can also use wheat kernels, uncooked rice, feed corn, buckwheat hulls, or barley beans. (Read more: How to Fill a Heat Pack | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_6954200_fill-heat-pack.html#ixzz2GtyotSA2 )

Now I just have to find out how long to heat them for, cos they are so small :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was going to say Good morning but I see it is way past 12, so Good afternoon all! Just had all the windows open as it is quite mild and the house needed an airing and the baby has left the building. They have gone to Guildford to catch up with Lorraine's aunt and some cousins. DH and I are off to the cinema shortly to see Life of Pi, looks visually awesome on the trailers! I have also n=been to PC World today to collect my newest laptop, which has been in dock for the third time since I bought it in May, this time a fan expired and it was overheating. Luck I didn't e-bay the old one, eh?!! Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx


Please let me know what you think of the "life of Pi". I would like to see it, but there are a few others that I want to see also, so I have to pick the ones to go to - it is quite expensive to go to the cinema here & I have to pay for DD5 as well :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang Are the gifts you are making for daughters for now or gifts to be given later. You and Smiley arew so very talented with your handwork of all types. Hope the weather isn't too hot for you today. try to take it easy.

The things I am making now, I am giving out when they are finished. I will begin the gifts, for this year, when this lot are finished


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Evening ladies. I love to read all the chats trying to catch up. You are all so interesting and I truly want to meet you ladies one day. I wish I could meet up and go to Dalton's market with you. I would love to go there with you.
> ...


I think I would like to visit there, I love the smell of new fabric :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning...drowning in cranberry juice here. Ended up down t the docs again yesterday afternoon. I have not caught it as quickly as the last time :-( I was in a terrible state last night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey. Think I might go for a swim this morning and see if I can get things moving a bit. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was wondering today how everyone originally found one another and the tena group was formed. Do any of you ladies remember how it started and when?????Would love to know how our group originated.


Hi Pearly - I wholly put the blame on that Xiang girl for my involvement. It was all her fault!! :XD: :mrgreen:

I blame me for falling off the pedestall for a while. Too much sadness and woe for a while there to be any use to anyone, but all that is in the past and here I am again just turning up like a bad penny. :lol:[/quote]

you only turn up as a good penny, if not a shilling.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was wondering today how everyone originally found one another and the tena group was formed. Do any of you ladies remember how it started and when?????Would love to know how our group originated.


Hi Pearly - I wholly put the blame on that Xiang girl for my involvement. It was all her fault!! :XD: :mrgreen:

I blame me for falling off the pedestall for a while. Too much sadness and woe for a while there to be any use to anyone, but all that is in the past and here I am again just turning up like a bad penny. :lol:[/quote]

you only turn up as a good penny, if not a shilling.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning...drowning in cranberry juice here. Ended up down t the docs again yesterday afternoon. I have not caught it as quickly as the last time :-( I was in a terrible state last night.


Morning Rebecca, Sorry you are poorly. Hope you get better quickly. Sending you lots of lolve and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


You would love it. I've never seen so much material stacked so high in one place. Heaven. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to say Good morning but I see it is way past 12, so Good afternoon all! Just had all the windows open as it is quite mild and the house needed an airing and the baby has left the building. They have gone to Guildford to catch up with Lorraine's aunt and some cousins. DH and I are off to the cinema shortly to see Life of Pi, looks visually awesome on the trailers! I have also n=been to PC World today to collect my newest laptop, which has been in dock for the third time since I bought it in May, this time a fan expired and it was overheating. Luck I didn't e-bay the old one, eh?!! Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx
> ...


I think it sounds interesting too. I would really like to see Les Mis. It's not out here yet until Friday...it looks like it came out earlier in Australia from what Patti cake ws saying. 
Xiang do you have Orange Wednesday with you? If you have a contract with Orange on your phone you can get a oucher for films...gets you one ticket free. If it's with you and you have a freind who is with Orange you could hook up with them


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning Purple and good eening Xiang.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Patticake, happy new year. Lovely to hear from you. Your handiwork is beautiful, I just love your quilt. Please can I have your tree decoration, she looks so cute. Hope you are enjoying your summer holidays, when you you start schoolling again? xx
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ...... *SOOK* ....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


None at all .... Hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Below is the connection to a website for Farnham Maltings (about 12 miles from me). On the w/e 23/24 Feb they are holding a knitting exhibition called Unraveled. It is supposed to be one of the best in the country. I shall be going on the 23rd and if anyone is interested in coming let me know.

https://farnhammaltings.com/festivals/unravel/


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Good morning Lifeline & Purple, I am waiting for the lovely evening sea breeze to arrive - the air con has been going all day.

I thought I was going to see Les Mis in the next few days, but just discovered that it is not here for another 3 weeks :roll: , but would also like to see The Life of Pi.

I think Orange is only available in the eastern states, but we only have one reliable service, where I am, and that is Telstra, and they don't give anything away, but I do get a discounted entrance fee


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had a look at your link. It sounds appealing. I looked at the crochet foe beginners. It sounds like a good deal how much is it for the day? Because the crochet class is £24 which includes equipment yarn and entry to the show both days. I need to see if DH is willing for me to go...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Below is the connection to a website for Farnham Maltings (about 12 miles from me). On the w/e 23/24 Feb they are holding a knitting exhibition called Unraveled. It is supposed to be one of the best in the country. I shall be going on the 23rd and if anyone is interested in coming let me know.
> 
> https://farnhammaltings.com/festivals/unravel/


Oh how I wish I could come with you :-( :-(


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It was along shot it was aailable to you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the connection to a website for Farnham Maltings (about 12 miles from me). On the w/e 23/24 Feb they are holding a knitting exhibition called Unraveled. It is supposed to be one of the best in the country. I shall be going on the 23rd and if anyone is interested in coming let me know.
> ...


It looks great doesn't it...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It does, but I think I will try for another festival/show ... hahahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


In the circumstances I would do the same...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have had a look at your link. It sounds appealing. I looked at the crochet foe beginners. It sounds like a good deal how much is it for the day? Because the crochet class is £24 which includes equipment yarn and entry to the show both days. I need to see if DH is willing for me to go...


Admission is £7 for one day, I think. I can't do both days as my son and family will be staying here, but are going to visit some friends on the Saturday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I was going to get a ticket for you :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a look at your link. It sounds appealing. I looked at the crochet foe beginners. It sounds like a good deal how much is it for the day? Because the crochet class is £24 which includes equipment yarn and entry to the show both days. I need to see if DH is willing for me to go...
> ...


I wasn't really thinking of going both days, but as the class ticket does include entry for both days I wondered how good a bargain it is if only going one dy. Does £17 pounds for a class sound reasonable?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to go and get ready for swimming. Catch you all later. Rebecca, I'll be in touch about ticket for Unraveled. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Going to go and get ready for swimming. Catch you all later. Rebecca, I'll be in touch about ticket for Unraveled. xx


Have a lovely swim.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That doesn't sound too bad. How long is the class for? You know I can always start you off with crochet. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Awww, I could always start swimming now :lol: , I might get there in time. I will take my rocket fins in for servicing, tomorrow :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rebecca, when do you go back to school?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Going to go and get ready for swimming. Catch you all later. Rebecca, I'll be in touch about ticket for Unraveled. xx


Enjoy your swim, purple xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Going to go and get ready for swimming. Catch you all later. Rebecca, I'll be in touch about ticket for Unraveled. xx
> ...


Thanks Xiang, keep cool. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


2 hours. Thanks for the offer of starting me off with the crochet...I shll take you up on the offer sometime.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Rebecca, when do you go back to school?


Monday...inset day, then children in Tuesday... :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I'm going now to hang up some laundry, then start the second sleeve for the top I'm making.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, I think I might go & see if I can get DD's pj shorts finished - hopefully she will like them, cos I will make more if she wants them, some for me too. I am using fabric I bought when I was sewing for the kids, decades ago :roll: :roll: I am being very good & using that fabric, unless I need specific fabric for a project :shock: 

Will check back on later xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Will do, you stay warm xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning...drowning in cranberry juice here. Ended up down t the docs again yesterday afternoon. I have not caught it as quickly as the last time :-( I was in a terrible state last night.


OOOO I'm thinking of you. I used to get it a lot when I was younger...It's horrible. :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goodmorning to all of you. I've decided that I'm just going to go with my body and do what it tells me. I think I'm better having an hour on the morning without forcing housework on myself, but do jobs later when I really wake up. According to the nurse this what's it's name I have wrong with me is very tiring!(like I don't know) and saps my energy's....I don't feel so guilty now. I'm going to see to the laundry today. DH is still waiting for estimates for the car door. One garage wants to put a new door on...This insurance lark is one big joke. No wonder the cost of insurance is so high. What's happening to the country? Everyone has to have their cut, and all because someone didn't look where she was going properly. It can happen to anybody....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning...drowning in cranberry juice here. Ended up down t the docs again yesterday afternoon. I have not caught it as quickly as the last time :-( I was in a terrible state last night.


just keep drowning. We need you on top form. We had enough illness last year.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very foggy Siesta Lane. Can't harly see across the street. Hope the sun is able to burn through this quickly today. 

Lifeline so sorry to hear of your trouble. Those episodes are just horrendous. Thank goodness I don't get them that much any more. Hope you feel better quickly. Drink plenty of fluids.

Purple enjoy your swim and I too wish I could go to the Unraveled Fair. Have a good time if you go. Soon you will have your sweet baby DGS to cuddle and snuggle. 

Xiang, you are very busy with your sewing and handwork. As I said befor you ar so talented. Both you and Smiley. Thank you for telling me how you joined in on the tenas. Let me know how you like the movie Life of Phi. Can't decide if I want to see it or not.

GS yes do what your body wants to do when it feels up to doing it. Pushing yourself too hard, just makes things worse. If things are a tip, so what, they will get improved or not . I am done sweating all that type of stuff. I no longer worry about it. I do what I can when I can and that is it. I don't worry about it anymore.I agree car insurance or any insurance for that matter is so expensive, but like you said, for a small repair, they try to turn it into a large repair when not required. So many companies are greedy this way, I think.

Well I am off. Have manicure appt. this am and need to stop at park office and get rules for selling this place. Chat with you all later. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Saxy, sorry we missed one another. Morning!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Below is the connection to a website for Farnham Maltings (about 12 miles from me). On the w/e 23/24 Feb they are holding a knitting exhibition called Unraveled. It is supposed to be one of the best in the country. I shall be going on the 23rd and if anyone is interested in coming let me know.
> 
> https://farnhammaltings.com/festivals/unravel/


I'm up for that. I'll have to look it up on the map.I'll definitely come.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Saxy, sorry we missed one another. Morning!!!


Afternoon! A dull but dry one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nearly at page 100 again! How do we do it. I wanted to go back and check on something, but it would take forever!
OK. DH is calling me down for coffee. Back soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Something ery useful to be aware of...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-135382-1.html#2587298


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Something ery useful to be aware of...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-135382-1.html#2587298


Thanks for that Rebecca, realy useful. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the connection to a website for Farnham Maltings (about 12 miles from me). On the w/e 23/24 Feb they are holding a knitting exhibition called Unraveled. It is supposed to be one of the best in the country. I shall be going on the 23rd and if anyone is interested in coming let me know.
> ...


Oh, that's good. There is a csr park there if you are driving and it's also not far from the station. How are ytou today? xxc


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


S.A.D. I need some sunshine!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


If you can manage to get outside whatever the weather for 20 mins a day it really helps SAD.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending Saxy sunshine.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Something ery useful to be aware of...
> ...


Certainly better than last night. Still some discomfort...

Did you have a good swim?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Saxy sooo sorry you are suffering from SAD. Do as Purple says. Have you considered getting one of those 'sunshine lamps'? (not sure what they re really called, but they are supposed to help. Did you get out in the sun on Tuesday?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple, is the carpark at Farnham likely to be very full? parking (or not being able to easily) is one of my biggest worries. :? 

I will also look into using the train...in the long run probably much easier.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I have an abundance of it, so will try to send you some


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Something ery useful to be aware of...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-135382-1.html#2587298


That is very useful!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Something ery useful to be aware of...
> ...


I had never thought that places would install two-wy mirrors...scary really....mind you they would get a BIG laugh if they saw me in a state of undress.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139825-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

